# Acid`s Eleven 12.03.2012 its time to sell!!!



## Acid (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Hallo lieber Tagebuchleser *
*
Wie immer eine kleine Geschichte auch zu diesem Projekt:*



Spoiler



_*Als ich angefangen habe zu modden war als Wakü-Case das Tj07 die Referenz, jedoch wollte ich mir das nicht kaufen, da es zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon überall in allen erdenklichen Variationen zu sehen war. Also kaufte ich mir ein Fortress 02 war damit auch sehr zufrieden und habe den Mod erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
Als ich hörte das ein würdiger Tj07 Nachfolger kommen sollte, war ich natürlich schon ganz heiß  Informierte mich also und fand raus das es sogar alle positiven Eigenschaften vom Fortress 02 besitzt. Ein Gehäuse wie für mich Geschaffen . Ich fieberte dem Release entgegen, nach 2 Monate Wartezeit und erneuter Verschiebung entschied ich mich meinen Casecon zu starten, jedoch ging mir das Tj11 nie wirklich aus dem Kopf.
Nun habe ich mich also dazu entschieden mich endlich diesem Traumgehäuse zu widmen. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit einige Ideen gesammelt, durch studenlanges ansehen im Internet . Auch habe ich durch meine bisherigen mods sehr viel an Erfahrung gesammelt welche mir hier zu einem optisch Einzigartigen und technisch sauberem Ergebnis verhelfen sollte.
Ich versuche alles so perfekt wie nur möglich zu machen, alles andere wäre dem Preis von fast 600Euro nicht würdig!!!!*_





*Technische Daten:
*


Spoiler



* 
Netzteil: 760 Watt Seasonic 80+Gold ATX (Gen2) Vorhanden
**HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
**Case: Silverstone Temjin 11
**Ram: Corsair Dominator 
Gpu: ?????
CPU: ????
MB: ????
*


* 


Wasserkühlung:
*


Spoiler



*Anschlüsse: Bitspower Schraubanschlüsse 16/10 *Vorhanden*
**Radiator: TFC Monsta White Limited Edition** *Vorhanden*
Lüfter: 3x Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio ***Vorhanden**
*Pumpe: 2x Full Bitspower D5 ***Vorhanden**
*AGB: Frozen 400mm Blue** *Vorhanden*
**Steuerung: Aquacomputer Aquaero 5*
*Schlauch: 15,9/9,5 Tygon*
*Cpu Kühler: ?????
**Gpu: ????*


* 
www.Aquatuning.de
www.seasonic.eu
*​


----------



## Acid (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Dann legen wir mal los mit den schon vorhandenen komponenten, einige werden die Bilder bereits aus meinem Casecon TB kennen, nun werden sie hier zum Einsatz kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wintobi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Abo!!!

Und ja nicht wieder aufhören!!


----------



## rUdeBoy (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Direkt auch mal ein ABO setzen 
Frohes Schaffen 

Edit:
Wirst du eigentlich noch andere "Dinge" aus dem Con übernehmen? Ich denke da an Farbwahl und Furnier


----------



## Timmynator (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Jeppa, hier häng ich mich auch mit einem Abo dran.


----------



## Khufu (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

*freu* 


aboooooo


----------



## Kunohara (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

HiHo,

Aboooo.. ist doch klar, oder?


----------



## L.B. (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Wie versprochen, werde ich auch dieses Tagebuch mit Interesse verfolgen.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Ganz klar ABO, aber nur wenn es auch fertig wird. 

Hast das Case schon bestellt?!


----------



## Menthe (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Aber sowas von gibts n Abo  
Freu mich schon


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Bin dabei aber diesmal richtig zu ende führen !


----------



## Zaucher (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Jo dann bleib ich hier auch mal am Ball. Ich hoffe für dich dass du das Gehäuse schon bestellt hast


----------



## SaKuL (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Und das sind wir dabei, das ist priiima....

[x] Abo auch von mir

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Radi gut in dem Case aussieht. Los, überzeuge mich 

MfG SaKuL


----------



## Lolm@n (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Du hast ein Abo 

Aber ich denke auch du hättest liebe Ben's Radi mit übernommen uin das Case gehört einfach ein 560mm Radi 

MfG


----------



## Rookie7 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Du hast ein Abo
> 
> Aber ich denke auch du hättest liebe Ben's Radi mit übernommen uin das Case gehört einfach ein 560mm Radi
> 
> MfG



stimm ich voll und ganz zu


----------



## SaKuL (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Du hast ein Abo
> 
> Aber ich denke auch du hättest liebe Ben's Radi mit übernommen uin das Case gehört einfach ein 560mm Radi
> 
> MfG


 
Stimmt, gerade weil Silverstone konkret mit dem BlackIce geworben hat


----------



## crankrider (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

auch von mir natürlich ein dickes ABO Andi 

mach da bitte einen schönen fetten Mora oder Nova an das SeitenTeil, zum Monster-Case gehören Monster-Radi´s 

Grüße

crank


----------



## _*Andi*_ (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

[X] ABO

Freu mich schon auf das MONSTER Gehäuse .

mfg
_*Andi*_


----------



## maxe (3. April 2011)

Hoffentlich wird dieses Tagebuch genau so gut wie dein Letztes, dafür aber weniger Pannengeplagt (Stichwort WIG-Schweissen  ). 
Frag mal Ben-Projekt, denn der will sein TJ-11 zu relativ günstgen Konditionen loswerden. 
Auf jeden Fall gibts ein ABO  !


----------



## Own3r (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Auch ich verfolge das TB weiter! Mal sehen was du uns zauberst


----------



## Lolm@n (3. April 2011)

maxe schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wird dieses Tagebuch genau so gut wie dein Letztes, dafür aber weniger Pannengeplagt (Stichwort WIG-Schweissen  ).
> Frag mal Ben-Projekt, denn der will sein TJ-11 zu relativ günstgen Konditionen loswerden.
> Auf jeden Fall gibts ein ABO  !



Das hat er schon gekauft lese sonst mal Acid's Post in Ben's TB 

MfG


----------



## Acid (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Vielen Vielen DANK!! Für die ganzen Abo´s.

Es war irgendwie Schicksal, direkt als ich den Post im alten TB verfasste und mir Bens TB ansah um mir das TJ11 nochmal anzusehen, habe ich gelesen das er es verkauft. Ich hätte 1 Tag vorher schon fast eins bei Caseking bestellt. Aber die Gelegenheit passt super, ich habe das Gehäuse von Ben also gekauft. Überweisung habe ich heute Eingeworfen, sollte also morgen überwiesen werden. Sind beide auf der gleichen Bank somit geht das normal auch 1 zu 1. Ich denke das Gehäuse sollte somit noch im laufe der Woche bei mir ankommen.

Zum Thema Radi, ich würde den TFC Monsta schon sehr gerne im TJ11 verbauen, 1x ist er Leistungsmäßig jedem 560er überlegen (Vergleichbar in etwa mit Mora 2) , 2x liebe ich in optisch einfach 

Im unteren Abteil möchte ich ihn eigl. nicht *verstecken*, ich finde er muss richtig in Szene gesetzt werden. Zumal ich auch unten gerne die Festplattenkäfige behalten würde, da ich langsam aber sicher ziemlich viele Daten zu verwalten habe.

Eventuell (muss ich aber noch messen und probieren) werde ich ihn direkt auf die Midplate machen.

An der Front werde ich einen Stealthmod machen und in der Mitte den Frozen AGB verbauen, so zumindest mal meine Idee.

Window wird natürlich auch nicht bleiben, Wird auf jeden Fall ein Inlay kommen, aktuell würde mir bisschen was ausgefalleneres gefallen.

Farblich überlege ich noch hin und her.... Auch möchte ich die Alu Teile eigl. nicht Pulverbeschichten lassen ich finde das wirkt da iwie billig wenn da so ne dicke beschichtung draufklebt. 
Viel lieber möchte ich mal Eloxieren lassen, 1x weil ich das noch bei keinem Projekt hatte und 2tens weil mir die Farben des Eloxats unheimlich gut gefallen.

Farbvorschläge nehme ich gerne an. Ich dachte vielleicht außen Schwarz lassen und den Innenraum in einem ganz dunklen Blau eloxieren. Oder innen weiß, was sehr gut zum Mora passen würde.

So das sind erst mal einige Ideen, bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt


----------



## Own3r (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Die Idee sind schonmal gut. Besonders den Monsta würde ich nicht verstecken 

Bei der Farbe würde ich schauen, dass der Kontrast nicht zu stark wird. Außen schwaz und innen weiß würde gehen (Monsta), aber vllt. würde ich auch nur einige Teile weiß machen und nicht alle. Eloxieren ist dann natürlich sehr edel !


----------



## rUdeBoy (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Innen Dunkelblau und Scharz, dazu Sleeve in Scharz und Akzente in Nils' GrandBleu; der Monsta dann als einzigen weißen Akzent, vielleich schön mit weiß (oder blau) beleuchtetem Plexiring drunter...

Oder das ganze mal statt blau mit Violett; damit sollte man auch einen schönen Kontrast hinbekommen, vor allem einen, den nicht jeder hat


----------



## kero81 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Hi Andi,
ich hab die letzten Wochen nicht wirklich die anderen Tb´s verfolgt. Deshalb bin ich auch gerade etwas erstaunt das du ein neues Projekt hast. Was mit dem Con ist muss ich erstmal nachlesen.  Aber Endgeil das du jetzt ein TJ11 hast. *Neidigbin* Wegen Farbkonzept... Wie wäre es wenn du das FK am Monsta fest machst?! Sprich Weiß, Schwarz, Grau... Oder sowas in der Art. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Acid (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Violett finde ich auch eine extrem geile Farbe, nur würde es damit einfach zu bunt werden, monsta ist weiß, agb blau, case schwarz.....

Ich denke Schwarz-Blau-Weiß wird gut passen. Auf dem Bild von Caseking sieht es so aus als wäre der Innenraum Blau und das gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut. 

Sleeve werde ich wohl demnächst bestellen, brauch eh ziemlich viel von Nils. Schrauben werde ich soweit wie möglich auch ausschließlich die von MDPC nehmen und meine gehen langsam zu Ende... somit muss ich wieder einen Vorrat bestellen. Und Kabelklemmen etc Kleinkram halt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (3. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Stimmt... hab den Frozen AGB vergessen 
Dann passt blau natürlich besser.


----------



## h_tobi (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Neue Runde, neues Glück, ich wünsche dir gutes Gelingen und keine Fails bei deinem neuen Mod,
schön, das du das Case schon bestellt hast, dann können wir demnächst schon mit neuen Bildern rechnen. 

Ich bleibe natürlich am Ball und werde dein Projekt gespannt weiter verfolgen.


----------



## violinista7000 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Abo! 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Kusanar (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Aussen weiss, innen Blau!?

Und dann noch iwo die Bayern-Fahne drauf


----------



## locojens (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Schade das dein CaseCon z.Z. auf Eis liegt. Aber ein ABO bekommst du trotzdem von mir für diese neue "Geschichte"!


----------



## axel25 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Das TB bekommt ein ABO.
Viel Spaß mit dem TJ11 .


----------



## Acid (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Vielen Dank euch allen  

ich war eben auf der Bank, natürlich hats die Blöde Tante nicht hinbekommen die Überweisung heute noch durchzuführen. Morgen früh wirds gebucht sagte sie.... naja 1tag später halt.


----------



## ~3χT@~ (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Da bin ich doch auch dabei!
Mal sehen was du draus machst!


----------



## B3RG1 (4. April 2011)

[X] Abo


----------



## crunksoldier (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

[X] Abo


----------



## HAWX (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

ABO! Schade das du das Casecon Projekt beendet hast aber Spaß ist natürlich am wichtigsten...


----------



## euihyun2210 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

ich bin natürlich auch mitdabei


----------



## crankrider (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

schön, gute Farbkombination 
den Monsta auf keinen Fall verstecken, so ein bombastischer Radi muss zu sehen sein 

Grüße

crank


----------



## SVR (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

An dich werden hohe Erwartungen gesetzt. Also enttäusch uns nicht. 

Abo [x]


----------



## Santanos (4. April 2011)

Gefunden... und Abbo.


----------



## Acid (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Dankeschön  

Ich habe gerade Sleeve und Kreinkram bestellt. Ich habe mich B-Magic also das mittlere Blau entschieden und Schwarz. B-Magic ist ziemlich neu und ich habe es noch nirgends gesehen, optisch denke ich passt es auch sehr gut, die Farbe trifft so ziemlich genau den Ton wo ich auch den Innenraum Eloxiert hätte.

Ansonsten habe ich noch jede Menge Kabelklammer und Schrauben bestellt. 

So wie ich Nils kenne wird er es morgen Versenden und am Mittwoch ist es bei mir 

Des weiteren habe ich noch 6 meiner Lieblings Lüftergitter bestellt. Diese sollen in erster Linie die Lamellen vom Monsta schützen und nebenbei auch noch den Staub fernhalten.


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Nice, freu mich aufs nächste Update!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Waren die Schrauben bei Nils ausverkauft ?
Poste mal bitte die Lüftergitter !


----------



## quadratkeks (5. April 2011)

Hab bei mir auch alles in schwarz und b-magic gesleeved.
Finde das passt einfach wunderbar, folglich: ABO


----------



## Santanos (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Na das hört sich ja an als gings gleich in die Vollen. 
Bin mal gespannt was wird.


----------



## Acid (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

@Jayson Lüfterfilter 140mm schwarz Aluminium, A-C-Shop
Die M3 Schrauben waren ausverkauft Ja, ich zitiere: ``Die M3 sind schön nass und glitschig, so frisch sind die ``

@quadratkeks Danke! Ich habe mir gestern auch dein Projekt angesehen, bin aber leider nicht bis zum ende gekommen wo man den sleeve sieht 

@Santanos aber natürlich


----------



## affli (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Na da nehm ich doch auch gleich Platz..!


----------



## Green.Tea (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

*irgend ein add abo comment*

[X] ABO !


----------



## Zaucher (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

und wann gibt es wieder eine Sammelbestellung bei Highflow ....
Mit dem bestellten Sleeve kommen die Kabel bestimmt super rüber


----------



## Acid (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Also das Geld wurde heute von meinem Konto abgebucht, sollte morgen bei Ben sein. (Gleiche Bank)

@affli, Green Tea Besten Dank!

@Zaucher, ja das hoffe ich auch, sleeve sollte eigentlich morgen ankommen  Hehe also Kero wollte irgendwann nochmal bestellen, ich würde in ein paar Wochen auch nochmal was nehmen. Könnten ja dann zu 3 bestellen oder so. In so großem Stil wie bei der letzten ist es schon seehr viel aufwand.


----------



## Zaucher (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

jo habt ihr beider aber auch super durchgezogen trotz ein paar kleinen Schwierigkeiten. Wäre auch in ein paar Wochen dabei. Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht würde ich, wenn alles passt, mitbestellen. Brauch noch ein paar Pumpen. 
Achja...hast du schon eine Versandbestätigung für dein Aquaero 5 bekommen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattest du eins vorbestellt.


----------



## HydroDevil (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Hi Acid!

Ich bin gerade auf dein TB gestoßen und es hat mir auf Anhieb top gefallen. Hoffentlich schließt du es auch erfolgreich ab. Auf jeden Fall gibt's von mir auch ein ABO.

mfG HD


----------



## Acid (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

jop können wir in einigen Wochen gerne machen. Ich habe mein Aquaero letztens storniert, dauerte mir zu lange. Werds mir sobald es erschienen ist dann kaufen, oder eventuell dann bei hf mitbestellen mal sehen.

@HydroDevil auch dir Vielen Dank


----------



## Hatschi (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

sers

Na dann Abo[x]
Hat es erst bei Ben jetzt wirds hierher verlegt 
Die Farb-kombi klingt schonmal viell versprächend
Mach was draus, lohnt es sich noch nen Monsta zu kaufen den gibt es ja noch bei HF


----------



## Lolm@n (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*



Hatschi schrieb:


> sers
> 
> Na dann Abo[x]
> Hat es erst bei Ben jetzt wirds hierher verlegt
> ...


 
Nee sie haben nur noch den normalen weissen XChanger und nicht den Monsta aber ich bestelle ihn event. trotzdem danke für den Hinweis  

MfG


----------



## Acid (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Danke! 

Kurz paar worte zum Monsta, es gab einmal die normale Serie wie sie auch noch bis heute z.b. bei highflow zu bekommen ist. Leistungsmäßig auch ein super radi, gibt allerdings gleichwertige günstiger. Dann gab es den gleichen wie ich habe nur in schwarz, also technisch gleich Limitiert auf 1000Stück. Und dann eben noch den weißen wie er hier zu finden ist, dieser war Limitiert auf 300Stück. Leistungsmäßig liegen die Sondermodelle nahe bei einem Mora 2 (1080er Radi). Heute noch einen zu bekommen ist sehr schwer, ich hatte auch super glück gehabt. Bei Ebay sind als mal welche drinnen zu extremen preisen, da war letztens ein schwarzer der schon total demoliert war und ging für über 300euro weg....


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*



Acid schrieb:


> @Zaucher, ja das hoffe ich auch, sleeve sollte eigentlich morgen ankommen  Hehe also Kero wollte irgendwann nochmal bestellen, ich würde in ein paar Wochen auch nochmal was nehmen. Könnten ja dann zu 3 bestellen oder so. In so großem Stil wie bei der letzten ist es schon seehr viel aufwand.



Ich brauch Raaaaaadis!!! Also von mir aus könnten wir nächsten Monat oder im Juni was bestellen.  Ich brauch nen SR1 360 und 240, nen Axiom und nen Ek für die 6950 plus Backplate... Los, lasst uns Highflow leer kaufen.


----------



## Acid (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Was ist ein Axiom Kero? Aber ja können wir machen, ich werd dann Aquaero und ka noch iwas bestellen xD Aber erst nächsten Monat... Zaucher muss glaub auch noch auf seine Nachzahlung warten


----------



## Lolm@n (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich brauch Raaaaaadis!!! Also von mir aus könnten wir nächsten Monat oder im Juni was bestellen.  Ich brauch nen SR1 360 und 240, nen Axiom und nen Ek für die 6950 plus Backplate... Los, lasst uns Highflow leer kaufen.


 
Ist Highflow für euch überhaupt günstiger mit dem ganzen umtrieb als Casking?

Was ein Axiom ist würde mich auch noch interessieren ^^

MfG


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

DAS ist ein Axiom.  Oooh, ich find den sooo schön!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront AXIOM 5.25 Reservoir Tecnofront AXIOM 5.25 Reservoir 45216

Hier ein Test, bzw. Vergleich:

http://www.aquainfos.net/2010/07/20/525-ausgleichsbehalter-im-test/


----------



## Zaucher (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

@Acid u. Kero: Können wir ja via PN dann noch klären. Wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast du muss ich noch auf das Geld vom Staat warten^^. Brauch bei HF noch 10 Pumpen und 5 Koolance Dual Tops. Wenn es geht und klappt und für euch in ordnung ist, könnten wir im nächtsen Monat Highflow leer kaufen 

@Kero: schöner AGB 

@Acid: sry für OT


----------



## Hatschi (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

würde bei Hf gerne vill. mitmachen, aber da muss der Geldbeutel mitspielen, der Monat war teuer XD

b2T
ehm wann kann man rechnen, dass das Case das ist?
Wo lässt du die teile eloxieren? oder machst du das selbst (sehr schwierig)?


----------



## Lolm@n (5. April 2011)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS ist ein Axiom.  Oooh, ich find den sooo schön!
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront AXIOM 5.25 Reservoir Tecnofront AXIOM 5.25 Reservoir 45216
> 
> ...



Den gibts bei HF nicht, jedenfalls findet die Suche ihn nicht.

MfG


----------



## Acid (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

@Zaucher yes ich muss auch noch auf Geld warten, ist ja eigentlich immer das einzigste Hinderniss.... Geld- blöde erfindung. Musst dir immernoch mal skype, icq oder facebook anlegen 

@all morgen kann ich euch hoffentlich Bilder vom sleeve geben, werd mich morgen dann auch direkt ans NT machen, ist glaub nicht mehr sooo viel. Hatte damals schon angefangen gehabt.

@Hatschi Gehäuse wird Ben morgen denke ich versenden, somit sollte es Donnerstag oder Freitag bei mir sein. Er wohnt nicht all zu weit von mir entfernt. Eloxieren hab ich noch keine Ahnung wo, falls jemand einen Tipp hat kann er gerne bescheid geben. Würde mal bei Google suchen und einige Firmen anfragen. Bzgl. HF Falls du Interesse hast, schreib mir am besten gegen Ende des Monats nochmal eine PN.


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Super, freu mich auf die Bilder.  Also würde ich mal sagen nächsten Monat wirds wieder ne Bestellung geben. rest ab jetzt per PN. 
Gute N8!

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## rabitt81 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

schade das du dein con vorerst auf eis gelegt hast Aber ein TJ11 ist ja auch ne feine Basis für nen guten Mod [x] Abo


----------



## Ben-Project (6. April 2011)

Hey Andy, das Case geht heute auf die Reise.
Ich bedanke mich nochmals bei dir und wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem riesen Monster; du wirst sicher etwas schönes draus machen!

Gruß Ben


----------



## Acid (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

Also Ben hat das Geld erhalten und bringt das Gehäuse jetzt zu Ups  Jipiii.

Sleeve ist noch nicht gekommen, die Post war aber auch noch nicht da. Kommt hier immer erst so gegen halb 2  Ich bin eigl. schon auf einen Sleevenachmittag eingestellt.


----------



## crankrider (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

sehr schön, geht ja gut vorwärts hier, TOP 

freue mich schon auf die ersten Bilder.

Grüße

crank


----------



## HAWX (6. April 2011)

Acid schrieb:
			
		

> jop können wir in einigen Wochen gerne machen. Ich habe mein Aquaero letztens storniert, dauerte mir zu lange. Werds mir sobald es erschienen ist dann kaufen, oder eventuell dann bei hf mitbestellen mal sehen.
> 
> @HydroDevil auch dir Vielen Dank



Warum macht ihr denn sammelbestellungen wohnt ihr in der gleichen Stadt?


----------



## Acid (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven*

sooo kommen wir zum versprochenen Sleeve update 

Fangen wir mal an mit dem Werkzeug:


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sleeve Box 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal im Detail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst mal 12 Gleich lange Stücke geschnitten. (Shrink habe ich mir schon einen Vorrat zurecht geschnitten gehabt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Post war leider immernoch nicht da, somit erstmal jede 2te Ader Schwarz sleeven. (Schwarzen sleeve hatte ich noch)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte gerade das Sleevewerkzeug loben, weil die Pins damit wirklich gut rausgingen. Aber die spitzen leider auch aus total schlechtem Material... so weich wie Alu xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist auch endlich die Post gekommen, brachte auch noch die Lüftergitter
:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das erwartete Sleevepaket 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schrauben + Kabelklemmen + 3Pin Lüfterstecker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrauben waren wirklich noch soo frisch das sie tatsächlich noch Nass waren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal im Detail die M3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die UNC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun auch hier der Bestellte Sleeve.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das fertige Ergebniss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Passt sehr gut die Farbe wie ich finde.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Diese Bild trifft den Ton sehr sehr gut.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier nochmal der Shrink zu sehen.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Kabelwirrwarr  Habs nun ordentlich verlegt und mit Kabelbinder festgezogen.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Die hatte ich schon gesleevt.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Soo dass war es erstmal für heute, morgen sollte laut UPS das Gehäuse ankommen


----------



## quadratkeks (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Sieht ja fein aus

Der Pin- Remover von ModMyMachin ist echt super, das Phobya- Ding hatte ich ganz schnell geregelt, dann lieber einmal was mehr ausgeben...
Aber nachher ist man immer Schlauer, nicht war?

Warum hast du denn keinen blauen Shrink genommen? Siehe meine Sleeves


----------



## kero81 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Hi Andy,
das Blau kommt echt gut rüber. Gefällt mir!


----------



## wintobi (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Super 

Wenn du noch 4.8m B-Magic Sata Sleeve brauchst samt Schrumpfschlauch meld dich bei mir!!


----------



## Acid (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Danke euch, @Quadratkeks mir gefällts besser wenn der shrink einheitlich Schwarz ist. Wie du im ersten Bild erkennen kannst, habe ich verschiedene Pin Remover. U.a. auch den MDPC welcher nicht zu schlagen ist. Allerdings wollte ich den mal ausprobieren da die pins damit echt easy rausgehen, man kann sie ja mit dem stift einfach rausdrücken. Aber die Qualität ist halt echt mieß. Die Phobya taugen auch nicht viel das stimmt, allerdings sind bei dem Phobya set 2 weiter sehr nützliche werkzeuge dabei 1. der remover für die lüfter geht wesentlich schneller und kaputtgehen kann der auch nicht, und ein feiner remover für z.b.  tempsensoren etc.


----------



## crankrider (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schöne Kombination, TOP umgesetzt, wie immer gute Arbeit von Dir 

Grüße

crank


----------



## redBull87 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Schauen echt gut aus die gesleevten Kabel !


----------



## Shadow80 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Cooles Projekt, weiter so. ABO


----------



## _*Andi*_ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

sieht echt super aus.
sauber gesleevt. 

mfg
_*Andi*_


----------



## Own3r (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Super gesleevt! 

Ich bin mal auf das Case gespannt, wenn es demnächst ankommt


----------



## Santanos (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Acid, wenn du die Lüfter-3pin-Molex crimpst, wird das nicht ziemlich fummelig? Ist doch recht klein alles. Wie ist die Crimpzange von MDPC da so? Geht das gut?
(Weil muss dann irgendwann noch zwei Laing D5 mit Steckern versehen)


----------



## Acid (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Vieeeelen Dank 

Laut Ups kommt es morgen und soweit ich es in Erfahrung bringen konnte kommt UPS hier immer sehr früh... sprich 8-9-10 der Zeitraum. Ich habe seit ich hier wohne leider noch kein Paket von UPS bekommen. Arrrgh ich bin sooo gespannt  Dann gibt es morgen ein geiles Update

@Santanos ich hab die Crimpzange von MDPCX nicht, werd sie mir aber auch demnächst zulegen... wenn mans öfters macht lohnt sie sich auf jedenfall. Ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer.

Wo willst du deine Laings D5 dann anschließen? Bin da aktuell auch am überlegen wo ich sie anschließe. Weil für 2 ist das Aquaero nicht stark genug, @Zaucher du solltest das doch wissen oder? Poweradjust wäre meine Lösung gewesen, allerdings braucht man da ja keine 3pin stecker, deshalb frag ich mich woran du sie anschließt.


----------



## _j0e (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

schicke arbeit! 

wie immer wenn man bei dir vorbei schaut 
den sleeve hast du auch sehr gut hinbekommen
zum sleeve werkzeug kann ich nur zustimmen
Nils bietet mit dem molex pin remover echt ein spitzenprodukt an
sozusagen unkaputtbar

grüße _j0e


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (6. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

sehr sauber gesleevt !
Die Farbkombination weiß zu überzeugen !
Ich könnte mir B magic mit titanium grey auchs ehr gut vorstellen


----------



## h_tobi (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Das Sleeven hast du super hin bekommen und ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder vom Case.


----------



## Santanos (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

@Acid:
Naja, meine Planung steht nur auf dem Papier, aber ich denke ich werd's wohl direkt am Aquero 5 probieren. Natürlich dann den Aquero 5 unter Wasser setzten.
Laut Aussage von Aqua haben sie es noch nicht probiert, sollte aber auch nicht zu Schäden führen da die Kanäle ja eigenständig regeln wenn's ihnen zu viel wird. Und in der Beschreibung steht 20W pro Kanal getestet, max insgesamt 60 Watt. Da die Pumpen nur selten unter Vollast laufen und das Ganze unter Wasser steht gehe ich schon davon aus, dass 24W an zwei Kanälen und 6 Lüfter (ca 1,4W) passen sollten. Einzigst mit der Anlaufleistung wird man sehen müssen. Und wenn der Aquero dann doch runter schalten sollte werden halt Poweradjust's nachträglich eingebaut. Aber davon gehe ich eigentlich nicht aus, schließlich sind die Leistungsstufen beim einschalten noch kalt. Allerdings werde ich wohl nen Aquero 5 LT einsetzten, also ohne Display. Weil ihn im 5,25" Schacht mit in den Kühlkreislauf zu bekommen ist mir zu viel Fummelei.

Aber wie gesagt... alles nur Plan... ohne Moos nix los... ... dafür Plan ich schon seid Monaten...


----------



## Shadow80 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Sehr cooles Projekt, immer weiter so


----------



## Acid (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 6.4.11 Update 1 Sleeeve *

Vielen Dank!

@Santanos Planung ist mit das wichtigste  Ich werds auch am Aquaero dann mal versuchen, meins kommt natürlich auch unter wasser.

Case ist heute morgen angekommen, was soll ich sagen? Ich bin begeistert!!! Ich hatte bisher schon einige Gehäuse aber keines war so hochwertig Verarbeitet wie dieses. Jedes einzelne Teil ist wirklich eine Augenweide.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier durfte auch direkt der Monsta probesitzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Lüfter passt er leider nicht, ohne allerdings schon. Somit müssen die Lüfter unten hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu habe ich in der Midplate den Radi schon angezeichnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgabe für heute: Ich werde in der Midplate einen Ausschnitt machen und eine Radiatorblende einbauen, damit ich von unten die Lüfter anschrauben kann. Das Netzteil kann dann nicht mehr Hochkant montiert werden, da muss ich mir dann irgendwann eine Halterungsplatte anfertigen.

Kaum ist das Case da, wird schon drann rumgeschnitten 

Das Window werde ich dann größer machen, damit man den Monsta sehen kann, somit sind auch diese 2 Hässlichen Löcher an der Seite verschwunden.


----------



## Kusanar (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

Goil, kaum da schon zerlegt 

Schickes Gehäuse, bin mal gespannt wie das Dingens aussieht wenn du damit fertig bist. Aber bis dahin vergeht ja noch einiges an Zeit


----------



## Ben-Project (7. April 2011)

Hey Andy, super das es heil angekommen ist!
Auf den Bildern sieht es gar nicht so groß aus. Der Monster kommt gut im Case!
Ich wünsche dir viel spaß mit dem Gehäuse! Gruß Ben


----------



## homer the pc noob (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

Wünsche dir auch viel Spaß damit und dass dabei was mehr als Respektables herauskommt.


----------



## Shadow80 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

Supi, dann geht es ja bald weiter .-) super sache


----------



## affli (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

Wow.. das ist natürlich ein richtig geiles Gehäuse.. 
Da ist ja mein X1000 dagegen ein Witz..! 

Verstehe ich das richtig;
Um den Radi zu verbauen musst du das Mainboard wieder Horizontal ausrichten? 
Ist das nicht etwas schade? Dann kannst du ja die Vorzüge des Konzeptes gar nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Acid (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

Vielen Dank!

@affli nicht das Mainboard, das Netzteil. Da die lüfter des Radis ja in der unteren Kammer montiert werden, würde das Netzteil dort anstoßen.

So Midplate ist fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Green.Tea (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

wow sieht richtig gut aus, haste sehr gut gearbeitet 

mfg


----------



## Own3r (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

Perfekte Arbeit! 

Das Case sieht garnicht so groß aus, aber ich denke mal das das Teil riesig ist


----------



## BENNQ (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

Ich will das auch so können !!!

Echt super geworden 

Man muss sich nur die Usb Schnittstellen anschauen dann sieht man schon wie riesig es ist


----------



## Acid (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen!*

Vielen DANK!!!

Und weiter geht es mit Update nummer 3 für heute 

So Schaut das ganze nun Montiert aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Radi und den Lüfter habe ich die Lüftergitter befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier schön zu sehen: Lüftergitter-> Vegas Trio -> Dichtungsgummi -> Midplate -> Radi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An einem der Verschlussstopfen habe ich noch einen Temp Sensor angebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santanos (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 3 Für den heutigen Tag!*

Soweit ich weiß ist im Lieferumfang des Cases doch ne Rückenplatte dabei, mit der man das NT liegend montieren kann. Hab's zumindest mal auf'm Bild gesehen.

Ich finds nur Geil das der Monsta so gut da rein passt.. als hätte man's dafür hergestellt. Weißt du schon was du mit den seitlichen Löchern (die eckigen 180 - Ausschnitte in beiden Sidepanels) machen willst?

Und gut, dass du den Aquero unter der Last mal testest... dann weiß ich zumindest ob er durchbrennt oder nicht


----------



## BENNQ (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 3 Für den heutigen Tag!*

Absolut Hammer 

Der Radi is so Wahnsinn!

Und die Lüftergitter machen sich auch echt gut


----------



## wintobi (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 3 Für den heutigen Tag!*

Acid 


wegen dir bekomm ich noch nen Herzinfakt!! So viele Updates!! GEIL!!

Sieht echt super aus!!

Der Radi passt perfekt!!


----------



## Equilibrium (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 3 Für den heutigen Tag!*

Ein ehrgeiziges Projekt und sehr schöne Arbeit bis jetzt. Von mir gibts erstmal nen [x] ABO.
Da bekommt man ja glatt Lust selber wieder anzufangen. Was ich auch machen werde


----------



## Rookie7 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 3 Für den heutigen Tag!*

1. Saubere Arbeit
2. Sieht geil aus
3. Ich freu mich auf mehr


----------



## homer the pc noob (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 3 Für den heutigen Tag!*

So einen Radi muss ich mir auch mal zulegen.

BTW: sauber gearbeitet...


----------



## Acid (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 3 Für den heutigen Tag!*

@Santanos kannst du dich noch erinnern wo du das Bild gesehen hast?  Also bei mir lag nichts dabei, glaube auch nicht das Ben sie vergessen hat. Wäre natürlich praktisch, dann müsste ich keine bauen + eloxieren lassen 

@all Vielen Vielen DANK!!!  Freut micht sehr das es euch gefällt, motiviert direkt zum weitermachen.

Und hier gehts auch direkt weiter:

Radi ist mit Midplate und Lüftern eingebaut, HDD Käfig ebenfalls.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds einfach nur wunderschön 

Wie ihr hier sehen könnt, musste vorne ein Stück des Festplattenkäfigs dran glauben  Aber da wird eh noch ein Stealth mod oder sowas kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Frage mit den Löcher im Seitenpanel, Die Löcher sind in etwa genau da wo jetzt der Radi sitzt, somit werde ich einfach das Window vergrößern. Bzw. ich werde ein Inlay machen lassen.


----------



## Santanos (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Schau mal hier: Bild
Oder hier: Bild

Sieht für mich so aus, als sei es Zubehör zum Case gewesen.


----------



## Acid (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

@Santanos die Links funktionieren leider nicht. Allerdings habe ich selbst nochmal geschaut und tatsächlich liegt eine Platte dabei, Jedoch passt da kein NT rein??? Also die Maße sind zu groß, kann mich auch nicht erinnern das es verschiedene Formate bei NT´s gibt.... Seltsam. Hab voller Hoffnung das Teil rangeschraubt NT reingesetzt, passt nisscht


----------



## fornax7.10 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Du gehst ja richtig zackig zu Werke!

Weiter so!

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Respekt sieht sehr gut aus, freu mich auf das was noch kommt.


----------



## Ben-Project (7. April 2011)

Hey Andy, ist super gut was du machst!
Wenn du das Teil mal fertig hast möchte ich wiesen wie schwer es ist!


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Einfach nur Traumhaft Andy! Gerade von der Arbeit gekommen, PC angemacht, in dein TB geguckt und voll gefreut.  Das wird n richtig Geiler Mod!


----------



## Own3r (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Kaum mit dem Projekt angefangen gibt es jetzt schon 3 Updates am Tag 

Klasse Arbeit! Ich hoffe auch demnächst so viele Updates zu bekommen


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Andy das sieht klasse aus !
Der Monsta ist einfach perfekt !
Und Silverstone ist die geilste Marke ^^


----------



## crankrider (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

sehr schön, case angekommen und Du machst Dich direkt an die Arbeit, so muss es sein 

schönes Update, besonders natürlich durch den TFC, der macht sich da richtig gut und wertet das Case noch ne Stufe höher auf,
jetzt ist es ein richtiges Monster, sehr sehr nice 

und wie immer TOP-Bilder, freue mich auf mehr

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Vieeelen Dank euch allen 

@Ben hast du meine PN bekommen?. Gewichtsmäßig hätte ich ehrlich gesagt mit mehr gerechnet. Ist halt alles Alu das ist nicht soo schwer. 

Ich werd versuchen heute Abend noch die Halterungsplatte fürs NT aufzuzeichnen, damit ich sie morgen schneiden kann.


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Was soll ich denn jetzt noch loben, was noch nicht gesagt wurde?!
Einfach gaaaaanz großes Tennis, was du uns hier bietest... wenn das Case nicht mal für den Radi gemacht wurde weiß ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Santanos (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Hm... hier der Link zum Thread mit den Bildern: Link
Seltsam, dass das NT nicht da rein passt. Na, du machst das schon... hab da völliges Vertrauen zu dir


----------



## Black_PC (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Das Case wirkt jedes mal riesig, wobei der Monsta, da wirklich gut passt, aber was ich nicht verstehe, bei nem Preis von 600€ könnten sie ja eigentlich ein Inlay Window machen.

Falls ich es noch nicht geschrieben habe, werde ich auch dieses Projekt von dir verfolgen.

PS: Aber auch genial, grad das neue Case bekommen, was nicht billig war, gleich schon mal ein bisschen dran rum schneiden.


----------



## DerKuchen (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Da kann man ja gar nicht anders als [x] ABO.
Der Monsta sieht in diesem Case ja einfach mal  aus. 
Noch viel glück für den weiteren Verlauf 
mfg DerKuchen


----------



## euihyun2210 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

bist ja ziemlich schnell unterwegs! 
ich hätte Eimer vollgetränt, wenn ich an so einem teuren Case rumdremeln müsste


----------



## Acid (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt noch loben, was noch nicht gesagt wurde?!
> Einfach gaaaaanz großes Tennis, was du uns hier bietest... wenn das Case nicht mal für den Radi gemacht wurde weiß ich auch nicht mehr



Vieeelen Dank  Schön dich wieder dabei zu haben!



Santanos schrieb:


> Hm... hier der Link zum Thread mit den Bildern: Link
> Seltsam, dass das NT nicht da rein passt. Na, du machst das schon... hab da völliges Vertrauen zu dir



Cool Vielen Dank für den Link, kannte ich noch nicht. Ist immer interessant zu sehen was andere mit dem Gehäuse so machen. Auch wenn ich die Sprache nicht so ganz verstehe 



Black_PC schrieb:


> Das Case wirkt jedes mal riesig, wobei der Monsta, da wirklich gut passt, aber was ich nicht verstehe, bei nem Preis von 600€ könnten sie ja eigentlich ein Inlay Window machen.
> 
> Falls ich es noch nicht geschrieben habe, werde ich auch dieses Projekt von dir verfolgen.
> 
> PS: Aber auch genial, grad das neue Case bekommen, was nicht billig war, gleich schon mal ein bisschen dran rum schneiden.



Naja selbst wenn sie ein Inlay gemacht hätte, ich hätte es eh wieder anders gemacht xD



Ich habe bis jetzt gebaut  Kleinere aber sehr Zeitraubende Dinge.

Der Einschub von Mainboard, hatte keine Halterung mehr (War an dem 180er Lüfterkäfig festgeschraubt) Da hab ich eine meines Erachtens geniale Lösung gebaut.
Die Original Schalter gefallen mir auch nicht, den unteren vorne habe ich entfernt, die original Halterung bearbeitet und einen 22mm!!! Vandalismustaster mit weißer Ringebeleuchtung eingebaut, der passt sowas von genial da rein wie ich finde. 
Den 2ten Festplattenkäfig habe ich zu meinem Erstaunen doch noch einbauen können, wirklich 1mm mehr und es hätte nicht gepasst. Er verdeckt jetzt zwar 1 Lüfter vom Monsta, das stört mich aktuell jedoch wenig, ich denke auch das die Temperaturen trotzdem sehr gut sein werden. Sollte ich mich irren werde ich die Oberseite des 2 Festplattenkäfigs mit Löcher oder ähnlichem Versehen damit ein besserer Luftstrom durchkommt.
Bilder werde ich euch morgen Nachliefern, es ist schon zu Dunkel um einigermaßen gute Fotos machen zu können.

Alles in allem finde ich ein Super genial gelungener Tag  Ich bin Extrem zufrieden und das ist wirklich selten der Fall. Es hat alles perfekt gepasst, Traumhaft! Vielen Dank nochmal für eure regen Anteilnahme!! Motiviert Wahnsinnig 

Für Morgen habe ich mir vorgenommen die Nt Halterung zu bauen und wenn ich noch dazu komme die HDD Käfige ordentlich zu verkabeln. Da ist aktuell für jede einzelne HDD ein Molex Kabel angeschlossen, somit 6 gesamt was ein riesiges wirrwarr ist. Ich möchte die unteren Kabel an die mittleren anlöten, und die mittleren an die oberen. Damit ich am Ende nur noch 1Molex kabel habe womit ich Strom holen werde.

Zur Veranschaulichung ein kurzes Bildchen (Bild hab ich ausem Chinesenforum genommen, weil ich gerade keins auf dem PC habe wo man die Anschlüsse gut sieht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Green.Tea (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

einfach nur *GEIL *!


----------



## B3RG1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

super arbeit bisher! und extrem schnell biste auch


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*



Acid schrieb:


> Vieeelen Dank  Schön dich wieder dabei zu haben!


 
Also ob ich mir so was entgehen lassen würde 

Gibts morgen weitere Updates?


----------



## Santanos (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt was du dir für die MB-Halterung hast "geniales" einfallen lassen.


----------



## Own3r (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Das geht mir hier fast schon zu schnell


----------



## wintobi (7. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Also ob ich mir so was entgehen lassen würde
> 
> Gibts morgen weitere Updates?


 
Das will ich doch hoffen!! Da fängt das Wochenende gleich viel besser an!!!

MfG


----------



## poisoniC (7. April 2011)

Das nenn ich doch mal einen zügigen und gelungenen einstieg. Gefällt mir sehr was du da machst 
[x] Abo


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Oh man sehr Geiles Case und deine arbeit ,krasse sache, ich hatte ebend das gefühl eine woche nicht mehr hier gewesen zu sein ich trau mich garnich den rechner auszumachen nacher verpass ich was 
den mal weiter so halt dir die daum das es ohne props weiter geht

MfG Strahleman


----------



## Acid (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*

Guten Morgen!!

Vielen DANK! 

dann starten wir doch direkt mit einem Update in den Tag 

Hier seht ihr die Halterung der Führungsschiene vom Mainboardschlitten. Normalerweise wurde die an dem Lüfterkäfig der 180er Lüfter festgeschraubt. Dieser musste weichen, somit war wie ihr sehen kannt ein recht großer spalt. Dann habe ich einfach solche Abstandshalter von einem Radiator genommen, unten 2 Löcher gebohrt und M4 Gewinde Reingedreht und Voila passt wie angegossen und ist Bombenfest 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man sehen wie ultraknapp der Festplattenkäfig noch unten reinpasst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier schon zu sehen der Vandalismustaster 22mm!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Detail, passt einfach so genial rein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homer the pc noob (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

Der Taster schaut aus, als wäre er dem TJ11 in die Wiege gelegt worden...


----------



## poisoniC (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus


----------



## Ben-Project (8. April 2011)

Acid Am Basteln, schick! Am Ende wird's richtig scheren.


----------



## Santanos (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

*g* Was hab ich überlegt wie man die Lücke schließen kann... gut, hab ne andere Lösung vor, aber einfach genial weil genial einfach.


----------



## Lolm@n (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

kommt oben auch so einer rein?

sieht aber super aus

MfG


----------



## wintobi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

echt super schick!!!


----------



## HydroDevil (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

Einfach nur klasse, Acid. Mach weiter so, dann wird's echt geil...

mfG HD


----------



## Own3r (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

Ja diese Vandalismustaster passen super zu einem PC! 
Das macht sich wirklich gut


----------



## crankrider (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

man man man, Du verwöhnst uns hier richtig, jeden tag mehrere Updates 
könnte immer so weiter gehen 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Equilibrium (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

Nice work!  Bin mal gespannt, wie Du am Ende das ganze Kabel wirrwarr unterbringst.


----------



## B3RG1 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

wenn das gehäuse am ende auch nur annähernd so geil wird, wie es grad anfängt, dann würde ich es am liebsten heiraten 
Aber mal ganz im ernst: das sieht alles so geil aus und das tolle ist, alles passt wirklich ziemlich millimetergenau


----------



## Acid (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update *

@Lolmon Ja genau oben kommt auch noch so einer rein, hatte nur gerade keinen mehr vorrätig 

Vielen Dank an alle! So macht das wirklich tierisch spaß hier!

Deshalb geht es auch gleich weiter, war wieder den ganzen Tag mit Basteln beschäftigt.

Als erstes habe ich mir aus einer Holzplatte eine Nachbildung von der Halterung des Festplattenkäfigs gebaut, damit ich die Sata Anschlüsse Aufschrauben kann und die genaue Länge weiß, wie ich die Kabel anlöten muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle 3 Adapter Aufgeschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So siehts dann auch schon aus wenn die 1 Kabel verlötet sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so dann auch schon fertig gesleevt, jedoch noch ohne Sata sleeve.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na das hat sich doch mal gelohnt, dieses Kabel sind am Ende übrig geblieben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ging es noch 2 Vegas Trio Lüfter an den Kragen, diese kommen auf die Festplattenkäfige hinten. Daran habe ich verändert, den Automatischen Regler abgeschnitten und Gesleevt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz schön viele Led`s der kleine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht das Ganze eingebaut aus, nach stundenlangem rumprobieren wie die Kabel gut aussehen  Achja die Lötarbeit musste ich natürlich doppelt machen weil es ja 2 Käfige sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meines erachtens ein doch sehr ordentliches Ergebniss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt schau ich mal ob ich noch an der NT Blende anfange.....


----------



## wintobi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Super!!

Aber woführ brauchst du so viele Platten!!


----------



## Santanos (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Oh man, ich seh schon...ich muss richtig was bieten wenn ich das irgendwann mal toppen will.


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Ich werd nicht mehr... da ist man nur mal kurz den Tag über arbeiten und schon erkennt man die Arbeiten von gestern unter zwischen den ganzen neuen Arbeiten nicht mehr 
Immer weiter mit der Top-Arbeit.

DU weiß schon, wenn du uns so abhängig machst mit einer so hohen Dosis an täglichen Updates die Entwöhnung extrem schwierig wird?!


----------



## Ben-Project (8. April 2011)

Sehr schön geregelt! Sieht super aus!


----------



## kero81 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Du haust ja ganz schön rein Andy!  Weiter so.


----------



## Lolm@n (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Das sieht richtig gut aus 

kannst stolz auf dich und deine Arbeit sein 

MfG


----------



## Gnome (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Ach herje...ein TJ11...gefällt mir um ehrlich zu sein überhaupt nicht, das Gehäuse. Die Vegas mag ich auch nicht so. Wirken zu verspielt finde ich. Trotzdem bin ich gespannt was du machst und schau des öfteren mal vorbei


----------



## Green.Tea (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

und schon wieder überzeugst du mich im ganzen mit deiner arbeit 

soll ich schon mal ne anfrage für dich an Million-dollar-pcs.com stellen ? 

ach ja btw: warum heißen die eigentlich "Vandalismustaster" 


mfg


----------



## Own3r (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *



Green.Tea schrieb:


> ach ja btw: warum heißen die eigentlich "Vandalismustaster"



Weil sie zB an Automaten verbaut sind, die natürlich gegen Vandalismus (Schläge etc.) geschützt sein sollen.


----------



## Acid (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

@Green Tea, genau wie owner es schon gesagt hat. Vandalen Sicher eben xD MDPCX Wäre schon ein Traum  Dafür ists aber noch zu früh.

So normalerweise wollte ich euch noch ein Update geben das wird aber leider nichts. Ich habe heute mittag dann direkt mit der NT Blende Angefangen, hat auch sehr gut geklappt. Ich habe er innen alles ausgeschnitten und Gefeilt. Hat ca 2 stunden gedauert bis es perfekt war. Dann wollte ich die Außenkanten schneiden und schwupps habe ich auf einer seite eine Halterung abgesägt  .... Dann habe ich es noch versucht zu retten, was aber alles nichts geholfen hat.
Werds die Tage nochmal neu machen müssen.... Naja passiert 

Heute Abend habe ich die Anschlüsse von den HDD Käfigen umgelötet. Ich hatte ja für jeden Käfig einen Molex Anschluss abgehend, nun habe ich den vom 1 Käfig mit dem 2 Verbunden, damit für beide Käfige nur noch 1 Molex abgeht. Nichts besonderes aber wieder 4 Kabel weniger


----------



## Santanos (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Naja, besser verhaust die Blende als die Midplate... die ist teurer.


----------



## Timmynator (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*



Acid schrieb:


> Hier kann man sehen wie ultraknapp der Festplattenkäfig noch unten reinpasst


 
Nimmt der Festplattenkäfig nicht dem Lüfter darüber ziemlich die Luft? 

Ansonsten finde ich es toll mit was für einem Elan du hier Updates nachschiebst. Scheint so als hätte das Gehäuse gerade so die richtige Größe für dein Vorhaben


----------



## Acid (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 7.4.11 Update 2 Temjin 11 Angekommen! Update nr. 4!!! Für den heutigen Tag!*



Acid schrieb:


> Den 2ten Festplattenkäfig habe ich zu meinem Erstaunen doch noch einbauen können, wirklich 1mm mehr und es hätte nicht gepasst. Er verdeckt jetzt zwar 1 Lüfter vom Monsta, das stört mich aktuell jedoch wenig, ich denke auch das die Temperaturen trotzdem sehr gut sein werden. Sollte ich mich irren werde ich die Oberseite des 2 Festplattenkäfigs mit Löcher oder ähnlichem Versehen damit ein besserer Luftstrom durchkommt.


 
Ihr müsst meine Updates auch Lesen


----------



## Timmynator (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Oops, hab ich wohl übersehen. Kommt davon, wenn du zwei oder mehr Updates am Tag machst


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Boah , was du alles mahcst an einen tag aber die Lüftger sind was zu bunt später !


----------



## Acid (8. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

@Timmy Kein Problem  Geht mir als auch so.

@Jayson Darum kann man sie sogar Einfarbig leuchten lassen, oder wer es ganz ohne mag kann die Beleuchtung auch ausschalten


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

 Respekt mein Großer, du hast ja eine gute Schlagzahl drauf, der Umbau der Festplattenkabel ist dir sehr gut gelungen, nur weiter so.


----------



## Rookie7 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Bloß nicht nachlassen mit den Updates 

BTW: Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## crankrider (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

sehr gut, schönes Update 

wenigstens noch einer hier, der sich das Case mit Platten vollbalert, 
so muss es sein, Terrabyte´s kann man nie genug haben 

saubere Arbeit, wie immer 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 8.4.11 Update 2!! für heute *

Vielen Dank 

Dann solls mal weiter gehen 

Ich habe über den Tag wieder fleißig Bilder gesammelt....

USB 3.0 vom Front Panel Kabel gesleevt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Audio Kabel und USB 2.0 Kabel gesleevt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Netzteilhalterung:*

Step 1: Aufgezeichnet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Step 2: Mit Stichsäge Grob Ausgeschnitten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Step 3: Feilen Feilen Feilen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Step 4: Und nochmal Feilen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Step 5: Nochmal Feilen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so schaut dann das fertige Produkt aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Eingebautem Zustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese werde ich wohl schwarz beschichten lassen, die original Blende war ebenfalls beschichtet (als einzigstes Teil am Case).


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Selfmade Netzteilhalterung*

Gut gemacht!

Du kannst echt gute Metallarbeiten machen


----------



## reisball (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Selfmade Netzteilhalterung*

Hmm fände ein paar Makro-Aufnahmen ganz gut!
Auf den Bildern sehen manche Stellen ziemlich komisch aus.
Welche Stärke hat die Blende? 1,5mm?


----------



## wintobi (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Selfmade Netzteilhalterung*

Sieht echt super aus !!


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Selfmade Netzteilhalterung*

Vielen Dank

@Reisball sag mir doch genau welche Stellen du meinst, dann liefere ich dir gerne Makro Aufnahmen  Bleich ist 2mm


----------



## reisball (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Selfmade Netzteilhalterung*

Ähhm... hier ich nehm mal das Bild zum Erklären.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben links und rechts beim NT-Ausschnitt siehts schräg aus.
Und irgenwie bild ich mir ein, überall ein paar unsaubere Kanten zu sehen.

Aber nichts was sich nicht noch richten ließe!


----------



## crankrider (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Selfmade Netzteilhalterung*

ja mit Metall hast Du es echt drauf, sieht super aus 

wird sie noch lackiert / gepulvert ? *EDIT:* hat sich erledigt, stand unter den Fotos 

sorry falls Du es schon beschrieben hast 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Black_PC (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Selfmade Netzteilhalterung*

Die Netzteilblende hast du wieder mal sehr gut hingekriegt.


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Selfmade Netzteilhalterung*

@reissball auf dem Bild sieht es tatsächlich etwas komisch aus. Hier nochmal ein anderes, Falls du oder ihr irgendwelche unebenheiten erkennt, ruhig bescheid sagen. Lieber vor dem Pulvern als danach. Jedoch werden die ganz kleinen an den kanten z.b. also die Riefen durch die feile etc durch die pulverschicht überdeckt, wird man danach nicht mehr sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier schaut mal, so werde ich die Beleuchtung vom Radiator machen. 10 Chromfassungen für 5mm Leds werde ich in einem Abstand von je 4cm einfassen. Die LEds dazu werde ich jetzt ordern, Farbe wird Kaltweiß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Abschluss wenn ich einfach 12V Leds bestellen kann ich diese ja in reihe ohne wiederstände am NT anschließen oder?


----------



## Menthe (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Sieht sehr gut aus, bin gespannt wie die fertige Beleuchtung aussieht 

Zu dem anschließen, bin zwar kein Experte was sowas angeht, aber ich glaube das vor LED's IMMER ein Widerstand sein muss. Wie gesagt, ich bin mir nicht ganz 100% sicher


----------



## HydroDevil (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Einfach nur perfekt krass gut der Mod. Gefällt mir wirklich.

mfG HD

P.S.: Schuhe könnste mal wieder putzen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Danke, ne bei 12V Leds muss kein Wiederstand davor. Nur frage ich mich gerade wie es bei einer Reihenschaltung aussieht, ob da jede LED auch genügend Strom bekommt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Hier gehts ja schon wieder Schlag auf Schlag...
Und immer alles fein gemacht. Braver Acid


----------



## L.B. (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Du kommst voran. Saubere Arbeit. 

Die LEDs, von denen du redest, sind eigentlich nichts weiter als normale LEDs mit integriertem Vorwiderstand. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass du sie nicht ohne weiteres in Reihe schalten kannst, da die Spanung durch den hohen Gesamtwiderstand bei gleichem Strom zu stark absinken würde. Um eine Parallelschaltung wirst du also nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Dommerle (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Der Radi macht sich echt gut in dem Case...


----------



## Santanos (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Also da kommt man ja glatt in Versuchung die Idee mit den LED-Einfassungen zu klauen.  Ne, keine Angst.
Bei normalen LED's könnteste so um die 6 in Reihe schalten, eine LED 1,5V (Standard) plus ein ordentlicher Vorwiderstand. Den müsste ich aber auch erst ausrechnen. Aber ne parallel ist auch nicht viel mehr Kabel, wenn man's ordentlich macht. Aber wär's nicht einfacher gewesen erst die Fassungen zu setzten und dann die Midplate wieder ein zu setzten?


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Vielen Dank

@L.B. da hilft mir ja der Meister persöhnlich weiter  

sollte dann so aussehen richtig? Die 4,5v batterie ist in meinem Fall ein Molex mit 12v xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Santanos, Danke! Idee kannst du gerne verwenden, sowas macht mir nichts aus  Das wäre sogar viel einfacher gewesen, so kann ich alles nochmal ausbauen ... Aber die Idee ist mir heute erst gekommen.


----------



## reisball (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus.
Finde aber du solltest die Ecke (roter Pfeil ganz links) an die Rundungen der anderen Ecken (grüne Pfeile) anpassen.
Bei den restlichen roten Pfeilen siehts einfach nur komisch aus, kann auch am Bild liegen.


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Danke für dein Beispiel, die Ecke unten links werde ich natürlich noch anpassen. Hatte ich vergessen 
Auch die anderen markierten Punkte schau ich mir morgen nochmal genau an. Bevor ich sie wegschicke werd ich eh nochmal drüber gehen.


----------



## L.B. (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Genau so musst du die LEDs verschalten. Der Aufwand hält sich im Gegensatz zur seriellen Verschaltung ja immer noch in Grenzen.


----------



## reisball (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Kein Problem. 
Find ich gut, dass du da nochmal drübergehst 
und ich freu mich schon aufs gepulverte Endergebnis.


----------



## Bierseppi (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

also andi das ist wirklich toll nur bei den led's hast du einen denkfehler... in reihen bzw. serie (ist das gleiche) heist du hägst eine led nach der anderen also in ned kette aber du hast welche mit vorwiederstand also 12V led's die musst du parralell schalten also alle kabel von + müssen zusammen und alle von - auf einen lötpunkt was nicht immer recht angenehm ist denn wenn du die in serie schaltest , dann ziehen die zuviel strom und dir wirft es die sicherung oder das nt wird kaputt und das willst du doch nicht


sorry wegen der blöden schreibe aber mit handy gehts ned anders


----------



## Acid (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Mhh jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Ist mein oben gezeigter Schaltplan doch nicht richtig? Ich bin ein Totaler Noob mit dem Elektronik zeug xD

Kurz wie ich es machen würde:

Ich Löte an die Rote Molex Ader ein 40cm Langes Kabel und an die Schwarze Ader ebenfalls. Das Schwarze lege ich links an den LEDs vorbei und das Rote rechts, dann löte ich den + pol der LED an das Rote Kabel und den - pol ans schwarze.

Richtig oder Falsch?


----------



## Lolm@n (9. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

soweit meine Kentnisse reichen ist das korrekt 

MfG


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Wenn du LED Strips nimmst, kannst du an die ja einfach ein Molexstecker machen und die dann anschließen. Wenn du jedoch nur eine Molexbuchse verwenden willst, musst du sie eben parallel verschalten (so wie du den Schaltplan gepostet hast) und eben nicht so, dass du die erste LED an + legst, die nächste an das - der ersten usw.


----------



## L.B. (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Dein Schaltplan stimmt schon. 

@Bierseppi: Wenn man Verbraucher seriell verschaltet, wird nicht der Strom größer, sondern die benötigte Spannung. Bei der Parallelschaltung bleibt die Spannung gleich, aber der Strom wird höher. Im Endeffekt hat man aber in beiden Fällen die gleiche Leistungsaufnahme (von Verlusten durch höhere Ströme, etc. einmal abgesehen).


----------



## maxe (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Den gleichen Schaltplan hab ich bei meiner LED-Casebeleuchtung auch verwendet, nur halt mit 12V und entsprechenden Vorwiederständen vor jeder LED, bis jetzt gabs keine Probleme außer vertauschten Kabeln (machs dir leichter und nimm zwei unterschiedlich colorierte Litzen  ) was aber wegen des Dioden-Effekts der LEDs gar nichts macht. Bei den LED-Stripes sind die Wiederstände meistens schon drinnen, die sind auch alle parallel geschaltet. Wenn du willst kann ich dir ja mal Bilder von meiner sehr einfachen aber perfekt funktionierenden LED-Hub machen. Ich empfehle dir die LEDs an den Kabelenden mit einem Stecker (zB 3-Pin) zu versehen, dass macht das ein-/ ausbauen deutlich leichter, praktischer und nervensparender (nimm dir ein Beispiel an Xiens LED-Hub!).


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Ich sehe schon das wird was. Super ausgeführt. Ich häng mich hier mal dran.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Das sieht kalsse aus !
Schonmal versucht die Bledne von innen zu verbauen ?


----------



## Benbobo (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Schaut echt super aus! Mach weiter so. Viel Glück


----------



## Bierseppi (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

dein plan stimmt aber deine erklärung nicht und der strom wird höher weil der  wiederstand steigt und die benötigte spannung auch


----------



## SVR (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Es sieht wirklich bis jetzt sehr gut aus. Ich finde allerdings, dass die Blende, am gehäuse verschraubt, oben irgendwie rundlich aussieht. Könnte aber auch nur täuschen wegen dem Lichteinfall etc.


----------



## Green.Tea (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *



Benbobo schrieb:


> Schaut echt super aus! Mach weiter so. Viel Glück


 
WORD !


mfg


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 9.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Moin 

Vielen Dank!

Ich war schon wieder fleißig:

Da ich den Radi ja eh nochmal ausgebaut habe, nutzte ich die Gelegenheit und habe in den 2ten HDD Käfig welcher den Lüfter verdeckte ein Loch reingeschnitten, damit der Lüfter Luft bekommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts aktuell aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hieeeer die Chromfassungen für die 5mm LEds eingebaut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Detail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider fehlt mir noch 1 Fassung wie ihr vielleicht bemerkt habt, d.h. ich muss nochmal wegen einem centartikel bestellen  Vielleicht kann ich sie der anderen Bestellung ja noch hinzufügen.


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

...dass du in dem Flokati die Schrauben noch wiederfindest. Nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Ben-Project (10. April 2011)

Es war klar das du mit dem TJ-11 flirtest!
Sieht super aus.

Gruß Ben


----------



## Lolm@n (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Da dachtest du dir wohl entweder ganz oder gar nicht und hast mal alles demontiert ^^

Ich hätte Agst gehabt das ich das Case zerstöre  

aber sieht natürlich Top aus 

MfG


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Vielen Dank! Die Zeit habe ich auch mal genutzt um den Radiator zu säubern... also die ganze Aktion mit Cilit Bang Orange u. Grün etc. Sollte jetzt blitz blank sein 

Chromfassungen habe ich bestellt, auch habe ich noch andere LED`s dazu bestellt, Nichia 5mm mit 40.000mcd die 12v haben nur 6000mcd. Muss mal schaue welche mir besser gefallen, kann nicht einschätzen wie hell was ist.


----------



## reisball (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Die Beleuchtungsidee ist richtig cool.


----------



## Poempel (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *



Acid schrieb:


> ...kann nicht einschätzen wie hell was ist.


 
das kommt auf den abstrahlwinkel an, aber 40000mcd ist schon seeehr hell


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Danke! Diese hier: Nichia NSPW500GS-K1 LED 5mm wei 44.000mcd - 1 Stck - gnstig im Online Shop LED1.de

Was würdet ihr bevorzugen eher Helle oder Dunkle?


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Ich würde eher die helleren LEDs nehmen, denn dann sieht man auch was


----------



## maxe (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Ein Euro für eine LED  !? Die müssen schon sehr hell sein. Man bekommt auch ordentliche LEDs mit 19.000 mcd für 20 Cent pro Stück.Solche habe ich und die sind mir ehrlichgesagt zu hell, wenn man nur kurz direkt hineinschaut wird man schon geblendet. Ich würde dir LEDs mit einer Helligkeit unter 10.000 mcd empfehlen, heller ist nicht gleich schöner und die Erleuchtung bringen zu helle LEDs auch nicht ! Beachte, dass sich das Licht von weißen LEDs, die man direkt durch Mesh ansieht (Falls du überhaupt Mesh verbaust) an den vielen Löchern bricht, in Folge scheint es, dass an manchen Löchern buntes (überwiegend grün) Licht durchscheint. Insgesamt macht eine dezente, indirekte Beleuchtung viel mehr her als eine übertrieben helle, direkte Beleuchtung.


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Dieser Meinung bin ich eigl. auch, ich habe ja auch noch die 12V bestellt die haben 6000mcd, ich werd Testen was mir besser gefällt. Aber zu stark find ich auch nicht gut. Es soll ja eigl. nur den Zweck erfüllen das man direkt dem Monsta beachtung schenkt und das der Schriftzug gut Lesbar ist.


----------



## HydroDevil (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Mir gefällt die Idee sehr gut, mit der Beleuchtung und so, mach weiter so.


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Vielen Dank!

Ich habe schonmal die Parallelschaltung vorbereitet, ich hoffe so ist es richtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

sieht soweit richtig aus !
Für 12 volt leds ?


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Jeeepa


----------



## L.B. (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Ich würde so helle LEDs wie möglich nutzen, denn dimmen kann man immer noch. Hast du dir schon etwas für die Steuerung überlegt? Sollen die LEDs einfach leuchten oder kommt etwas wie eine Soundsteuerung, Regelung (evtl. über Software) zum Einsatz?


----------



## Dukex2 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Stimmt mit dem dimmen ist auch eine Möglichkeit. 
Zum Beispiel abhändig von dem Durchfluss oder von Temps könntest sie über das Aquaero regeln lassen. Da gibts keine Grenzen...


----------



## Acid (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Mhh das stimmt natürlich auch wieder, eigentlich sollen sie nur Leuchten, aber Dimmen ist natürlich cool.
Ich würde sie dann einfach an die Aquaero anschließen darüber könnte ich sie ja problemlos dimmen oder? Also einfach spannung absenken.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Wie Lüfter eben auch


----------



## Santanos (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Nein, eine LED kann man nur über PWM dimmen, also über Pulse. Senkt man die Spannung gehen sie nur aus. Am Besten klappt das über nen Microkontroller (wenn sie z.B. je nach Leistung dimmen sollen). Keine Ahnung ob das über nen Aquero 5 machbar wäre (würde mich auch intressieren, vielleicht über den PWM-Kanal oder diesen Multiswitch?)


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Die Aquero hat auch PWM, jedoch kann man schon die Spannung bei einer LED senken, ohne das sie aus geht. Natürlich nicht zu stark


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Ich habe meine zu helle Power- LED auch an der AQ 4 hängen und sie dann gedimmt.
In wie weit sich das mit den LEDs bei dir machen lässt, kann ich leider ned sagen.
Ich vermute mal, dass das AQ 5 auch einen/zwei LED Ausgänge hat?? Dann wäre
ein Test angebracht.
Bisher sieht es auf jeden Fall wieder sehr gut aus. Weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Santanos (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Also vielleicht sollten wir mal den Begriff 'dimmen' definieren. 
Klar kann man eine LED etwas in der Spannung runter regeln. Je nach Modell und Farbe sind die Nennwerte beim Leuchten irgendwas zwischen 1,35 - 1,5V. Alles andere fällt an entsprechenden Widerständen ab. Senkt man die Spannung auf z.B. 1,2 V ist die LED noch am glimmen. Bei 1,15V ist sie dann (vielleicht) aus. Das liegt daran, dass eine LED eine Diode ist deren Kennkurve expotential ansteigt.
Will man, dass eine LED richtig (linear) dimmt, also per Steuerung von ganz dunkel bis ganz hell, dann geht das nur über PWM, wobei gilt je schneller der Phasenwechsel, desto heller die LED. Das ist Fakt. Ob es LED's gibt, die diese Steuerung schon inne haben weiß ich nicht, wäre technisch aber sicher möglich.

Eine Parallelschaltung normaler LED's über den PWM-Channel des Aquero zu steuern könnte technisch machbar sein, aber das müsste man einfach mal ausprobieren. Allerdings würde ich das alleine aus Leistungsgründen sein lassen. Schließlich hat der Aquero schon mit den beiden Pumpen und den Lüftern gut zu tun. Ansonsten hat der Aquero noch diesen LED-Ausgang. Aber der ist, denke ich, zu schwach für mehrere LED's. Außerdem wird darüber eine mehrfarbige LED gesteuert. Solch eine LED wird über den Spannungsbereich kontrolliert (also z.B. 1,35V=weiß, 1,4V = rot usw).

Acid, wenn du da was basteln willst kann ich dir ein paar Schaltpläne schicken. Gibt ein paar nette Spielerein. Ist aber nicht ganz so einfach zu bauen, sprich ein bisschen Elektro-Wissen sollte man mitbringen.

*Klugscheißermode off*


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Ein tolles Case, ein toller Mod, eine hervorragende Leistung.


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Vielen Dank!

Die Led`s wurden schon versendet, werden also morgen denke ich ankommen. Auch ein weiterer 25mm Vandalismustaster wurde heute versendet, sollte auch morgen da sein. Dann kanns endlich weitergehen 

Ich bin gerade dabei die Front zu Planen, diese wird wie auch das Seitenteil von Martma gemacht. Hier mein aktueller stand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ist ein wenig komplizierter und man erkennt auch nicht auf den ersten Blick wie ich mir das genau vorstelle, also Durchlesen!! 

Die Front wird aus einer Plexiglasplatte bestehen (schwarz mit tiefeneffekt) auf der linken seite wird es eine Ausfräsung geben für ein Slot in LW Hochkant. In der Mitte wird die Plexiplatte Transparent sein! Somit wird 2 schichtiges Plexiglas zum einsatz kommen. Dahinter wird ein Kasten aus dem selben schwarzen plexiglas gebaut. Darin wird sich später der AGB befinden. Oben wird sich ebenfalls KEIN Ausschnitt für das Aquaero befinden, sondern das Plexiglas wird an der grauen stelle anstatt schwarz, transparent sein.

Ich hoffe man kann es einigermaßen verstehen. Als AGB werde ich vermutlich den neuen von FrozenQ verwenden, dieses Modell: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » FrozenQ » FrozenQ Warp Reservoir - blue 

Der passt von der Größe perfekt!


----------



## SVR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Die Beschreibung hat in mir zwar Kopfschmerzn ausgelöst, aber ich denke, dass ich es verstanden hab. Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, wird es sehr gut aussehen. Besonders bei dem von dir gewählten AGB. Ein wahres Prachtstück.


----------



## Santanos (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum unbedingt die HDD-Cases unten drin bleiben mussten.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Hört sich gut an !
Ähnlich meiner Plannung aber ich werde rauchgrause plexiglas verwenden !


----------



## Shadow80 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Finde ich super den AGB kann ihn nur empfehlen. Die Front wird auch Klasse. weiter so


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Den AGB werd ich wohl bei dazmode bestellen müssen da er in DE meines Wissens nirgends mehr verfügbar ist


----------



## crankrider (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

dann viel Glück, habe mir gerade das Video von ihm angeschaut, ist ja echt was besonderes der AGB, zwar viel Spielerei, aber 
sieht verdammt gut aus, ich will nicht wissen, wat das Teil kostet 

Aber schön, das Du Dich für sowas extravagantes entschieden hast, beim TJ11 muss ja sowas rein 

Grüße

crank


----------



## BENNQ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Also bei Caseking ist er (zumindest in rot) auf Lager HIER

Und kostet 150 Euro...

Ich frag mich nur die ganze Zeit ob man den in zwei kleine AGBs aufteilen kann? 

Edit: In blau nicht mehr und da kostet er auch 180 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/FrozenQ-Warp-Reservoir-blue::16129.html

Edit2: sorry war ja vorhin schon verlinkt...


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

@BennQ Danke für die Mühe, doch bei Caseking hab ichs schon gesehen... hatte auch extra nochmal Angefragt. Habe jetzt gerade mal an Dazmode geschrieben was der Versand kostet, und ob er auch auf Lager ist.

Diesen hier habe ich in Blau hier liegen : Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » FrozenQ » FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Reservoir 400mm - green

Allerdings ist er zu lang, ich versuch jetzt nochmal vielleicht bekomm ichs ja noch hin.


----------



## reisball (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Die Spielerein des AGB gefallen mir gut, nur die Optik ist mMn zu verschnörgelt.
Hoffe du bekommst den alten untergebracht, der ist nämlich richtig cool.


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Optisch muss ich sagen gefällt mir der Blaue wo ich aktuell habe auch besser. Wenn ich die Aquaero aus der Front lassen würde, sollte es passen.


----------



## reisball (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Na dann Aquaero raus und AGB rein .


----------



## wintobi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Acid 

Heute ist es irgendwie kommisch !! Ich hab heute noch kein Bild von deinem Case gesehen!! Ich vermisse es!! Bidde!!

MfG


----------



## Gnome (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Ufff...130 Euro fürn AGB. Alter Schwede! Aber der sieht auch verdammt edel aus! Einer der geilsten AGBs ever  - gute Wahl 

Vielleicht überzeugst du mich noch vom TJ11


----------



## rUdeBoy (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Die Idee mit dem AGB offen in der Front gefäält mir, den Frozen-Qs kann ich nicht wirklich viel abgewinnen. Sieht mir zu sehr nach *bling bling* aus 

Aber keine Sorgen: Ich bleib trotzdem dabei 
Vorrausgesetzt es kommt mal wieder ein Bilder-Update... du siehst... du hättest nicht so viel machen dürfen, jetzt sind alle verwöhnt


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Hehe morgen wird es endlich wieder Bilder geben 

Hier ein Bild von meiner Bestellung bei Modulor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Wahnsinn! Was hast du vor


----------



## Timmynator (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *



Acid schrieb:


> Die Front wird aus einer Plexiglasplatte bestehen (schwarz mit tiefeneffekt)


 
Wie kriegst du denn den Tiefeneffekt hin? Über die 2 Schichten Plexi?


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Mhh ja das weiß ich noch nicht so genau... Martma kann es nicht so ausführen wie ich es gerne hätte, somit muss ich es selbst mal probieren (daher auch die Bestellung).

Ich werde verschiedene Varianten ausprobieren, was mir am besten gefällt werde ich verwenden.

Zu deiner Frage den Tiefeneffekt würde ich durch 2 Schichtiges Plexiglas hinbekommen, oder Transparentes Plexiglas von hinten mit Schwarzer Folie bekleben, das werde ich als 1 Versuchen.

Wird recht schwierig das ganze, weil die Front zur mitte hin auch leicht spitz verläuft d.h. das Plexi müsste wohl ganz leicht gebogen werden, jedoch in einem sehr spitzen winkel. Naja mal abwarten.


----------



## L.B. (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Man hier ist echt was los. Kaum hat man einen Tag lang nicht hier reingegcukt, muss man sich gleich durch mehrere Seiten arbeiten. 

Noch mal zur Beleuchtung, wenn das Aquaero PWM bietet, müsstests du die LED Stripes problemlos dimmen können. Ich habe meine zwei LED Stripes am 
Heatmaster angeschlossen, sodass ich jetzt bequem per Software die Helligkeit regeln kann.


----------



## rUdeBoy (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Für den Tiefeneffekt:
Warum bekleben? Lackier doch einfach klares Plexi auf der Rückseite schwarz.
Hier im Forum gabs mal einen Casecon von einem Media-PC der so bearbeitet wurde (komplettes Gehäuse beleuchtet aus Plaxe, teilweise schwarz von Innen gelackt). Das sah echt gut aus...
Werd mal suchen, ob ichs nochmal rauskramen kann 

Edit:
War sogar mal auf der Main:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...n-mit-LED-Beleuchtung-und-mehr/Gehaeuse/News/


----------



## Acid (11. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Hey,

@L.B. Thx für die Erläuterung werde es dann so versuchen.

@rudeboy: Vielen Dank für den Link. Hatte ich mir ebenfalls überlegt, allerding ist eine Lackierte Oberfläche auf Plexiglas extrem Kratzerempfindlich und sobald einer drinnen ist sieht man es an der Front. Auch müsste das Plexiglas angeschliffen werden um wenigstens ein bisschen Haltbarkeit zu gewähren was den Tiefeneffekt wieder stört.

Problem nummer 2 ich muss ja von hinten, sprich auf die Lackierte oberfläche, den Kasten für den AGB an die Front Plate Kleben und auf einer Lackierten Oberfläche würde das wohl sehr schlecht Halten. 

Wenn das mit der Folie gut hinhaut, wäre es eine Geniale Alternative. Ich denke mit der Verdunklungsfolie könnte es am ehesten klappen. 
Hochwertige Tönungsfolie aus dem KFZ Bereich würde schonmal funktionieren, allerdings gibt es die leider nicht komplett schwarz.... Warum nur? xD


----------



## Lolm@n (12. April 2011)

Das sollte mit Dem richtigen Lack schon gehen. Event. aus dem Modellbau denn dort lackiert man auch die durchsichtige Karosserie von innen um einen Metallic Look zu bekommen.
Bei Offroadern spicken ab und zu Steine usw. an den Lack aber der verkraftet das ohne Kratzer usw. Kratzer gibt es dort vorallem auf dem Plastik auf der aussenseite was man in der sonne dann sieht.
Solche Spraydosen gibts z.B. von Tamiya 

MfG


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Das sollte dann auch ohne Anrauhen halten. Man könnte ja von Innen noch eine oder zwei Schichten Klarlack zur Sicherheit drübersprühen.

Wenn das Ergebnis mit der Folie nicht so zufriedenstellend ist auf jeden Fall eine Alternative, die man testen kann


----------



## Acid (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Beleuchtung *

Mhh ja einige Möglichkeit wäre es, jetzt aber erstmal abwarten obs mit der Folie hinhaut.

Die Leds kommen heute leider nicht mehr  Ich denke das sie morgen eintreffen. Hier der Status: UPS: Kontrollinformationen

Mit viel Glück kommt nachher noch er Vanda Taster mit der Post.


So hier mal eine Frage, ich will den unteren Taster verkabeln. Möchte ihn als Power und Reset schalter verwenden. Ich habe das in meinem aktuell Rechner auch so gemacht, weiß aber nicht mehr wie  

Also das PowerSW Kabel schließe ich einfach an Pin 3+4 an. Und wo Schließe ich das Reset SW Kabel an? Eigentlich ja auch an 3+4, Bei Reset muss man dann den Taster nur eben länger gedrückt halten.

Und nochwas schaut mal hier: YouTube - Front-Blende Projekt - 6-Pin Taster Löt-Anleitung

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum der Typ im Video sagt in JEDEM FALL eine Kabelbrücke anlöten? Versteh ich nicht.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.4.11 Updaaaate  Elektronikfrage!*

Hat sich erledigt 

Ich were den unteren Vanda Taster dazu nutzen die Lüfter an u. aus zuschalten, Und durch die verschiedenen Modis switchen.


Kleines Update für euch 

Im MB Tray habe ich ebenfalls einen Vegas Trio befestigt, Allerdings wollte ich die Funktion des Rausnehmbaren Trays nicht beeinträchtigen indem ich vorher noch einen Lüfter abschrauben müsste, somit habe ich einfach einen 4Pin Stecker + Adapter von RGB LED Leisten genommen und ihn angelötet. Somit habe ich die 2 Kabel für den Lüfter (+-) und habe die 2 Kabel für den Taster um die Modis einzustellen. Diese werden ebenfalls mit dem Vandalismustaster verbunden, somit werden alle Vegas Trio Synchron geschalten.
Ich muss nur noch auf meine Kabel wart (sind in dem Paket der Leds) dann mach ich ihn fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierseppi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

das wir schon was


----------



## Acid (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Ich werd die Tage die NT Halterung zum Beschichten senden. Ich habe mir überlegt auch seitlich die Gitter Pulvern zu lassen. Welche Farbe würdet ihr sagen?

Ich bin aktuell für Weiss Supermatt


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Mattes Weiß passt am besten. Was ist denn "Supermatt"?


----------



## Dukex2 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *



> Was ist denn "Supermatt"?



Mit Beispielbild bitte.


----------



## quadratkeks (12. April 2011)

Also ein mattes weiss ist richtig chic... glaub mir^^


----------



## Santanos (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Sag mal Acid, wie haste die Vandalismustaster denn jetzt verkabelt?


----------



## Acid (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Ja LED an +- Und ON/OFF an 3+4 

Beispielbild von der Beschichtung, Weiss Supermatt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So würden dann die Gitter unten rechts und Links werden und das im Deckel.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Nice! Errinert mich an die Optik der matten Lackierung des Lamborghini Murciélago. Nicht übel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Welcher ebenfalls in meiner Garage steht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *



Ein TB.Vegas Freund  

Hab den Duo .Sind OK.

YouTube - T.B. Vegas DUO


----------



## Acid (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Von denen habe ich 3 unterm Radiator  14cm


----------



## wintobi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *



Acid schrieb:


> Welcher ebenfalls in meiner Garage steht


 

Nicht dein ernst!!

Die Farbe gefällt mir!!

MfG


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Hehe  

Das wird bestimmt sehr schick. Aber einen unterschied zwischen matt und "supermatt" seh ich nicht wirklich


----------



## kero81 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

@Wintobi
Klar, damit hat Acid meine Teile damals von der Sammelbestellung zu mir gebracht! Probefahren durfte ich ihn aber nicht. ACID, das werde ich dir nei verzeihen!!! 

@Topic

Das weiß wird bestimmt gut aussehen, davon gehe ich aus!


----------



## Zaucher (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Bitte bei der nächsten Sammelbestellung auch zu mir fahren. Zahle gut 

Das Weiß würde bestimmt gut kommen. Wo lässt du es pulvern?


----------



## Acid (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

@Def doch da sieht man sogar einen recht großen Unterschied, bei Gelegenheit kann ich mal Beispielbilder besorgen.

@kero ich sagte dir doch wenn du einen lamborghini Mod machst Leih ich ihn dir fürs Shooting


----------



## Bierseppi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Ich packs nicht mehr  die glauben das wirklich


----------



## wintobi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *



Bierseppi schrieb:


> Ich packs nicht mehr  die glauben das wirklich



Warum den nicht wer sich nen geiles Case leisten kann!! Kann auch nen geiles Auto haben!!

Ach wieder keine Bilder  . Also so richtig 5 Stück!!


----------



## Acid (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

@Zaucher da wo ich immer pulvern lasse, bei deteil.Net kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen, wenn du mal was brauchst sag bescheid.
Zu dir fahren wird schwierig 30l verbrauch bei den aktuellen spritpreisen......


----------



## Lolm@n (12. April 2011)

Acid schrieb:
			
		

> @Def doch da sieht man sogar einen recht großen Unterschied, bei Gelegenheit kann ich mal Beispielbilder besorgen.
> 
> @kero ich sagte dir doch wenn du einen lamborghini Mod machst Leih ich ihn dir fürs Shooting



Aber musst ihn dann schon für den Mod weiss Pulvern lassen 

MfG


----------



## Zaucher (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Danke....vll. werd ich da noch auf dich zurück greifen. Mein Case muss auch noch gepulvert werden.

Kriegst auch ein Bier wenn du zu mir kommst ..das Angebot kannst du nicht ablehnen.

Genug OT


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Wow, Deine Frontplanung gefällt mir richtig gut.  Hoffentlich bekommst Du es auch so umgesetzt. 

Super Arbeit bisher! 

Solltest Du mit dem Lambo mal nach HH kommen, müssen wir ausprobieren, ob er schneller auf 100 ist, als mein Cylonentanker. 


LG


----------



## Acid (13. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

@Zaucher Klar kein Problem, musst nur Bescheid sagen!

@Schrauberobi schön dich dabei zu haben! Vielen Dank!

Wie ihr dem Sendungsstatus entnehmen könnt, tritt bei der Lieferung eine unerwartete Ausnahme auf, sie wurde falsch weitergeleitet  Was soviel heißt, wie das sie heute nicht kommen wird.... Man Man Man

Die Teile zum Beschichten sind auch vorbereitet, werde ich morgen versenden. Sind doch etwas mehr geworden  Habe micht entschlossen den MB Tray + I/O Shield ebenfalls weiss zu beschichten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (13. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Das ist sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung andy !
Die Akzente sind gut gesetzt


----------



## Acid (13. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Denke ich auch, hab jetzt noch über eine Stunde die Gewinde mit Alu Folie zugemacht, damit diese nicht zugeklebt werden vom Pulver. Argh freu mich schon, ich glaub das wird richtig genial aussehen.


----------



## Santanos (13. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das aussieht... musstest du auch die Teile anrauen / anschleifen? Oder geht das beschichten auch so?


----------



## SVR (13. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Meines Wissens nach, muss man die Sandstrahlen lassen. Und viele Firmen wollen meist schon bestrahle Teile haben, da sie die Verantwortung nicht tragen wollen.


----------



## Acid (13. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Genau die Teile werden vorher Sandgestrahlt (um die alte Farbe zu entfernen) und danach neu beschichtet. Macht alles der Beschichter. Kann aber schon Firmen geben wie SVR sagt die fertige Teile haben wollen.

Paket werde ich morgen rausschicken.

LEDS kommen morgen hoffentlich mal an....


----------



## Santanos (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

Ah, ok. Hatte mich schon gewundert.


----------



## Kusanar (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

also mir ist der beschichter allein schon wegen dem schönen alfa-radiator sympathisch  (oder ist's ein ventildeckel?)

bin auch schon gespannt wie das ganze dann wirkt. hoffentlich klappt alles nach wunsch... dann könnte es sein, dass der junge auch von mir mal was zum beschichten bekommt


----------



## Green.Tea (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

nice nice da freuen wir uns mal auf die bestellung und auf das ergebniss 

mfg


----------



## Acid (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 12.4.11 Updaaaate  Modularer Vegas Trio *

@Kusanar ich lasse dort schon sehr lange meine Teile beschichten, war immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. Und ist einer der wenigen der auch Effektbeschichtungen anbietet. Und jeden Mattierungsgrad, Oberflächenstrukturen... Unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten 

Bestellung ist angekommen und mittlerweile auch fertig eingebaut 



Alles Fein verlötet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe zum Schluss nochmal etwas Heißkleber über die Kontakte zur Isolierung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so schauts aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die LED`s sind seeeeeehr Hell, die hellsten wo es bei LED1.de gibt, allerdings durch die Chromgehäuse würd das Licht gerade nach oben geleitet, von daher eigl. nicht zu aufdringlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier ist auch schon die Modulor bestellung angekommen, allerdings muss ich jetzt erstmal aufräumen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow80 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

wow, sieht echt genial aus, definitiv naugierig auf das was noch kommt


----------



## SVR (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Die Beleuchtung ist echt der Hammer. Das hat einen schönen Spotlight-Effekt. 

Da warst du ja wieder ziemlich produktiv.


----------



## reisball (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Gefällt mir auch richtig gut .


----------



## Dommerle (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Die Beleuchtung sieht echt traumhaft aus!


----------



## Ben-Project (14. April 2011)

Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Schön gemacht mit den LED's


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Na das sieht doch schon mal feini aus 
Da wird der Monsta sehr gut in Szene gesetzt mit, weiter so!


----------



## poisoniC (14. April 2011)

Ich kann dazu nur (Achtung Wortwitz) Monsta-mäßig sagen 

Mal ernsthaft, sieht echt sehr toll aus. Ich freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## Dari (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Die Beleuchtung ist echt super geworden


----------



## Dukex2 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Sieht super aus, Respekt!


----------



## crankrider (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

wow, hätte mir nicht gedacht, das die LED´s das soo schön ausleuchten, besonders die Umsetzung mit den LED-Halterungen gefällt mir sehr gut,
einerseits EDEL & High Tech, passt schön zu Deinem Projekt, werde ich mir wohl ein bißchen bei Dir abgucken 

Grüße

crank


----------



## HydroDevil (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Die Idee und die Umsetzung ist echt geil. Mach weiter so, das Teil gefällt mir echt gut.

mfG HD


----------



## redBull87 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Wow da kann man neidisch werden, schaut geil aus


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Boa sieht das cool aus !

Echt schick gemacht - jetzt wirkt der Monsta noch besser


----------



## Acid (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Heeey,

vieeeelen DANK!!!! Freut mich das es euch gefällt!

Ich habe auch schon mit der Front Plate angefangen, leider ohne Erfolg  

Ich habe einfach klares Plexiglas auf die größe der Öffnung geschnitten und 2 Schwarze High Gloss Streifen von hinten angeklebt, hat auch super funktioniert. Keine einzige Blase, der Tiefeneffekt ist genial. Jedoch ist es unvermeidbar das Kleber rausläuft (muss ja komplett voll damit sein, sonst würde man es sehen) Und diesen bekommt man niemals wieder ab ohne das Plexi zu beschädigen.


Also muss ich mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen. Folie wird auch nicht hinhauen, von vorne drankleben gefällt mir nicht (wirkt billig) und von hinten sieht ******** aus.

Auf dem Bild kann man gut die Klebereste erkennen. Ich habe vorher auch alle mit Klebeband abgeklebt gehabt (wo kein kleber hinsollte) doch der hat sich dadurch gefressen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SVR (14. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Wäre es vielleicht Option alles mit Kreppband abzukleben und das dann mit Silikon abzudichten?
Beim Wandstreichen klappt es zumindest.


----------



## Acid (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 14.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet *

Hey,

Silikon wäre auch eine Lösung, allerdings trocknet das sehr langsam und bilder sehr leicht blasen.

Ich habe eine neue Idee + neuen Entwurf:

Ist nur mal eine kleine Zeichnung zu Veranschaulichung.

Links und rechts kommen *Stripes* Ausfräsungen (Aus einer wird CD ausgeworfen)
Als Material kommt Eloxiertes Aluminium zum Einsatz. 
In die Mitte (das weiße) kommt eine Inlay Fräsung (von hinten angeklebt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das auch gerade Martma geschickt, ich hoffe er kann es so ausführen. Falls ja werde ich mir jemand sucher der mir dazu eine CAD Datei erstellen kann (diese ist notwendig für die Fräsung) *Falls sich damit jemand auskennt und gegen eine kleine Spende bock hat mir so eine Datei zu erstellen kann er sich gerne hier melden.!*


----------



## SaKuL (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Ich sage meine Meinung frei heraus:
Aus meiner Sicht wirkt das ganze zu grob und plump.
Das Case ist schon riesig und gerade in der Front würde sich, aus meiner Sicht, etwas filigranes sehr gut machen.

MfG SaKuL


----------



## Acid (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Viel Spielraum bleibt nicht, der AGB muss in die Front.... Und diese Vorstellung habe ich schon recht lange, wollte sie schon bei einem anderen Case anwenden...

Ich stell mir das sehr geil vor, vorallem ein Inlay in der Front Plate dürfte ziemlich einzigartig sein. Die Stripes gibt es schon lange klar, aber in dieser Anordnung hab ich sie auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Der obige Entwurf war natürlich auch nur eine Beta, die Finale Datei wird nochmal leicht geändert in Anordnung...

Ich habe mit Martma soweit alles ausgemacht, die Vektor Datei wird er mir auch erstellen.


----------



## Shadow80 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

hmm, ja das wäre echt super, wenn der agb in der Front ist da kommt er richtig zur geltung


----------



## Zaucher (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Also ich könnte die Zeichnung auch für dich erledigen wenn es Martma doch nicht machen kann 

Von der Idee her gefällt mir das ganze sehr gut. Hast du denn den AGB schon bestellt?


----------



## Acid (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

@Zaucher Vielen Dank! Wenn Martma es erledigt ist dies der einfachste Weg.

@Shadow80 So denke ich auch 

Hier einige Bilder vom AGB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierseppi (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

wolltest du nicht einen andren agb ??


----------



## Acid (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Ich dachte anfangs der würde nicht passen, dann hätte ich den frozenq warp genommen. Habe aber doch eine Möglichkeit gefunden wie er passen sollte, somit nehm ich ihn doch. Gefällt mir auch besser.


----------



## Santanos (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Wie ist eigentlich die Quali von dem AGB? Im Vergleich zu einer Phobya-Röhre sieht die bei Aquatuning auf den Bildern immer ein bisschen oll aus, finde ich.


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Die AGB ist einfach nur geil! 

Mal sehen wie du es mit dem Plexi hinbekommst - aber ich denke du schaffst das schon


----------



## Acid (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

@Owner das ganze wird jetzt von Martma gemacht.

@Santanos Qualität ist durchweg sehr gut. Verpackung ist ebenfalls erstklassig, hier kann man wenigstens sicher gehen wenn man schon soviel Geld in einem AGB Investiert dass dieser auch wirklich Kratzerfrei bei einem ankommt.


----------



## Dukex2 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Der AGB sieht schon Killer aus... 

Was kostet der, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## wintobi (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

So hier in rot aber KLICK MICH AN!!!Ich bin ein Toller Link


----------



## Dukex2 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Puh 130€ ist schon wirklich heftig...


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Der Entwurf gefällt mir auch richtig gut. Mit dem AGB hinterm Window kann das nur absolut geil aussehen, zumal es auch noch von Martma gemacht wird.   
40cm, der ist aber schon recht groß. 

Willst Du das Aquaero denn in der Front belassen?

Mmh, mir kommt da gerade so eine Idee. Was für Plexi nimmst Du eigentlich? Da gibt es doch dieses graue, dass bei Licht durchsichtig wird. Das könnte ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen. 

LG


----------



## Acid (16. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

Hey,

vielen Dank! Das Graue hatte ich mir auch überlegt da ich es auch aktuell schon in meinem Mountain Mod deckel als Inlay verwende. Allerdings kommen die Farben bei weitem nicht mehr so gut rüber wie bei klarem. Und das möchte ich bei dem AGB nicht missen.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die Teile beim beschichten dauern, da freue ich mich auch sehr drauf. Wollte schon immer mal etwas Supermatt beschichten lassen.

Für die Front Plate habe ich ebenfalls noch einige Ideen, lasst euch überraschen


----------



## Acid (16. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  Front Plate Entwurf 2!*

So heute habe ich mich noch etwas mit dem AGB beschäftigt....

Ich habe im LW Schacht unten 2 Löcher gebohrt, durch das eine habe ich einen Winkel (Schraubseite rausschauhend) gesteckt und durch das andere (welches man auch sehen kann) ein Distanzstück. Beides habe ich unten ebenfalls mit einem Distanzstück verbunden.
Jetzt kann der AGB ganz einfach von oben aufgeschraubt werden und ist somit schon mit der Wakü verbunden  Hört sich easy an war aber eine sehr langwierige Arbeite. Muss ja perfekt passen alles. 
Das weiße was man sehen kann ist Moosgummi welches ich dazu verwendet habe damit der AGB fast genau auf dem LW Schacht aufsitzt und das gewinde nicht zu weit nach oben ragt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Front Plate dazu habe ich bereits bei Martma in Auftrag gegeben, sobald diese Fertig ist kann ich auch den *Kasten* bauen in dem der AGB sitzen wird.


----------



## HydroDevil (16. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Sieht schonmal wieder richtig klasse aus. Mach weiter so, gefällt mir, deine Arbeit.

mfG HD


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (16. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Das mit der Befestigung habe ich nicht ganz verstanden !


----------



## crankrider (16. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

wow, ist ja echt ein richtiger Monster-AGB, macht dem Case dann alle Ehre 
Passt ja auch perfekt rein, auch wenn es nicht auf Anhieb war, da Du ja beschrieben hast, das 
es doch ordentlich Arbeit war, scheint sie sich voll gelohnt zu haben, sieht jetzt schon super aus 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (16. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Wie es später mal aussehen soll, davon kann man jetzt noch nicht soviel erahnen, geht jetzt mehr um die Technik, damit ihr euch später auch noch vorstellen könnt wie es entstanden ist 

Hiermit sollte es verständlich sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (16. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Unbenasaasdnnt.jpg



Der AGB sieht echt super aus in dem Case


----------



## B3RG1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Hey, ich meld mich mal wieder.
eine woche in italien und schon gibts haufenweise updates, konzeptzeichnungen und bilder 
sieht echt edel aus, der agb macht richtig was her


----------



## Own3r (17. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*



> Unbenasaasdnnt.jpg





Ich kann mir jetzt vorstellen, wie es später aussieht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*


Wuste garnicht das es so feine Sachen zu kaufen gibt,wie den AB.
Sieht nach Labor aus .
Echt fein ,vorallem wie du ihn einbaust.......


----------



## h_tobi (19. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

 Wow Acid, hier geht es ja richtig gut voran, der AGB sieht fantastisch aus, die Front mit dem Inlay gefällt mir auch richtig gut. 
Ich freue mich dann auf die Bilder der neuen Frontplatte, bei Martma kann es nur genial werden.


----------



## Shadow80 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Sieht sehr gut aus der AGB, macht echt was her, allerdings ne stolze summe. Allerdingsin Relation zu dem ganzen Projekt eine lohnende Investition. Weiter so


----------



## Acid (19. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 16.4.11 Updaaaate  Das Monsta Leuchtet  FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Vielen Dank!!

Heute werde ich versuchen Stecker (Lüfter,Molex etc) mit Textilfarbe schwarz zu färben. 

Jedoch kann ich es nicht dokumentieren da sich mein Bruder meine Kamera ausgeliehen hat. Darum habe ich mir etwas besonderes Überlegt! Und zwar wird es heute einen Liverstream geben! 

Folgt einfach folgendem Link: PCGH on USTREAM: .

Dort solltet ihr ab ca 14:10 den Liverstream sehen können, bzw einen Kochtopf 

Also wer bock hat einfach reinschauen, sollte es auf gefallen treffen werde ich es öfters machen!


----------



## fornax7.10 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.04.2011 Livestream ab 14:10!!*

Mist mein PC ist ein bisschen zu langsam! Es ruckelt hin und wieder! LiveStream -- geile Sache! hoffentlich funst es mit dem Färben!

mfg


----------



## Zaucher (19. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.04.2011 Livestream ab 14:10!!*

 Der Kochtopfboden ist auch mehr als flach 

Ich werd mir das ganze mal reinziehen 

Edit: Erbeerkuchen....du sau


----------



## HydroDevil (19. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.04.2011 Livestream ab 14:10!!*

Hi Acid!  

Dein Projekt gefällt mir immer noch echt hammer gut. Nur den Live-Stream kann ich nicht anschauen, da ich im Moment nur über Linux Knoppix ins Internet komm  

mfG HD


----------



## Acid (19. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.04.2011 Livestream ab 14:10!!*

Hey,

vielen Dank für zuschauen!! Auch wenns jetzt nicht unbd. spannend war 

@Zaucher mit seeehr viel Sahne  Ja der Kochtopf war der  älteste den ich finden konnte  So ein Livestream könntest auch mal machen wenn du deine Pumpen testest  Ich wär auf jeden fall schonmal dabei 

Im großen und ganzen hat es ganz gut geklappt die Molex stecker sind in der Mitter noch etwas Heller (hätten denke ich länger gebraucht) Die Lüfterstecker allerdings sind super geworden!! Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, das zeug kostet 2euro und paar cent. Und damit könnte ich bestimmt 10-20 Kochtöpfe voll Färben  Die Farbe gibt es auch in ca 50 Farbtönen, also eröffnen sich da ganz neue Möglichkeiten.

So jetzt werd ich weiter am Lüfterhub bauen (dafür hab ich die Stecker übrigens geschwärzt)


----------



## Dukex2 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.04.2011 Livestream ab 14:10!!*



> Dort solltet ihr ab ca 14:10 den Liverstream sehen können, bzw einen Kochtopf
> 
> Also wer bock hat einfach reinschauen, sollte es auf gefallen treffen werde ich es öfters machen!


Dann aber bitte zu Tagen wie Uhrzeiten in der nicht die meisten arbeiten müssen


----------



## Santanos (22. April 2011)

Und? Können wir mit ein paar schönen Updates über die Ostertage rechnen? Denk dran, Acid,wir sind jetzt ziemlich verwöhnt.


----------



## Ben-Project (22. April 2011)

Das mit dem Livestream finde ich nicht so toll da viele Leute die es nicht mitverfolgen konnten später an ggf. anstehenden Disskusionen nicht mehr teilnehmen können.


----------



## Acid (22. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.04.2011 Livestream ab 14:10!!*

*Erstmal Frohe Ostern @all!!!!*

@Ben da hast du wohl recht!

Ein kleines Update habe ich für euch, mein Lüfterhub ist nach tagelanger Arbeit endlich fertig  War wesentlich Zeitaufwändiger als ich dachte, alles zu schleifen - Polieren etc. Gebaut wurde er aus Plexiglas, Boden, Wände, Deckel alles zurechtgesägt und danach mit Acryfix Verklebt und geschliffen + Poliert. Danach als Anschluss fürs NT ein 3 Pin Adapter auf der Rückseite eingearbeitet und an der Front 5 3pin stecker als Ausgang zum Anschluss für beispielsweise LEDs.


Hier kann man die Unterseite sehen. Schon Poliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im eingebauten Zustand. Vorne sind 5 Anschlüsse für Leds.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Desweiteren darf ich verkünden das ich für die kommende PCGH Special Ausgabe *Tuning* einen 4 seitigen Artikel über Casemodding verfassen werde.* Also alle fleißig kaufen und mir Glück wünschen das er gut ankommt!


----------



## Sickpuppy (22. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.04.2011 Black Box aka Lüfterhub.*

Die Tuningausgabe entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Pflichtkauf


----------



## fornax7.10 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.04.2011 Black Box aka Lüfterhub.*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Die Tuningausgabe entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Pflichtkauf


 
OK dann kauf ich sie mir auch

Der Lüfterhub ist echt gut geworden!

mfg


----------



## Green.Tea (22. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.04.2011 Black Box aka Lüfterhub.*

richtig gute arbeit von dir ^^ (wie gewohnt )


mfg


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.04.2011 Black Box aka Lüfterhub.*

Der Lüfterhub ist geniual !
Die PCGH Ausgabe wird bestimmt perfekt !


----------



## Santanos (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.04.2011 Black Box aka Lüfterhub.*

Glückwunsch, Acid. Mein Neid haste sicher.


----------



## redBull87 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.04.2011 Black Box aka Lüfterhub.*

Viel Erfolg  Ich werde sie mir auch kaufen!


----------



## crankrider (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.04.2011 Black Box aka Lüfterhub.*

danke & Dir natürlich auch frohe Ostern und GW zur S.E. Ausgabe, das Du dabei bist.
Da werde ich mir sie natürlich holen. Du, Gnome & weitere super Modder, kann ja nur TOP werden 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.04.2011 Black Box aka Lüfterhub.*

Weiß zufällig jemand wer noch dabei ist bei der Ausgabe?

Heute war ich mal wieder fleißig 

Ich habe mir ewig Gedanken gemacht wo ich den Filter für die Wasserkühlung unterbringen kann. Ich wollte ihn 1. Sichtbar haben 2. Allerdings nirgends im Weg. Und heute morgen ist mir eeendlich eine Idee gekommen wie ich ihn optimal einbauen kann. Dann habe ich mich natürlich direkt ans Werk gemacht!

Zuert mal Angezeichnet und mit dem Dremel Ausgeschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 30minuten Feilen hat auch alles so gepasst wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe  Also Löcher bohren!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Rückseite des Filters ja nach außen zeigt habe ich oben 2 Schotts eingebaut um dem Filter mit dem Kreislauf zu verbinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so schauts im ganzen aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite fertig verschlaucht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Eingebaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Filter wird mittels einer Led von hinten Beleuchtet, welche Farbe weiß ich noch nicht genau... Entweder Weiß oder Blau? Was meint ihr?


----------



## SaKuL (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

Woa, das sieht schon sehr geil aus

Endlich kannst du deine massigen Einkaufe an Bitspower-Anschlüssen nutzen


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

Hi Andy, 
gute Idee und 1A umgesetzt! Ich würde weiß nehmen für die Beleuchtung.


----------



## HydroDevil (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

Hey Acid. Den Lüfterhub und die Unterbringunge des Filters hast du mal wieder echt klasse hinbekommen. Mein Lob. 

Mach weiter so,

mfG HD


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

Deiner Arbeit ist mal wieder 1 a , nur der schlauch sieht etwas komisch aus


----------



## homer the pc noob (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

Schaut sehr gut aus, aber meinste nicht, dass die cleanere Seite der Fillports nach innen zeigen sollte?


----------



## Zaucher (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

Hey Acid,

super Arbeit hast du da mal wieder vollbracht. Ich finde es super dass du uns immer so zeitnahe mit neuem Bildermaterial versorgst. Die Idee mit dem Livestream fand ich auch spitze. Man merkt einfach dass du Spaß am basteln hast. Das wirkt sich positiv auf die Ergebnisse aus.
Ich hoffe du bleibst am Ball damit ich später meinen Freunden ein perfekt gemoddetes Temjin 11 zeigen kann. Wobei ich mir da keine Sorgen machen kann.
Eine Frage hab ich da noch ....Welchen Dremel verwendest du bei deinen Arbeiten?

Achja fast hätte ich es vergessen......Frohe Ostern


----------



## Acid (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

Vielen Dank!

@Homer da hast du natürlich absolut recht, ka was ich mir dabei Gedacht habe  Also nochmal alles ab und die Anschlüsse tauschen, Voila:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich auch die Schläuche direkt gegen Weiße getauscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren habe ich noch das Beleuchtungsmodul für die 5mm LED vom Fillport bearbeiten müssen da es im originalzustand nicht reingepasst hätte. Die Led habe ich dann auch direkt verlötet und angeschlossen. Bilder davon gibt es beim nächsten Update.

Am Kabelmanagment habe ich ebenfalls noch gearbeitet, da mach ich eigentlich jeden Tag ein bisschen was.

@Zaucher Vielen Dank!!!! Freue mich immer über so ausführliche Posts  Als Dremel verwende ich einen 4000er und einen 300. Am 300 habe ich die Flexible Welle angeschlossen. Der 4000er ist im gesamten aber doch ein gutes Stück Leistungsfähiger. Wenn du dir einen kaufen möchtest würde ich auf jedenfall zum 4000 raten.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (23. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

so grfällt mir das mit den Schläuchen schon viel besser


----------



## Jens7385 (24. April 2011)

Hallo Acid,
bin zwar neu hier, aber habe nicht nur dein jetziges Projekt verfolgt, sondern auch schon vorherige. Ich muss sagen deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten faszinieren mich immer wieder.
Also, wünsche dir noch weiterhin viel Erfolg und lass dich nicht entmutigen.

=> [X] Abo!

Gruß
Jens

Edit: frohe Ostern


----------



## SaKuL (24. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

Homer hat schon recht, die cleanere Seite gehört nach vorn, aber irgendwie gefiel mir das andersrum auch gut (wohl wegen dem Bitspower Schriftzug)


----------



## Acid (25. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.04.2011 Aquacomputer Filter Eingebaut*

@Jens freut mich! Schön das du dich nun auch zu Wort meldest 

Update:

Leider sind die Bilder nicht sonderlich Berauschen da es schon ziemlich Dunkel war.

Hier nochmal die etwas optimierte Rückseite. U.a. auch mit LED



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun hier zum 1 mal der Platz der beiden Bitspower D5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frontansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Der Festplattenkäfig wird komplett verkleidet, letztendlich werden nur noch die Tops der beiden D5 ca 1cm herausragen.*

Wie ihr ja wisst Arbeite ich fast täglich etwas am Kabelmanagment und versuche es immer weiter zu optimieren, ich stelle bewusst keine Bilder davon rein da ich noch auf eine Bestellung von Nils warten muss. (3Pin Stecker, Crimp Zange, Kontakte etc)

Nun hoffen wir mal das diese Woche die Teile vom Beschichten zurück kommen..... wird aber sehr knapp denke ich.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut!*

Das hört sich doch klasse an !
Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung wwenn diue Pumpen Schräg sthen ?
Und ahst du einfach in den Filter herein gebohrt ?


----------



## Lolm@n (26. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut!*

Nee das war ein G1/4 und es gibt diese G1/4 Plexi-Einsätze und so einen hat er rein geschraubt.

Edit das sieht man übrigens oben auch bei den ersten Bildern das dort ein Verschluss drin war

MfG


----------



## Shadow80 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut!*

Wieder ein echt cooles update von Dir


----------



## HydroDevil (26. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut!*

Dieses Gehäuse ist einfach nur der Hammer. Du leistest echt top Arbeit, Acid, weiter so.

mfG HD


----------



## Acid (27. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut!*

Vielen Dank!!!

Meine Teile werden auf jedenfall diese Woche beschichtet sollten somit spät. nächste Woche hier sein.


----------



## namtar (27. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut!*

das teil wird nice! mach weiter so


----------



## Acid (28. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut!*

Hey danke!!! Die Teile sind fertig bei deteil und werden morgen an mich ausgeliefert. Ich bin sooo gespannt darauf


----------



## Acid (29. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut!*

Hi,

ich habe mich nun entschlossen eine RGB Beleuchtung einzubauen. Damit werde ich morgen beginnen, hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack der Teile.





Chromoflex RC RGB Controller (Modded)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alu Leisten (Hier kommen die RGB Strips rein)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ca 5Meter Feinste Nilcha RGB Strips!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

RGB-Beleuchtung, nicht schlecht. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Chillex (29. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

Fein, RGB .
Aber heißt die Firma nicht Nichia und nicht Nilcha?^^


----------



## Acid (29. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

doch heißt sie


----------



## Black_PC (29. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

Da bin ich mal gespannt, denn der Controller sieht schon mal echt gut aus.
RGB ist ja eh immer gut.



Chillex schrieb:


> Aber heißt die Firma nicht Nichia und nicht Nilcha?^^



Das hat ich auch direkt gedacht.


----------



## Own3r (30. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

Schicke RGB LEDs. Das "Made in Germany" ist in der Tat wichtig 

Mal sehen was du uns damit zauberst


----------



## Semme (30. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*



Own3r schrieb:


> Schicke RGB LEDs. Das "Made in Germany" ist in der Tat wichtig
> 
> Mal sehen was du uns damit zauberst


 
Früher war das "Made in Germany" noch eine Warnung vor schlechter Qualität^^ *galileowissenausschalt*

@AciD: Das werden dann wohl die Teile sein die bei dir noch rumlagen oder? Hab ich dir wohl Lust auf RgB gemacht was? 
Du hast vor den aquaero hinter eine plexi Scheibe zu packen, sodass man ihn nur sieht wenn er eingeschaltet ist....wie genau machst du das? Hatte das bei meinem mod auch vor, weiß nur nicht wie, das Display soll ja noch scharf lesbar sein.


----------



## Acid (30. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

Vielen Dank!

@Semme ja die Teile hatte ich schon gehabt. Sollten ursprünglich mal ins Casecon wandern.
Ich hatte vor das AE5 hinter Plexiglas zu machen, werd ich aber doch nicht da mir der nötige Platz in der Front fehlt. Kannst mal bei Martma auf der Seite schauen hat schonmal einer gemacht.
Es werden 2 Schichten Plexiglas verwendet. Schwarz und Rauchgrau.

Im Schwarzen Plexiglas wird ein Rechteck in der Größe des Displays ausgefräst. Das Rauchgraue Plexiglas kommt dann von vorne drauf. 

Ich bin gerade dabei die Beleuchtung einzubauen, ich habe die LED im Filter gegen eine Blaue getauscht und in die Pumpen 4 Blau Leds getan. Weiß hat mir nicht gefallen. Nun werde ich mich langsam an die RGB Installation wagen........


----------



## Semme (30. April 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

Cool, hab's gefunden. danke


----------



## Ossiracer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

Schöne Arbeit bis jetzt. Darf man fragen was du für die RGB-Beleuchtung gezahlt hast?


----------



## Acid (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

Hi,

also die RGB Beleuchtung ist schon ziemlicht Teuer. 
Controller 90,-
Fernbedienung 70,-
50cm RGB Leiste 30,-
1x Alu Leiste 50cm 16,-

So dann kommen wir zum Update  RGB ist fertig Installiert (Kleber muss noch bis morgen Trocknen)

Die Leisten habe ich mit UHU Endfest 300 verklebt. (Mit der stärkste Kleber am markt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fixiert und über Nacht trocknen gelassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chromoflex Controller installiert und Verkabelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die restlichen Leisten zugeschnitten und angebracht. Und so schauts nun aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch 2 Bilder vom FrozenQ AGB diesmal mit Beleuchtung. Ich habe ihn selbst zum 1 mal angeschlossen und war erstaunt wie geil der UV Effekt ist, hätte ich nie gedacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein kleiner Vorgeschmack aufs Kabelmanagment 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder im angeschalteten Zustand der RGB werde ich eventuell heute Abend wenns Dunkel ist noch machen. Allerdings möchte ich heute den PCGH Artikel fertig machen und Abgeben.


----------



## Ciddy (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.04.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! Multicolor Beleuchtung! RGB*

Schöne Sache wie immer.  Wird das RGB Modul nur mit der Fernbedienung geschalten oder auch über den PC mit einer eigenen Software?


----------



## fornax7.10 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Kabelmanagement!

mfg


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Hmm wenn ichs mir so ansehe änder ich meine Meinung zu den FrozenQ's doch noch 
Der sieht mit UV mal echt lecker aus!

Wird das RGB_steuerungsmodul farblich noch angepasst? Weil als einziges Teil in dem Hellelfenbein sieht das ja nicht aus 

Und jetzt:
Weiter machen, Soldat


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Sieht super aus aber ich hätte die Leisten nicht angeklebbt der stärkste Kleber kann auch mal zum Nachteil werden  und wieso hast du die Leisten nicht schwarz lackiert oder pulvern lassen 

MfG


----------



## Santanos (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Mir stellt sich vor allem eine Frage: Ist das dein PINKER Werkzeugkoffer? 
Bin mal gespannt auf das Endergebnis.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Sieht gut aus und der frozen q ist aj mal die hölle


----------



## Chillex (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Der AGB sieht ja top aus und ich bin gespannt, wie die Beleuchtung wird .


----------



## Own3r (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Das Kabelmanagement gefällt mir !

Bei mir ist das eher ein Durcheinander


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Acid!
Jetzt muss ich mir auch überlegen ob ich doch keinen Phobya sondern nen FrozenQ hol   Daran bist du schuld 
P.S: Allerdings hat mich das Teil schon früher gereizt nur der Preis


----------



## Acid (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*



Ciddy schrieb:


> Schöne Sache wie immer.  Wird das RGB Modul nur mit der Fernbedienung geschalten oder auch über den PC mit einer eigenen Software?


 Ich habe ebenfalls noch einen USB Dongle hier womit ich ihn über eine Software steuern könnte. Allerdings reichen die Funktionen der Fernbedienung absolut aus.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ichs mir so ansehe änder ich meine Meinung zu den FrozenQ's doch noch
> Der sieht mit UV mal echt lecker aus!
> 
> Wird das RGB_steuerungsmodul farblich noch angepasst? Weil als einziges Teil in dem Hellelfenbein sieht das ja nicht aus
> ...



Vielen Dank, RGB Modul mal sehen wird man später ja eh nicht mehr sehen. Wenn ich aber mal was lackiere mach ichs vielleicht mit.



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement!
> 
> mfg


Danke!



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Sieht super aus aber ich hätte die Leisten nicht angeklebbt der stärkste Kleber kann auch mal zum Nachteil werden  und wieso hast du die Leisten nicht schwarz lackiert oder pulvern lassen
> 
> MfG



Thx. Ich baue Gehäuse für die Ewigkeit, demnach muss der Kleber auch stark sein  Wo die Leisten aktuell sind werden sie wohl auch immer bleiben. Notfalls würde ich sie sicherlich auch nochmal abbekommen und an der Oberfläche würde man nichts sehen dank dem Eloxat. Das Polierte Aluminium gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut und passt optisch auch zum Silber vom Filter und den Wakü Anschlüssen. Zumal nach einer Pulverbeschichtung die Blenden nicht mehr drauf gehen würden.



Santanos schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich vor allem eine Frage: Ist das dein PINKER Werkzeugkoffer?
> Bin mal gespannt auf das Endergebnis.


 
Hehe nee das ist der Schminkkoffer von meiner Freundin  Das Endergebnis wird noch dauern 



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus und der frozen q ist aj mal die hölle



Find ich aber auch 



Chillex schrieb:


> Der AGB sieht ja top aus und ich bin gespannt, wie die Beleuchtung wird .


 
Auf jedenfall Extrem 



Own3r schrieb:


> Das Kabelmanagement gefällt mir !
> 
> Bei mir ist das eher ein Durcheinander


 
Ordnung ist die halbe miete  und was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Acid!
> Jetzt muss ich mir auch überlegen ob ich doch keinen Phobya sondern nen FrozenQ hol   Daran bist du schuld
> P.S: Allerdings hat mich das Teil schon früher gereizt nur der Preis


 
Überlegs dir gut


----------



## B3RG1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Sieht imba aus und das KM ist top 
mehr gibts nicht zu sagen


----------



## rUdeBoy (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*



Acid schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, RGB Modul mal sehen wird man später ja eh nicht mehr sehen. Wenn ich aber mal was lackiere mach ichs vielleicht mit.



Eigentlich würde ich erwarten, dass das noch angepasst wird 
Du hast bis jetzt so sauber und nahe der Perfektion gearbeitet, da würde es (auch wenn man es nicht sieht) nicht ins Gesamtbild passen.

UNd die sauber verlegten Kabel wird man später schließlich auch nicht mehr sehen 

Aber du machst das schon so, dass es passt; das Ergebnis wird eh Knaller


----------



## homer the pc noob (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Schaut super aus, wie gewohnt also...


----------



## muckelpupp (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Hi Andy, hab dir einen Kommentar in deinem originalen TB hinterlassen, wie du weisst. 
Melde dich einfach zwecks Zahlung bei mir.

Hat sich erledigt. Danke dir! m


----------



## h_tobi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Hi Acid, du bist ja richtig fleißig, der AGB sieht göttlich aus, aber vor allem freue ich mich auf die RGB Beleuchtung, 
die habe ich auch bei mir in der Planung.


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Heey  Danke!!

Gestern sind die Teile von der Beschichtung gekommen. Habe sie auch schon größtenteils wieder eingebaut. Werde heute fleißig Bilder machen und das Update online stellen 

Der PCGH Artikel ist im übrigen auch fertig.. habe ihn sonntag abend abgegeben. Das Heft könnt ihr hier vorbestellen: PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 02/2011 (PC Tuning 2011) - Sonderhefte - Heftbestellung - PCGH

Der PC auf der Titelseite stammt aus meinem Bericht


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 01.05.2011 Dual Laing D5 Eingebaut! RGB Beleuchtung INSTALLIERT!*

Hier nun endlich das versprochene Update mit der Beschichtung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Dieses weiß supermatt (ich hoffe, so ist es richtig  ) sieht echt super aus.


----------



## fornax7.10 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Affengeil! Das wirkt echt edel! super Fotos!

mfg


----------



## HydroDevil (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Die Farbe ist echt klasse, Acid, gute Wahl.


----------



## BENNQ (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



Super Sache


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Sieht echt klasse aus, aber war ja bestimtm auch nicht umsonst D;


----------



## B3RG1 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*


mehr gibts nicht zu sagen 
wie viel kostet eigentlich ne pulverbeschichtung?


----------



## Own3r (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Die Beschichtung ist ja mal extrem gut geworden! 
Kostet zwar was, aber dafür hat man da was richtig Gutes!


----------



## Bufu Oo (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Der Preis einer Beschichtung würde mich auch mal interessieren da ich sowas auch für mein TJ10 vorstellen könnte.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

sieht echt HAMMERGEIL aus............


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Vielen Dank! 

Preislich schwer zu sagen... das supermatt ist etwas teurer.  Normales Schwarz z.b. ist sehr günstig. Es kommt darauf an was alles beschichtet werden soll. Ein komplettes Gehäuse bei Deteil.net kostet ca 100-150Euro.

Für meine Teile habe ich 80Euro inkl. Versand bezahlt. Je mehr kleinteile es sind, desto teurer ist es.

Ich habe bei Nils noch eine *etwas* größere Bestellung getätigt diese sollte morgen auch kommen 

Und morgen kommt mein neuer Fernseher JIPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Zaucher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Sieht ja jetzt schon sehr lecker aus. Ich merke du bist sehr zufrieden mit der Pulverfirma. Werd mir die mal auf jeden Fall merken.
Darf ich fragen was es für ein Fernsehre geworden ist? *neugierig bin*


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Hoffentlich ist er anständig genug und hat sich nicht son 3d Dreck geholt.


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Hey  da haben wir ja fast zeitgleich in den TBS gepostet xD

TV ist ein Samsung UE40D8090 also aus der neuen 8er Serie ein 40zoll Modell  Wenn morgen auch meine Wandhalterung kommt werde ich vom TV auch mal ein Bildchen posten, gehört ja fast zum PC werde darauf spielen  Der passende Dolby-Receiver + Lautsprecher sollte nächste Woche kommen 
*
@SVR er unterstützt zwar 3D allerdings war das keinesfalls der Hauptgrund warum ich mich für ihn entschiedenen habe. Werds aber sicherlich mal ausprobieren. Die meisten neuen TVs haben ja eine 3D funktion. Zumindest in dieser Preisklasse.....
*


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Deine Teile sehen sehr gut aus!!! 

Hoffe das meine Teile noch die Woche kommen. 


> Ein komplettes Gehäuse bei Deteil.net kostet ca 100-150Euro.


Sofern keine sonder Wünsche anfallen. Bei mir war es nur für innen allein schon 150€, bei deTeil.net. 
Doch wie man bei dir schon sieht lohnt es auf jedenfall!


----------



## King_Sony (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



B3RG1 schrieb:


> wie viel kostet eigentlich ne pulverbeschichtung?


 
jo, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Samsung macht die geilsten Fernseher überhaupt. Hab auch einen 40" aus dem Haus. 

Darf man noch erfahren was du für einen A/V-Receiver und Boxen gewählt hast?


----------



## Zaucher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



Acid schrieb:


> Hey  da haben wir ja fast zeitgleich in den TBS gepostet xDTV ist ein Samsung UE40D8090]



geil geil geil. Der Fernseh mach ja ordentlich was her. Du musst dann unbedingt mal posten, wie du das 3D findest. War mir auch mal am überlegen einen anderen Fernseher zu holen und da hab ich mich auch ein wenig in der 3D Ecke umgeschaut.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

@ B3RGG1 und King_Sony

Beitrag #397


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

@Dukex 2 ich bekomm da halt recht gute Preis weil ich schon einige Zeit alles machen lasse. Er hat mir nur gesagt falls jemand fragt so 150Euro als Richtwert.

@SVR: Natürlich  also aktuell bestellt habe ich 2 Canton Chrono SL 590DC an einem Marantz SR5005 AVR. BD-Player ist ein Philipps BDP8000 unterwegs zu mir. Sat Receiver ein Technisat Technistar S1. So nun wisst ihr alles  Und nein ich habe nicht im Lotto gewonnen, nur bin ich vor kurzem umgezogen und ich hatte vorher sogar noch ein Röhren TV.... und nun war es eben an der Zeit aufzurüsten. Hält nun auch hoffentlich wieder die nächsten Jahre.

@Zaucher Ja also optisch gefällt mir der Samsung auch am besten. Hatte mir beim vorgängermodell in einem Mediamarkt das 3D angesehen das gefiehl mir wirklich gut. Bei den Plasmas fand ichs immer zu Dunkel. Ich werd aber berichten  Avatar 3d liegt bereit....


----------



## Zaucher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



Acid schrieb:


> Avatar 3d liegt bereit....


 

perfekt...Dankeschön


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



> ich bekomm da halt recht gute Preis weil ich schon einige Zeit alles machen lasse.


So muss es sein!


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

*



			@SVR er unterstützt zwar 3D allerdings war das keinesfalls der Hauptgrund warum ich mich für ihn entschiedenen habe. Werds aber sicherlich mal ausprobieren. Die meisten neuen TVs haben ja eine 3D funktion. Zumindest in dieser Preisklasse.....
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Ich wollte dir damit auch nichts unterstellen oder gar den Fernseher schlecht reden. 
Und mir ist klar, dass jetzt immer mehr mit diesem Gimmick bestückt werden.

Nur nie vergessen, dieses Fernseh-3D ist sehr schädlich für die Augen. 

Canton kann ich dir auch nur ans Herz legen. Meiner Meinung nach das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Der Receiver sagt mir nichts, da wäre ich über ein Résumé dankbar. 
Und ich hab den jetzt nur kurz überflogen, aber hat der Samsung keinen eingebauten Sat-Receiver?


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Klar ich habs auch nicht falsch verstanden  Ich weiss noch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Ich denke es wird bei mir eher so ein Gelegenheitsfeature sein. Das man mal einen Film mit der Freundin in 3d schaut. Aber wenn kollegen kommen oder so kann man ja nicht 10 3D brillen kaufen xD.

Ich habe allerdings noch nie in 3D gespielt, da bin ich auch sehr skeptisch, würde mich aber sehr interessieren.


----------



## Own3r (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



Acid schrieb:


> Und nein ich habe nicht im Lotto gewonnen...


 
Ich hätte es fast gedacht 

Der Fernseher ist sehr gut, mal sehen was du da für ein Homeentertainmentsystem aufbaust


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Ich war von dem 3D mit Shutterbrillen nicht wirklich überzeugt. Zumindest auf der PS3.
Aber ich geb zu, bzgl Spielfilmen in 3D beneide ich dich ein wenig.


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Hattest du auf der PS3 in 3d gespielt?

Aber gerade die Spielfime gibt es ja kaum. Oder bei vielen ist der 3D Effekt nicht so bombe. Meistens sind ja nur die Animierten wirklich gut im Effekt und da gefällt mir eigentlich nur Avatar richtig gut... der rest sind ja eher Kinderfilme. 

Ich stell mir ein Rennspiel in 3D eigentilch sehr geil vor. Bei Shooter zweifle ich noch die Präzision an.


----------



## King_Sony (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Die Filme werden wahrscheinlich jetzt dann erst kommen


----------



## Bierseppi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

3D geht doch auf der PS 3 gar bicht oder ?? da braucht man teure BR Laufwerke


----------



## B3RG1 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Doch funktioniert 
Sowohl zocken in 3D, als auch Filme schauen.


----------



## Lolm@n (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Acid was du anfässt wird einfach zu Gold 

Und falls du erlaubst würde ich gerne mein Mesh beim TJ07 (das auf der Seite) rot machen das ist soo eine geile Idee  

MfG


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Vielen Dank!!

Na Klar kannst das auch machen, bisher habe ich noch kein patent drauf angemeldet  Aber aufpassen die Gitter verkleben leicht.

Achsooo *Martma *habe ich gestern auch bezahlt Geld sollte morgen bei ihm sein. Vielleicht bekommt er die Front plate ja schon nächste Woche fertig.


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



Acid schrieb:


> Hattest du auf der PS3 in 3d gespielt?
> 
> Aber gerade die Spielfime gibt es ja kaum. Oder bei vielen ist der 3D Effekt nicht so bombe. Meistens sind ja nur die Animierten wirklich gut im Effekt und da gefällt mir eigentlich nur Avatar richtig gut... der rest sind ja eher Kinderfilme.
> 
> Ich stell mir ein Rennspiel in 3D eigentilch sehr geil vor. Bei Shooter zweifle ich noch die Präzision an.


 
Ja, hatte ich, aber war eben nicht begeistert.
Rennspiele stell ich mir auch noch interessant vor. Flugsimulationen würden sicher auch rocken.
Schon klar, Avatar ist ja echt ein Meilenstein, was 3D angeht. 
Aber Piranha und Resident Evil - Afterlife waren in 3D auch sehr gut. (Sofern man von der trashigen Handlung hinweg sieht  )


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Resident Evil habe ich ebenfalls in 3D hier da ich schon gehört habe das der Effekt sehr gut ist. Morgen kann ich mehr dazu sagen


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Hoffentlich nicht die beschnittene Version, weil sterbende Zombies, deren Köpfe explodieren, und das komplett ohne Blut, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Lolm@n (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



Acid schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!
> 
> Na Klar kannst das auch machen, bisher habe ich noch kein patent drauf angemeldet  Aber aufpassen die Gitter verkleben leicht.
> 
> Achsooo *Martma *habe ich gestern auch bezahlt Geld sollte morgen bei ihm sein. Vielleicht bekommt er die Front plate ja schon nächste Woche fertig.


 
Wenn dann wird es eh gepulvert wei der Rest auch wenn die Teile aus GB hier sind


----------



## Gnome (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Wow! Ich muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht. Am Anfang war ich ja absoluter TJ11-Hasser. Mittlerweile gefällt mir das Case richtig gut, mit dem was du machst. Du hast coole Ideen, die das Case absolut gut wirken lässt. Mir gefällt die edle schwarz/weiß Kombi . Toll! Weiter so


----------



## Acid (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*

Vielen Dank! Man muss immer das Potenzial eines Gehäuses sehen.

Hier mal einige Eindrücke wie es zusammengebaut aktuell aussieht. Leider ist das Licht heute morgen noch alles andere als Gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Es wird im Laufe des Tages wohl mehrere Updates geben *


----------



## Ben-Project (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Andy  TIP TOP! auf einer schönen Kulisse!!
Gefällt echt gut


----------



## affli (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Sieht einfach nur toll aus..!


----------



## redBull87 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Super Bilder  Und das Case schaut wirklich schick aus


----------



## Sickpuppy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Sehr edel , sehr sauber. Starke Kombination von (Nicht)Farben. Top Sache.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Sehr Geil , aber das weißt du ja schon 

Updates sind immer gut, dann mal her damit.


----------



## Acid (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Vielen DANK!!!

Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, die Lieferung von Nils ist heute nicht angekommen  Dafür aber mein TV doch den werde ich euch erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche präsentieren sobald die Wandhalterung und die restlichen komponenten eingetroffen sind. Aber ich bin schwer begeistert davon 

Ich denke morgen sollte das zeug von Nils kommen, leider bin ich morgen den ganzen Tag nicht zuhause. Ich denke Sonntag wirds dann das Update geben.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Woah eingebaut sieht das ja mal sowas von derbe perfekt aus ! 
*Träum*


----------



## Zaucher (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Dafür aber mein TV doch den werde ich euch erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche präsentieren



klick mich zuerst 

Ne war Spaß. Lass dir ruhig Zeit, eilt nicht. Aber kannst du nicht doch ein Bild vom TV schießen? *duckundwegrenn* 

Intressiert mich halt


----------



## Acid (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

@Jayson Thx

@Zaucher HAHA  nee jetzt ists Dunkel da würde man ihn garnicht mehr richtig sehen xD Wenn du ganz ungeduldig bist, dieses modell ist es: Link


----------



## Semme (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Du hast definitiv zu viel Geld!^^


----------



## Ben-Project (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 05.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! Teile angekommen!*



Acid schrieb:


> @SVR: Natürlich  also aktuell bestellt habe ich 2 Canton Chrono SL 590DC an einem Marantz SR5005 AVR. BD-Player ist ein Philipps BDP8000 unterwegs zu mir. Sat Receiver ein Technisat Technistar S1. So nun wisst ihr alles  Und nein ich habe nicht im Lotto gewonnen, nur bin ich vor kurzem umgezogen und ich hatte vorher sogar noch ein Röhren TV.... und nun war es eben an der Zeit aufzurüsten. Hält nun auch hoffentlich wieder die nächsten Jahre.


 
Der Technisat S1 ist endgut! Den haben wir auch hier stehen. 
Dein TV find ich "nett"


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Sieht einfach edel aus! ABO [x]


----------



## Santanos (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Du wirst den Unterschied lieben 
Ich habe hier nen Onkyo mit ner Teufel-Anlage stehen... und krieg immer da grinsen wenn bei ner DVD oder BluRay das DolbyDigital-Klanglogo gespielt wird.


----------



## wintobi (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Hoffentlich kommen bal neue Bilder sehe schön rote Punkte an der Decke!!


----------



## Acid (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Vielen Dank 

das Paket von Nils liegt leider auf der Post da ich heute wie gesagt nicht zuhause war. Somit kann ich es erst nächste Woche abholen.

Ich habe bis eben möbel aufgebaut... und bin nun völlig ko. Ich werd jetzt in mein bettchen gehen 

Morgen werde ich den TV an die Wand hängen und euch wenigstens davon paar Bilder hochladen.


----------



## h_tobi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Selbst bei schlechtem Licht macht das Case einen super Eindruck, nur weiter so mein Großer. 
Auf die Bilder vom TV bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## SVR (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Was ist los Acid, uns wurden Bilder versprochen.


----------



## Acid (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Heute gehts weiter jungs  Ich fahr heute mittag zur Post und hol das Paket von Nils ab. Dann gibts Updates


----------



## Menthe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Endlich Updates


----------



## Acid (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

von Silverstone habe ich auch nach langem hin und her eine positive Nachricht. Ich benötige unbedingt Ersatz von den Senkkopf schrauben, diese sind leider eine Silverstone spezialanfertigung und nirgendwo erhältlich. Selbst im Ausland habe ich mich erkundigt ohne Erfolgt.

Silverstone gab zu erst eine Lieferzeit von mind, 12 Wochen an. Nun habe ich das Angebot bekomme per Express Versand welche aus Asien zu erhalten. Kostet zwar allein 24Euro versand aber besser als 12 Wochen zu warten. Ich sollte bald ein Angebot erhalten wonach ich sie überweisen kann.

So um 2 werde ich zur Post fahren.... Update wird es dann gegen Abend geben.


----------



## Santanos (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Habe ich was verpasst? Weshalb brauchst du denn den Schrauben-Ersatz?


----------



## Zaucher (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich den TV an die Wand hängen und euch wenigstens davon paar Bilder hochladen.



Ja ich bin ein ungeduldiger Mensch. Sry aber ich will das Monster wenigstens auf Bildern sehen wenn ich es schon nicht live kann


----------



## Acid (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 06.05.2011 Pulverbeschichtung Black and White! some impressions!!*

Soooo nun endlich Update  Und weil ihr solange warten musstet ist es auch besonders groß 

ich werde einfach zu jedem Bild etwas schreiben, viel spaß 

PCGH Andy 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



En haufen zeugs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sehen kann habe ich alle weißen Shrinks gegen Schwarze ausgetauscht, die Kabel vom Lüfterhub gecrimpt und mit Lüfterstecker versehen, Angeschlossen und ordentlich verlegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal im Detail, Bild leider mit Blitz. Unter normalen Lichtbedingungen erkennt man eigentlich fast keinen Kratzer, naja werde ich iwan nochmal drüberpolieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da soweit alles angeschlossen war, konnte ich auch mal die Beleuchtung testen. Beginnend mit einem der Vanda Taster.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Bitspower D5 mit jeweils 2 Blauen LEds beleuchtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier in voller Pracht, RGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal in Grün  Die einzelnen Komponenten wie Pumpen, Filter... werden immer Blau sein um sich etwas abzuheben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil das noch nicht reicht, habe ich noch etwas ganz besonderes 
Eine LED Leiste welche mir Jannik Merz (erbauer 2er MDPC`s) extra angefertigt hat. Das besondere daran ist hauptsächlich die Platine, diese hat er sich nach eigenem Design herstellen lassen. Sie besitzt ein schwarzes PCB und ist nur 0,5cm breit. Eine weitere besonderheit es kommen UV smd´s zum Einsatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ihr hier sehen könnt habe ich sie noch mit Sleeve überzogen und die Leds freigelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun seht ihr auch was ich damit vorhabe  Sie kommt in den FrozenQ AGB da ich absolut keine Kathode verwenden wollte, Nachteile sollten bekannt sein. Sie passt absolut auf den mm genau rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Effekt bei Dunkelheit finde ich ebenfalls Grandios 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soooooooo das wars erstmal


----------



## Black_PC (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

Sehr schönes Update, das Zeug von Nils ist ja eh immer klasse, die Beleuchtung hast du auch wieder sehr gut hinbekommen und ich denke die LED-Leiste macht der auch nicht für jeden  und der Effekt von der beim AGB ist einfach spitze, da lohnt sich der AGB auch.


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

Taschentücher her... ich muss den Tisch sauber machen


----------



## Chillex (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

Ach du *******...ich habe mich wohl gerade verliebt :-O.
Hast du den Sleeve um die UV-LEDs einfach mit nem Cutter oder so ausgeschnitten und ggf. noch womit nachbearbeitet?
Weil ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Sleeve sonst ausfranst. Oder Irre ich mich da?
Und zur RGB-Steuerung muss ich ja wohl nichts sagen....oder ?


----------



## Chillex (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Taschentücher her... ich muss den Tisch sauber machen


 Ich brauche auch welche...ich habe so viel vor Freude geweint ^^


----------



## redBull87 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

Der AGB schaut geil aus mit den LED's   bzw ........ die ganze Beleuchtung schaut hammer aus


----------



## quadratkeks (10. Mai 2011)

Dagegen kann jeder aktuelle Umbau hier im Forum einpacken. 

Keine Frag, einfach der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Own3r (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

OMG - wie geil ist das denn bitte!?  

Einfach göttlich, ich hoffe du machst so weiter


----------



## SaKuL (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

Du bist ein wahrer Künstler Acid

Was hälst du davon Pumpe und Filter immer weiß zu beleuchten, das passt doch zu allen RGB Farben am besten, oder?

MfG SaKuL


----------



## SVR (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

WTF 

Das kann man gar nicht mehr in Worte fassen. 
Außer das sich das Blut unten anstaut, wenn man das betrachtet.


----------



## Jens7385 (11. Mai 2011)

Sehr sehr geil, was du da wieder zu Stande gebracht hast.


----------



## Acid (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

9





Black_PC schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Update, das Zeug von Nils ist ja eh immer klasse, die Beleuchtung hast du auch wieder sehr gut hinbekommen und ich denke die LED-Leiste macht der auch nicht für jeden  und der Effekt von der beim AGB ist einfach spitze, da lohnt sich der AGB auch.



Danke 



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Taschentücher her... ich muss den Tisch sauber machen



Vielen Dank rUdeBoy!



Chillex schrieb:


> Ach du *******...ich habe mich wohl gerade verliebt :-O.
> Hast du den Sleeve um die UV-LEDs einfach mit nem Cutter oder so ausgeschnitten und ggf. noch womit nachbearbeitet?
> Weil ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Sleeve sonst ausfranst. Oder Irre ich mich da?
> Und zur RGB-Steuerung muss ich ja wohl nichts sagen....oder ?



Dankeeee!!! Die LEDs habe ich einfach freigelegt, spricht mit einem spitzen Gegenstand den Sleeve  an den stellen nach außen gedrückt. Also nichts weggeschnitten oder so.



Chillex schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch welche...ich habe so viel vor Freude geweint ^^







redBull87 schrieb:


> Der AGB schaut geil aus mit den LED's   bzw ........ die ganze Beleuchtung schaut hammer aus


 
Danke!



quadratkeks schrieb:


> Dagegen kann jeder aktuelle Umbau hier im Forum einpacken.
> 
> Keine Frag, einfach der Wahnsinn.



Oha Vielen Dank für das Lob  Freut mich sehr...



Own3r schrieb:


> OMG - wie geil ist das denn bitte!?
> 
> Einfach göttlich, ich hoffe du machst so weiter


 
Danke, ich werde mein bestes geben 



SaKuL schrieb:


> Du bist ein wahrer Künstler Acid
> 
> Was hälst du davon Pumpe und Filter immer weiß zu beleuchten, das passt doch zu allen RGB Farben am besten, oder?
> 
> MfG SaKuL


 
Danke, ich hatte sie zuerst weiß beleuchtet was mir aber garnicht gefallen hat. Ich finde Blau passt sehr gut, da der AGB ja auch Blau leuchtet. Und Blau harmoniert eigentlich mit allen Farben wie ich finde.



SVR schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> Das kann man gar nicht mehr in Worte fassen.
> Außer das sich das Blut unten anstaut, wenn man das betrachtet.



Hehe Besten Dank 



Jens7385 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil, was du da wieder zu Stande gebracht hast.



Danke 




Eure Kommentare haben mich sehr gefreut, ihr seid die besten!!!!


----------



## Kusanar (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

Ich kann mich da nur anschliessen... bei dem Anblick... bin sprachlos


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

Ich bin ja hier eher der stille Mitleser. 
Das ist wahrlich grandios geworden. 
Sehr fein und akurat gearbeitet. Meinen Respekt hast Du.  Ich weiß wieviel Geld und Arbeit in so einem Projekt stecken.


----------



## Acid (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!!*

Auch euch beiden Vielen Dank!!

Und weil ihr so fleißig wart habe ich mal noch schnell einige Bilder vom TV geschossen. Am freitag kommen hoffentlich endlich meine Lautsprecher dann stell ich nochmal neue rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

Der wirkt total klein, aber der Platz ist ja echt schick, auch mit der Beleuchtung

EDIT: Was mir an dem auch sehr gut gefällt, dass man den Rahmen kaum noch sieht.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

ech GEILER TV...... auf dem ersten Bild sieht der i-wie so klein aus 
die Beleuchtung sieht natürlich auch super aus


----------



## B3RG1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

der rahmen ist ja mal echt mega dünn 
aber bei dem platz den du hast hättest du doch eigentlich ne leinwand samt beamer aufstellen können, oder?


----------



## King_Sony (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

Wie hoch ist denn der Raum?


----------



## crankrider (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

holly shit, die Kiste ist ja TOP  Meiner ist 3 Monate alt & hat leider noch den etwas dickeren Rahmen. RESPEKT, da hast Du eine tolle Wahl getroffen,
Samsung macht meiner Meinung nach mit die besten TV´s für gutes Geld, ich selbst habe den hier UE46C6000 , aus der 6er Serie und bin auch noch sehr zufrieden, 
aber ok, Deiner spielt auch in einer anderen Preisklasse 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

Vielen Dank 

ja der ultradünne Rahmen hats mir auch angetan. Leinwand und Beamer möchte ich nicht, liefert ja nur ein gutes Bild wenns richtig Dunkel ist.
Er wirkt auf den Bildern wirklich recht klein, aber der Raum ist insgesamt nicht sonderlich groß... vielleicht 15-20qm. Da der Rahmen so schmal ist ist er auch nochmal kleiner, mit normalem Rahmen wäre er auf jeder Seite bestimmt nochmal 2-3cm breiter.

Im gesamten bin ich wirklich extrem überrascht von der Qualität, hatte noch nie zuvor etwas derart gutes gesehen gehabt obwohl ich schon viel Fernseher bei Freunden testen konnte.

@King Sony, der raum ist ich schätze mal 2,50-2,80 Hoch. Normale höhe eigentlich.

@Crank Vielen Dank  das von dir genannte Modell hat ein Freund von mir in 32 zoll, gefällt mir auch sehr gut für den Preis glaube ich ziemlich Unschlagbar.


----------



## Own3r (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

Der Fernseher ist ja mal cool 
Man sieht ja kaum was von einem Rahmen !


----------



## Acid (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

Danke  Übrigens bin ich von einem Röhren TV auf diesen Umgestiegen  Ich finde sehr geil das er gerade mal 13cm dick ist. Finde es total unschön wenn ein TV 10cm Dick ist und an der Wand hängt.....


----------



## crankrider (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*



Acid schrieb:


> @Crank Vielen Dank  das von dir genannte Modell hat ein Freund von mir in 32 zoll, gefällt mir auch sehr gut für den Preis glaube ich ziemlich Unschlagbar.


 
Ja das ist er, ich habe wie gesagt vor 3 Monaten 800,- ( 46" ) bei Amazon bezahlt und mit den Eigenschaften und der Größe, würde
man bei anderen Firmen vergeblich suchen, mein Dad hat für seinen 52" 2000,- mehr wie ich bezahlt, klaar ist seiner wesentlich besser
und hat 3D usw.. aber da ich die Unterschieden nicht merke, bin ich mit meinem Modell voll zufrieden, hoffentlich für die nächsten paar Jahre 

Ja das mit dem Rahmen bei Dir hat echt was, da sieht man was heutzutage schon alles möglich ist, flach sind die neuen Samsung´s & LED fast alle,
aber Dein Rahmen ist echt was besonderes


----------



## euihyun2210 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder!!!!! Samsung TV!*

der Fernsehr ist ja der absolute Hammer 
hängt er aber nicht ein wenig zu hoch?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Optimaler TV ^^
Ich nehme an du ahst den so auf ca 1.5 gehängt oder ? 
ist die ideale höhe eigentlichw iel es angenehmer ist hoch zu gucken als runter


----------



## B3RG1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

wobei zu hoch natürlich auch wieder schlecht ist (nackenstarre lässt grüßen)


----------



## Acid (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Hey

vielen Dank! Ja das mit dem zu Hoch ist ein leidiges Thema. So passt er eben optimal in das Rechteck der Fototapete würde anders doof aussehen finde ich. Aktuell hängt er ca 1,5m Hoch ja... Allerdings warten wir noch bis unsere Couch endlich mal ankommt welche Gestern erneut um 7 Wochen verschoben worden ist. Diese sollte ende nächsten Monats eintreffen... sollte es die Sichtposition dann ungemütlich sein werde ich ihn wohl Tiefer hängen müssen.....

Aber ich finde gerade auf einer Couch sitzt man ja sehr selten absolut aufrecht, sonder liegt ja eher zurückgelehnt und da sollte die Position wie ich finde ganz gut passen.


----------



## L.B. (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich für den Fernseher (als PC-Monitor), sogar die Wand einreißen. Kann man die Tapete nicht auf die passende Höhe umtapezieren? 

Der Fernseher sieht zumindest ziemlich gut aus. Hast du auch schon ausprobiert, den PC anzuschließen?


----------



## Acid (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Hehe, ne noch nicht ich erwarte in dem Paket der Lautsprecher ein 10m HDMI Kabel womit ich ihn anschließen werde. Ich kann aber natürlich vom TV auf den PC zugreifen und Filme, videos etc abspielen.

Allerdings bin ich sehr auf das Spielerlebniss am TV gespannt, wird wohl eine andere Welt zu meinem LG Monitor sein.


----------



## Santanos (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Gibt's überhaupt 10m HDMI? Ich dachte immer bei 5m ist Schluss.
Dann lieber DLNA.


----------



## redBull87 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Schicker TV der da bei dir rumhängt . Der Rahmen is ja echt mal klasse, nur für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu klein xD, kann sein das er auf dem Foto nur so klein rüber kommt.
Klar gibts 10m HDMI, hab damit meinen TV-PC verbunden und konnte bisher keinen Qualitätsunterschied zu einem 2m HDMI Kabel feststellen.

Grüße


----------



## Acid (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Es gibt sogar 50m HDMI Kabel siehe Link

DLNA nutze ich ja ebenfalls für Medien wie Filme, Bilder, Musik vom PC aus zu Streamen. Aber wenn du den TV als Monitor nutzen möchtest für z.b. spielen kannst du DLNA ja logischerweise nicht verwenden.


----------



## Santanos (12. Mai 2011)

Und wieder was gelernt.


----------



## SVR (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*



Acid schrieb:


> Leinwand und Beamer möchte ich nicht, liefert ja nur ein gutes Bild wenns richtig Dunkel ist.


So wie es da steht stimmt es nicht wirklich. Die Qualität ist lediglich von den ANSI-Lumen beschränkt. 

Und HDMI-Kabel kann man auch mit 100 Meter kaufen.
Ob man die auch selber crimpen, löten etc kann, weiss ich nicht, aber falls doch, stehen dir alle Längen offen.


----------



## Own3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Problem ist, dass ab 15m das Signal von HDMI ganz schön schwach werden kann. Also da muss man dann schon ein sehr gutes Kabel haben.


----------



## crankrider (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

richtig, und ab der Länge wird es, falls man ein Oberklasse Kabel haben möchte, schon unverschämt teuer, ich war ja schon so blöde 
und habe nicht im Netz gesucht, sondern für ein ein 8 meter Kabel knapp 80,-€ bezahlt und konnte bisher keinen Qualitätsunterschied 
zu einem 25,-€ Kabel von ebay feststellen, außer in der Verarbeitung, da natürlich schon, aber vom Bild her nicht 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Black_PC (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Also bei HDMI-Kabeln habe ich schon unterschiedliche Erfahrung gemacht.

Denn für meine PS3 benutze ich ein 2m Kabel von reichelt, so für 3€  und habe damit kein Problem, meiner Vater jedoch hatte ein solches mit 10m oder sogar 15m um seinen Rechner mit dem Fernseher zu verbinden, allerdings tauchten dann öfter mal Bilderfehler auf, dass Bild wurde gelbgrün und kurz danach wieder normal und das immer mal wieder. Dann hatte mein Vater am Fernseher oder in der Beschreibung vom Fernseher gelsen, dass man nur maximal 5m HDMI-Kabel verwenden soll, also hat mein Vater ein neues, allerdings diesmal hochwertigeres HDMI Kabel gekauft und die Bildfehler sind jetzt Geschichte. Natürlich weiss man/ich nicht, ob es nun an der Länge oder der Qualität des Kabels lag


----------



## Santanos (12. Mai 2011)

Gut, das wäre geklärt. Back to topic?


----------



## SVR (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Der am häufigsten vertretende Unterschied ist die Lang-/Kurzlebigkeit. Ein gutes Kabel von Oehlbach, Monster oder gar Nordost (was sich aber kein Normalsterblicher leisten kann ) kann man 100x rein und raus stecken ohne das irgendwas ausleiert. Bei den 10 Euro Kabeln von amazon reichen schon 10 dieser Vorgänge.


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

10€ von Amazon reichen mehr als aus von der Steckerqualität. Hab selber eins hier und das kann ich so oft wie ich will an und abstecken.
Grad mal die "Beipackstrippen" haben so miese Anschlüsse das sie schnell kaputt gehen.


----------



## Acid (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Also ich habe mir diese mitbestellt: Link ich dachte die 12599Euro sind ein Schnäppchen für die 20 meter... nun sagt ihr bei Ebay gibt es welche für 25? Nicht das ich es wieder zurückgeben muss und meinen Kredit bei der Bank wieder auflößen kann.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Wie teuer sind denn die Kabel? Wenn die so teuer sind dann will ich Osmiumstecker haben die sind teurer als Gold oder Platin und auf gar keinen fall so nen billiges Carbonimitat am Anschluß.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Das Beste ist, dass sie keine Merkliche Verbesserung bringen


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Na das ist ja das gute 12599€ für keine Performanceverbesserung.Das übertrifft sogar prozentual gesehen den Aufschlag an Performace von Bugatti.Da zahlt man auch ne Mille für ein Auto dessen Leistung vom Gumpert Apollo ,das nur ein Drittel des Bugattikaufpreises in der Basisversion kostet , übertroffen wird.


----------



## SVR (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Es bringt dir rein gar nichts wenn nur die Anschlüsse aus Gold, Platin, Osmium oder Mondgestein ist, solange das Kabel selbst nur aus Silber ist.


----------



## L.B. (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Wenn du uns mit dem Kabel nicht verar***** willst, frage ich mich, was du mit so einem billigen PC willst.  Da sollte doch mindestens ein NASA-Rechner drin sein. 

P.S. Ein kleines Netzkabel  für unschlagbar günstige 550 Millionen Euro?  (Verdammt, da sind alleine 88 Millionen Euro Märchensteuer drauf...)


----------



## Acid (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Natürlich war das mit dem Kabel nicht Ernst gemeint 

Heute sind meine Lautsprecher + AVR gekommen. Und natürlich auch die Kabel  War den ganzen Tag mit aufbauen beschäftigt. (Sind auch noch einige Möbel gekommen, die aufgebaut werden mussten). 

Wenn ich morgen dazu komme lad ich mal paar Pics hoch.


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Ich freu mich schon welche Bilder du uns zeigst 

Aber die Kabelgeschichte ist schon sehr interessant


----------



## SVR (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Auf den AVR und die Lautsprecher bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## Santanos (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Na aber... herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Main.
Main...Artikel...neues Wohnzimmer... mein Neid wächst ins Bodenlose.


----------



## SVR (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Gz zur Main.

Verdient hast du es.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Gratz zur Main...

Ich muss gestehen der Fernseher ist mal richtig porno


----------



## Ben-Project (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Andy  P-E-R-F-E-C-T!!!


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Gratulation zur Main! 

Aber bei einem so epischen Tagebuch finde ich das das auch noch dazugehört.


----------



## crankrider (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

auch von mir GW zur MAIN, hast es Dir auf jeden Fall verdient Andy,
in der kurzen Zeit, was Du da hingezaubert hast TOP 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Menthe (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Und da isser mal wieder auf der Main. GZ dazu


----------



## fornax7.10 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Komm ich gratuliere dir auch noch!!

MfG


----------



## Kunohara (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

HiHo,

na denn gratulier ich auch mal gaaanz brav


----------



## quadratkeks (14. Mai 2011)

Also sollte es ein Mod verdient haben auf der Main zu stehen dann deiner!!

Verdammt ich schmiere dir zu viel Honig um den Mund, aber es ist nun mal bewundernswert!

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder.


----------



## B3RG1 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

da hier kollektives Beglückwünschen herrscht mach ich auch mal 
herzlichen glühpunsch zur main 
und wann gehts weiter?


----------



## Black_PC (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Auch von mir Gratz zur Main, aber du hast es dir auch wirklich verdient.


----------



## kero81 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Na war doch klar das Du wieder nen Artikel auf der Main bekommst!  Gratz dazu Andy! 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Acid (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Vieeeeeelen Dank 

ich bin leider erst um 18 Uhr nach Hause gekommen, war ein super stressiger Tag und bin einfach nur noch Müde 

Morgen werd ich aber ein Bildchen von den Lautsprecher hochladen....


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Kommen heute keine Bilder mehr 

Ach komm schon


----------



## B3RG1 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

sonst kann der kleine owne3r nicht schlafen


----------



## L.B. (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Keine Bilder? Willst du etwa riskieren, dass hier jemand in die lebensbedrohliche Situation des Bilderentzugs kommt? Mir ist schon ganz komisch.....
Ich bin echt auf deine neuen Lautsprecher gespannt, wobei hier ja der Klang entscheidender als das Aussehen ist. 


P.S. Jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen, dir zur Main zu gratulieren, du hast es dir verdient.


----------



## Acid (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Heute wirds leider keine Bilder mehr geben  Dafür werde ich euch morgen einige neue Leckerbissen zeigen, diese haben zwar nicht soviel mit Casemodding zu tuen, doch Technik sollte für jeden Leser hier interessant sein.

Auch dir Vielen Dank L.B.


----------



## Menthe (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Keine....Bilder.....

Dann aber morgen die doppelte Portition


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Gratulation zur Main und wir (jedenfalls ich) werde es auch ohne Bilder bis Morgen überleben 

MfG


----------



## Grillmaster (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Gratulation zur Main!

Gruß


----------



## Acid (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 11.05.2011 Großes Update!! 17 Bilder! Samsung TV!*

Vielen Dank! 

Nun kommen wir endlich zu den Bildern 

Hier erstmal Schreibtisch, da hat sich auch das meiste geändert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu diesem Bild brauch ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Philipps BDP 8000 + Canton Chrono Sl 555 Center



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Canton Chrono SL 590DC im Detail 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Hochtöner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die herumhängende Kabel bitte nicht beachten, am TV ist aktuell ein 2m HDMI Kabel, was von der länge leider nicht ausreicht um im Kabelkanal verlegt zu werden. Ein neues ist bereits bestellt.

So das wars erstmal wieder...

Zum eigentlich Mod: Aktuell warte ich auf die Front Plate von Martma, auch bräuchte ich um weitermachen zu können 2 Poweradjust Ultra, 1 Einbaublende für Poweradjust und das Aquaero 5. Mal sehen wann ich die Bestelle


----------



## fornax7.10 (15. Mai 2011)

Wunderschönes Zimmer! Meinen Respekt 

Sehr Ordentlich!

MfG


----------



## Dukex2 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Sehr Geil, sehr hochwertige Elemente die bestimmt einen ordentlich Sound wiedergeben!


----------



## Ciddy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Sehr geile Sache! Was sagen den die Nachbarn dazu?


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Coole Sache, aber ich finde der Raum ist fast schon zu klein für die ganzen Sachen 

Wie ist denn der Klang des Systems?


----------



## SVR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Also die Lautsprecher sehen wirklich sehr Edel aus. 
Sind deine auch so schwer? Als ich meine von Canton in die Hand genommen hab, war ich kurz erschrocken. 

Deinen A/V-Receiver find ich im Vergleich zu meinem zu schlicht. 
Da ist für mich Yamaha auch das nonplusultra.


----------



## Dommerle (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*


Diese drei Smileys beschreiben es am besten...


----------



## xXenermaXx (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

wuaah - Wenn ich das mit meiner Bude vergleiche^^ - Da hängt mir echt die Kinnlade runter!  
Hast auf jeden Fall ein weiteres Abo sicher


----------



## Santanos (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Na, da wird sich der TJ wohl fühlen.


----------



## Acid (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Zimmer! Meinen Respekt
> 
> Sehr Ordentlich!
> 
> MfG



Vielen Dank 



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Sehr Geil, sehr hochwertige Elemente die bestimmt einen ordentlich Sound wiedergeben!


 
Danke!



Ciddy schrieb:


> Sehr geile Sache! Was sagen den die Nachbarn dazu?



THX bisher noch nicht viel  es ist ja NOCH kein Subwoofer hier, erst dann sollte es eventuell belästigend werden. Wohnen ja alleine in einem Haus, also keine Partei nebenann oder drunter.



Own3r schrieb:


> Coole Sache, aber ich finde der Raum ist fast schon zu klein für die ganzen Sachen
> 
> Wie ist denn der Klang des Systems?



Danke, zum Klang kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen muss noch sehr viel Eingestellt und Eingemessen werden. Die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden und beim AVR mal 100% durchzublicken dauert ne kleine ewigkeit  Aber dafür hört es sich meistens von Tag zu Tag besser an.



SVR schrieb:


> Also die Lautsprecher sehen wirklich sehr Edel aus.
> Sind deine auch so schwer? Als ich meine von Canton in die Hand genommen hab, war ich kurz erschrocken.
> 
> Deinen A/V-Receiver find ich im Vergleich zu meinem zu schlicht.
> Da ist für mich Yamaha auch das nonplusultra.



Vielen Dank! Ja sind sehr Schwer, hab schon ganz schön zu tuen gehabt sie in den 2ten Stock zu befördern  Welche hast du? 
Optik beim Receiver ist Geschmackssache, habe ich aber hauptsächlich wegen des Klangs gekauft 



Dommerle schrieb:


> Diese drei Smileys beschreiben es am besten...


 
Danke!



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> wuaah - Wenn ich das mit meiner Bude vergleiche^^ - Da hängt mir echt die Kinnlade runter!
> Hast auf jeden Fall ein weiteres Abo sicher



Super vielen Dank  Es ist nie zu spät anzufangen...



Santanos schrieb:


> Na, da wird sich der TJ wohl fühlen.


 
Das Hoffe ich doch


----------



## SVR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Die Modelbezeichnung müsste ich raussuchen. 
Und glaub mir, mit dem A/V-Receiver wirst du noch viel Spaß haben. Ich hab meinen jetzt fast ein Jahr und kenn noch lange nicht alles.


----------



## crankrider (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

schönes kleines Heimkino, gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber wat zu mekern habe ich doch gefunden 
Also für mich, wäre der LED zu hoch, also ich weis ja nicht ob es jetzt nur durch die Aufnahme so rüberkommt, aber sieht ziemlich hoch aus  oder ist das so beabsichtigt ?

Ansonsten sehr sehr schick, Schreibtisch, der AV Rec. & Boxen sowieso, Canton ist schon ne feine Sache 

Grüße

crank


----------



## SVR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*



Acid schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> vielen Dank! Ja das mit dem zu Hoch ist  ein leidiges Thema. So passt er eben optimal in das Rechteck der  Fototapete würde anders doof aussehen finde ich. Aktuell hängt er ca  1,5m Hoch ja... Allerdings warten wir noch bis unsere Couch endlich mal  ankommt welche Gestern erneut um 7 Wochen verschoben worden ist. Diese  sollte ende nächsten Monats eintreffen... sollte es die Sichtposition  dann ungemütlich sein werde ich ihn wohl Tiefer hängen müssen.....
> 
> Aber  ich finde gerade auf einer Couch sitzt man ja sehr selten absolut  aufrecht, sonder liegt ja eher zurückgelehnt und da sollte die Position  wie ich finde ganz gut passen.



@crankrider


----------



## Timewarp2008 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Hi,

Schöne sachen hast Du da, da kann man ja fast neidisch werden 

Möchte dein kleines Heimkino nicht runtermachen oder so, aber hängt der TV schief? Auf dem 2ten Bild in Post 514 sieht das zumindest so aus. Oder die Tapete ist schief geklebt ^^

Kann natürlich auch sein das ich nen knick in der Optik habe ^^

Lg Time


----------



## Acid (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Danke! Gut erkannt er hängt auch wirklich schief, habe Gestern das HDMI Kabel angesteckt und ihn nicht richtig ausgerichtet. Ist aber kein Problem hängt ja an einem Karbonfaser seil somit kann man ihr einfach justieren.


----------



## Menthe (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Verdammt sieht das gut aus 

Aber woher hast du das ganze Geld dafür


----------



## Timewarp2008 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*



> Danke! Gut erkannt er hängt auch wirklich schief, habe Gestern das HDMI  Kabel angesteckt und ihn nicht richtig ausgerichtet. Ist aber kein  Problem hängt ja an einem Karbonfaser seil somit kann man ihr einfach  justieren.


Da bin ich ja beruhigt das meine Augen doch noch in Ordnung sind ^^ Aber wenns ja schnell gerichtet ist, ist es ja halb so wild. War mir nur beim Sabber wegwischen aufgefallen 

btt: Btw dein Mod sieht natürlich auch erste sahne aus, sehr edel. Ich hoffe du behälst das so weiter bei. Der Rechner wird auf jedenfall ein Riesen hingucker.

lg Time

Edit: Hast natürlich auch von mir ein ABO bekommen. Bin aber eher der stille mitleser


----------



## xXenermaXx (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*



Acid schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank  Es ist nie zu spät anzufangen...



Nix zu danken  - Bin echt gespannt wie'n Flitzebogen was du noch machst.  
Naja ich hab leider nich sonderlich viel Geld und das würde ich dann erstmal in die Hardware stecken^^ und dann kommt dieses Jahr noch die Uni dazwischen. ;D Naja egal - vllt. packts mich ja doch noch


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Wow, du hast nicht nur Geschmack beim Modden, auch deine Räume sehen genial aus. 

Kleine Frage, hängt der Bildschirm so hoch an der Wand oder liegt es an der Perspektive vom Bild??


----------



## ConCAD (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Sieht wirklich spitze aus! Hast auf jeden Fall nen weiteres Abo sicher 

@h_tobi:


Acid schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem zu Hoch ist  ein leidiges Thema. So passt er eben optimal in das Rechteck der  Fototapete würde anders doof aussehen finde ich. Aktuell hängt er ca  1,5m Hoch ja... Allerdings warten wir noch bis unsere Couch endlich mal  ankommt welche Gestern erneut um 7 Wochen verschoben worden ist. Diese  sollte ende nächsten Monats eintreffen... sollte es die Sichtposition  dann ungemütlich sein werde ich ihn wohl Tiefer hängen müssen.....
> 
> Aber  ich finde gerade auf einer Couch sitzt man ja sehr selten absolut  aufrecht, sonder liegt ja eher zurückgelehnt und da sollte die Position  wie ich finde ganz gut passen.


----------



## SVR (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

@h_tobi:
Auf der Seite davor kam die Frage schonmal und wurde auch beantwortet.

Lesen bildet.


----------



## Acid (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Vielen Dank euch allen!

@Tobi concad hat deine Frage ja schon beantwortet 

Ich habe bei Aquatuning die Teile bestellt. Mal gespannt wann sie ankommen, dann gehts weiter


----------



## Timmynator (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, hängt der Bildschirm so hoch an der Wand oder liegt es an der Perspektive vom Bild??



Auch wenn ich die Erklärung schon kenne, geht es mir genauso. Mit Pi x Augenmaß scheint's mir, als würde der Fernseher auch in das untere Rechteck der Tapete passen. Allerdings ist die Aufnahme imho auf Höhe des Couchtisches entstanden, von der Couch aus gesehen könnte das je nach Couch schon fast wieder zu niedrig sein. Persönlich fände ich es dann interessant, den Ferseher so aufzuhängen, dass der weiße Streifen, der beide Rechtecke trennt genau in der Mitte des Bildschirms wäre...


----------



## Acid (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Wie bereits gesagt, ich muss halt abwarten bis die Couch angekommen ist. Diese kommt ende nächsten Monats. Danach werde ich entscheiden ob die Position angenehm ist oder er Tiefer muss.

Aquatuning habe ich gerade via Paypal bezahlt und gesagt das sie eine Teillieferung vornehmen sollen sprich alle Lagernden Artikel raussenden. Nun mal abwarten obs heute noch klappt.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2011)

Was hast dz bei AT bestellt oder steht das bereits irgendwo?

MfG


----------



## Acid (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Habs nur mal kurz erwähnt, hier die Bestellung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seht ja auch ist fast nichts auf Lager  die Poweradjust blende war als ich bestellt habe allerdings noch 1x auf Lager ich hoffe ich habe sie. Die benötige ich eigentlich am dringendsten.


----------



## Menthe (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*



Equitas schrieb:


> Aber woher hast du das ganze Geld dafür


Ich machs einfach mal so


----------



## Acid (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Sparen Sparen Sparen  Ein kleiner Tipp Hardware die ihr nicht mehr verwendet, oder zeug das ihr rumliegen habt einfach Verkaufen. Als beispiel wenn ich mir eine neue Tastatur kaufe, verkaufe ich meine alte und kaufe mir davon dann die neue oder leg noch 20 Euro drauf.

Verlust hat man immer doch so halten sich die kosten im Rahmen.


----------



## fornax7.10 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Meine Güte du haust Geld raus! aber immerhin nich sinnlos! So wie du es oben beschrieben hast mach ichs auch! 

MfG


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2011)

Das nicht verfügbar sein kenne ich 

Ich habe 4 der Teile auch gekauft 
- AE5 aber das Pro
- schwarze Blende natürlich für das pro
- RGB Led für das AE
- Laing Kabel 

MfG


----------



## Acid (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Natürlich habe ich die letzte Poweradjust blende nicht bekommen  5 min vor mir hat sie einer bestellt.

Naja dann werde ich wohl warten müssen.

@Lolmon ich glaube bis die AEs eintreffen wirds noch ne weile dauern....


----------



## Menthe (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*



Acid schrieb:


> Sparen Sparen Sparen  Ein kleiner Tipp Hardware die ihr nicht mehr verwendet, oder zeug das ihr rumliegen habt einfach Verkaufen. Als beispiel wenn ich mir eine neue Tastatur kaufe, verkaufe ich meine alte und kaufe mir davon dann die neue oder leg noch 20 Euro drauf.
> 
> Verlust hat man immer doch so halten sich die kosten im Rahmen.


 Ich mach das ähnlich 
Aber irgendwie reicht das Geld nie für so viel Zeug


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2011)

Acid schrieb:
			
		

> @Lolmon ich glaube bis die AEs eintreffen wirds noch ne weile dauern....



Ja leider ich habe im moment eh das gefühl das AT extrem wenig am lager hat (AE ausgeschlossen da können sie nichts dafür)

MfG


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Soo Leute heute kommt die AT Lieferung, vermute ich zumindest. Ich weiss selber nicht was alle darin enthalten ist bzw. auf Lager war.

Soll ich mal ein Unboxing Video machen?


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Ja ein Video wäre klasse! 

Mal sehen was du uns so schönes zeigst


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Paket ist angekommen! Werd jetzt mal bisschen Basteln und heute Abend ein Update machen.

Kurze Frage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So stimmt es ja oder?


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

An den Stecker, den du "Aquaero" nenns, muss das Tachosignal der Laing, an den 4Pin Molex kommt Strom vom Netzteil und der 3Pin-Lüfterstecker dann an Aquaero/Poweradjust...

Ich glaub so sollte man das anschließen... bitte berichtigen falls falsch


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Mhh der Poweradjust bekommt doch aber auch Strom vom NT.

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht.... Warum wird die Laing nicht einfach mit nem Lüfterstecker an den Leistungsausgang vom Poweradjust angeschlossen?


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Achne... nicht vom NT sondern da kommt der Laing-Stromstecker rein...

Weiß nciht wie der bei der D% aufgebaut ist. Bei meiner DDC ist das ein 4Pin wo nur 2 Pins belegt sind. Der Adapter kombiniert quasi die Stromadern mit dem Tachosignal.
War gerade selber verwirrt


----------



## Ciddy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

also ich hab mir des Kabel bei meiner DDC gesparrt und hab einfach die 2 Molexpins auf Lüfter umgecrimpt dann kann man die auch direkt an den Poweradjust bzw Aquaero anstecken


----------



## Santanos (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Nicht nur du!


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Also kann ich die D5 einfach umcrimpen auf Lüfter Molex und ab damit ans Poweradjust. 

Habe ich mir auch gedacht, ich vermute das Kabel hat eben nur einen Sinn wenn man eine DDC mit Tachosignal hat um die Drehzahl auslesen zu können bzw. es nach der Drehzahl zu steuern.


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

So Fertig!

Update 

Irgendwie habe ich die Poweradjust Blende doch geliefert bekommen 

Als erstes ein kleines Unboxing Video, nicht sonderlich spanndend.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUvIhOl6OwU

Poweradjust Ultra



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1000 Einzelteile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts nun im Case aus, fertig verkabelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shnikers (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

beim video ist ab 2:06 kein bild mehr


----------



## King_Sony (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 15.05.2011 Update Home Cinema*

Komischer Musikgeschmack .

Aber sieht gut aus


----------



## rabitt81 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

jup ab 2,06 kein bild mehr


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Kamera wackelt, Musikist komisch und ab ca. der Hälfte kein Bild mehr 
Finde aber gut das du ein Video gemacht hast


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

   Dann schaut eben die Bilder!

Ka warum das Video kaputt ist die Kamera hatte ich an der Decke aufgehängt  Garnicht so leicht richtig zu positionieren, hatte allerdings auch keine Gedult.

Musik ist vielleicht super! Guter Deutscher Rock!


----------



## Koyote (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Schade, dass das Bild schwarz wird


----------



## SVR (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Jetzt habt euch mal nicht so. Schließlich packt er nur ein paar Sachen aus. 

Ihr könnt froh sein, dass er überhaupt diesem skurrilen Wunsch nachgegangen ist


----------



## ULKi22 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Die Musik ist echt super, gefällt mir, natürlich genau so wie deine Arbeit bis jetzt, weiter so 
Könntest du mir vlt noch sagen wie die Lieder heißen und von wem sie sind, wär echt nett


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Das Video ist jetzt halt nicht sonderlich Atemberaubend xD aber dafür gibt es ja auch alles auf den Bildern zu sehen.

Die Musik beim Video ist eigentlich nur im Hintergrund gelaufen also auf dem Video total mieße Qualität. Das Lied ist von den Toten hosen ``Das Mädchen aus Rottweil``


----------



## ediracer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

sehr schöne Teile. 
Da hast du ja richtig Glück gehabt mit der Blende für die Poweradjadjust.
Übrigens heißt das 2. Lied "Dankbar"


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Ja da hatte ich wirklich Glück 

Noch eine Frage die Poweradjust werden überhaupt nicht mit dem Aquaero verbunden sondern einfach nur am Board angeschlossen? Über Aquaero kann ich sie dann aber trotzdem regeln?  
Also das Handbuch ist  mit das schlechteste was ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*



SVR schrieb:


> Jetzt habt euch mal nicht so. Schließlich packt er nur ein paar Sachen aus. Ihr könnt froh sein, dass er überhaupt diesem skurrilen Wunsch nachgegangen ist



Schon 39 Aufrufe des Vids  Es gibt hier anscheinend wirklich viele Leute, die anderen gerne beim Paket-Auspacken zusehen  *das* ist skuril!


----------



## ediracer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

also soweit ich richtig liege, werden die Poweradjust's über die Aquabus-Anschlüsse mit dem Aquaero verbunden und sind dann gemeinsam über letzteres steuerbar.
Bitte korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## ConCAD (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

@Acid: schönes Video, bis auf den schwarzen Schluss  
Und wie ediracer schon richtig sagte, wird das Poweradjust 2 mit dem Aquaero 5 per Aquabus verbunden. Den USB-Anschluss des PA2 kannst du dir somit sparen.


----------



## Acid (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Vielen Dank!

Und wie schließe ich dann 2 Poweradjust an? An der Aquaero ist ja nur 1 Aquabus Ausgang.

Edit: So wie ich das jetzt sehe schließe ich die Poweradjust überhaupt nicht ans Aquaero an. Der einzige nutzen ist anscheinend ja nur das Tachosignal? Welches bei den D5 ja aber eh nicht vorhanden ist. 

Aber irgendwie muss ich die D5 ja steuern, d.h. zur Steuerung bleibt nur die Möglichkeit sie über USB mit dem MB zu verbinden?


----------



## ConCAD (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Du hast doch das Aquaero 5 !? Das hat 2x Aquabus (low und high). Siehe im Bild rechts unten: 
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/53089_2.jpg

Außerdem hätte ja auch das Poweradjust 2x Aquabus-Schnittstellen - du könntest also auch vom 1. PA per Aquabus zum 2. PA und von dem dann zum Aquaero.


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Mai 2011)

Der Poweradjust kommt an den Aquabus High, der Rest geht alles vom Aquaero ab.
Der Poweradjust dient dir nur als Verstärker.


----------



## Acid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Ok das klingt Logisch. Ich bekomme das Aquaero 5. Ist ja aktuell nicht verfügbar.

JA was bedeuted low und high? Warum lese ich in etlichen Foren wenn ich bei Google eingebe ``Poweradjust an Aquaero Anschließen`` immer das es 2 Getrennte Systeme sind und untereinander nicht kompaktibel. Sprich es wird immer Geschrieben man kann den PA nicht ans AE anschließen, höchstens den Tacho weiterleiten.


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Mai 2011)

Hab die mal ein Bild angehangen aus meiner Anleitung.
Fragen auch gern via PN.

Edit// der Poweradjust wird in den Aquaero als Lüftetkanal eingebunden, was du da gelesen hast kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Acid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Achso okai Super! Vielen Dank dafür. Du gehörst somit wohl schon zu den Glücklichen AE5 Besitzer? Kannst was zur Überlastung sagen? Im Luxx wird das ja sehr häufig angeprangert.


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Mai 2011)

Ja guck doch mal in mein Tagebuch.

Ich hab das System noch nicht am laufen, kann dir darüber also noch nicht sooo viel erzählen.

Aber das Überhitze ist wohl ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## Santanos (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

@quadratkeks:
Könntest du mir einen riesen Gefallen tun und den Aquero mal ausmessen? Wie groß die Blende ist ist ja klar, aber wie tief ist das Gerät von Display bis zu den hinteren Anschlüssen ohne Gehäusehalterung? Wäre echt lieb.


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst allerdings rund 55mm um den Molex Stromanschluß anschließen zu können.


----------



## Santanos (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Besten Dank!


----------



## ConCAD (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*



Acid schrieb:


> Warum lese ich in etlichen Foren wenn ich bei Google eingebe ``Poweradjust an Aquaero Anschließen`` immer das es 2 Getrennte Systeme sind und untereinander nicht kompaktibel. Sprich es wird immer Geschrieben man kann den PA nicht ans AE anschließen, höchstens den Tacho weiterleiten.


 Das ist dann immer auf das Aquaero 4 bezogen. Denn das Poweradjust 2 ist speziell für das AE5 entwickelt worden, und kann mit dem AE4 nicht per Aquabus verbunden werden.


----------



## ediracer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

@ Acid: zu deiner frage, wie du 2 PA2 an das Aquaero anschließt, da nur ein Aquabus (high) da ist, hab ich gerade folgendes gelesen:

"das poweradjust wird über ein 3-Pin Kabel angeschlossen, was dem Gerät   bereits beiliegt. Du kannst bis zu sechs poweradjust 2 an aquaero 5   anschliessen. Die Geräte integrieren sich wie ein normaler Kanal mit   allen Regelungs- und Überwachungsfunktionen. Mehrere Geräte können per   Y-Adapter oder in Reihe angeschlossen werden - ist ein echtes   Bus-System."

Zitat aus einer PM von *Shoggy * (aus Computerbase-Forum ->Link:Aquaero 5 und Poweradjust2 - ForumBase)


----------



## arjan400016 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » aqua computer Aquabus Y-Adapter für aquastream XT


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Mai 2011)

Du kannst deine beiden in Reihe schalten, die kommen dann an den Aquabus High.

Dann teilst du den einen Poweradjust die 51 und den anderen die 52 zu. 
So werden beide wie je ein Kanal angesprochen. 
Wobei die 5 bedeutet das es der Erweiterungskanal ist (Aquabus) und dir Zahl danach gibt die Reihenfolge an.


----------



## Acid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten.

Somit werde ich sie heute miteinander verbinden und sobald das Aquaero eintrifft einfach von AE5 Aquabus High zu Poweradjust 1 gehen.


----------



## Acid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.05.2011 Update: Aquatuning Lieferung + Unboxing Video*

Gerade ist ein seeeeeeehr geiles Paket gekommen, womit ich eigentlich noch garnicht gerechnet habe 

Die Front Plate von Martma 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Mai 2011)

Sieht richtig schick aus!


----------



## fornax7.10 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

End geil!

MfG


----------



## Own3r (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Die Plate ist ja richtig cool! 

Martma macht wirklich nur super Sachen


----------



## B3RG1 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

sorry, lebe anscheinend hinter dem mond, aber wer ist diese/r/s martma von dem/der man so oft liest?


----------



## Acid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Danke!

*Martma* ist der nickname von Markus welcher die Teile mittels cnc fräst. Stempel-Hauser GmbH: Startseite Hier ist die Homepage.

Ich habe jetzt aus den original LW Blenden Halterungen ausgeschnitten siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese habe ich Eingeschraubt (Löcher noch angepasst) Und danach die Front Plate mittels des UHU Endfest 300 Auf die Halterungen geklebt. Es sind auf jeder Seite jeweils 3 Halterungen. Das muss jetzt erstmal bis morgen Trocknen, danach kann es dann weitergehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Das Design für die Platte ist echt super und die Umsetzung auch.
Gefällt mir .


----------



## affli (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Wenn die Blende mal nicht richtig geil kommt in Kombination mit deinem AGB, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter! 
Top Idee! Ich hät zwas das Inlay in rauchgraumen Acryl ausführen lassen aber das ist Ansichtsache!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Sieht Top aus !
Hat aber bestimtm auch eine mege gekostet


----------



## Koyote (19. Mai 2011)

Schaut super aus.


----------



## Santanos (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Täusche ich mich oder hat martma sogar den leichten Knick in der Mitte der Platte hinbekommen?


----------



## Acid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*



reisball schrieb:


> Das Design für die Platte ist echt super und die Umsetzung auch.
> Gefällt mir .


 
Danke! 



affli schrieb:


> Wenn die Blende mal nicht richtig geil kommt in Kombination mit deinem AGB, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter!
> Top Idee! Ich hät zwas das Inlay in rauchgraumen Acryl ausführen lassen aber das ist Ansichtsache!



Vielen Dank affli!! Ja hatte ich auch überlegt aber durch das rauchgraue Plexi wäre das Blau vom AGB nicht mehr wirklich zur Geltung gekommen, bzw. die Farben sind eben doch deutlich blasser.



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Sieht Top aus !
> Hat aber bestimtm auch eine mege gekostet


 
Danke! Möglich 



Koyote schrieb:


> Schaut super aus.



Thx



Santanos schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder hat martma sogar den leichten Knick in der Mitte der Platte hinbekommen?


 
Gut Erkannt! Das kann Martma aber leider nicht machen, ich habe sie nachträglich ganz ganz leicht gebogen. Ist weniger als man denkt, wenn man die Platte so sieht würde man nicht denken das sie etwas gebogen ist.


Was Meint ihr soll ich hinter die Stripes in der Platte weißes Plexiglas machen, oder Transparenter Seidentmatt welches Beleuchtet wird, RGB oder Blau?


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Ich würde ganz ordinäres weißes Plexi hinter kleben. Warum? imho, der AGB sollte in der Front das einzige beleuchtete Teil sein, sonst wird es schnell zu viel mit Beleuchtung und der AGB erhält nicht mehr ganz die Aufmerksamkeit wie gedacht.

manchmal ist weniger halt mehr!!


----------



## Bufu Oo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Kann es sein das ich iwo mal was überlesen hab? Wo soll denn der Aquaero rein?
Ansonsten nochma ein dickes Lob, ist echt ein Super-Projekt.


----------



## Acid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

@Equi ich bin auch der Meinung Weiß sollte gut kommen. Passt zum Konzept und sieht schlicht aus.

@Bufu Oo Danke! Die Aquaero wird von hinten in den LW Schacht geschoben, direkt unter den Multiswitch.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

wäre natürlich chic gewesen, wenn Du für die Seiten der Front auch Inlays hättest


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Hi Andy,
echt schick geworden die Front! Ich finde sie sieht ein bissl Retro aus. Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall richtig gut!

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Santanos (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Acid, gibt's für den Aquero dann eigentlich ne Wasserkühlung? 
Ich mein, jetzt wo du die beiden Poweradjust hast ist's doch eigentlich gar nicht groß nötig, oder?


----------



## crankrider (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

ohh ja, die ist ja mal wirklich verdammt geil   

jetzt weis ich auch , warum ich bei meinem kommendem Projekt die Plate´s
von Martma machen lasse  TOP und wenn der AGB dahinter steckt 
einfach nur geil, kann ich da sagen 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Sehr Geil


----------



## Kunohara (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

HiHo,

sieht absolut fein aus...


----------



## Acid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Vielen Dank euch allen!!

@Santanso Genau ich werde KEINEN Wasserkühler am AE verbauen, 1 weil es sehr viel Schlauch wirr warr da vorne geben würde und 2. Weil ich mit der Aquaero eh nur 6 Lüfter steuern werde und das sollte sie ohne Wasserkühlung locker verkraften. Ich hatte Anfangs nur überlegt die beiden Laing über die Aquaero zu steuern, doch mittlerweile ist es mir zu Unsicher somit habe ich einfach 2 Poweradjust gekauft und kann mir somit auch die Fummelei mit dem Schlauch sparen.

Morgen werde ich auf jedenfall mal einige Bilder machen von der Front, auf dem heutigen sieht man es ja nicht sooo gut. Sobald der Kleber eben Trocken ist. Weißes Plexiglas ist bei Evonik auch schon bestellt, sollte Anfang der nächsten Woche spätestens hier sein. Damit werde ich auch den *Kasten* Bauen worin der AGB seinen Platz finden wird.


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Die Frontplatte sieht ja mal so richtig klasse aus.  


Wenn die Stripes ganz dezent weiß leuchten, z.B. mit mattierten Plexi, könnte es auch ganz nett aussehen. 

LG


----------



## Gnome (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Seeeeeeeehr schicke Frontplate! Geil! Mit dem FrozenQ definitiv ne absolute Augenweide


----------



## Shadow80 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

Wow, da kommt der FrozenQ AGB definitiv zur Geltung. Sehr schick geworden die Frontplate. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## Acid (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 19.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!!*

@Schrauberopi Schön dich hier zu sehen!! Vielen Dank!

@Gnome THX

@Shadow80 Danke!

Hier nochmal eine Gesamtansicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht ihr die Blende mit Inlay und Halterungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun heißt es warten aufs Plexiglas, morgen werde ich noch einen Kreisbohrer kaufen womit ich oben und Unten in den Plexiglas Kasten dann ein Loch bohre wo der AGB bzw. die Anschlüsse rausschauen. Ist schwer vorstellbar i know, aber sobald ich das Material habe und Anfangen kann wirds verständlicher.


----------



## Jens7385 (20. Mai 2011)

Sehr sehr edel, bin echt begeistert, super Arbeit.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

sieht SEHR GUT aus


----------



## weizenleiche (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Find ich mal richtig gut! Richtig schönes Design.
Wusste gar nicht das martma sowas auch macht.


----------



## ediracer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

sehr sauber ausgeführte und vorzeigbare Arbeit von martma und natürlich auch von Acid


----------



## Gnome (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Sehr schick . Gefällt mir 


Netter Papierkorb neben deinem Würfel-Rechner im 2. Foto


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Edelmod*²*


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Die Front ist absolut Porno  wie auch das Gesamtbild  

Da fühle ich mich wie ein kleiner Junge mit meinem Projekt


----------



## crankrider (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mich wie ein kleiner Junge mit meinem Projekt



lach, nicht nur Du 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

*VIELEN DANK!!*

Von Evonik habe ich die Versandbestätigung erhalten, Plexiglas sollte somit Montag bei mir eintreffen. Morgen wird der Kreisbohrer gekauft und mal sehen was ich im Baumarkt noch so finden kann, muss ne 1,5 stunden dort auf meine Freundin warten (Gefährliche Situation) .


----------



## Santanos (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Für wen? Ich sag nur: Im Baumarkt gibt's auch Deko!


----------



## Acid (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Hehe ne nur für mich, meine Freundin ist ja nicht dabei. Ich verweile mich nur dort die Zeit wo ich warten muss.


----------



## Acid (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Ich hatte vor lediglich einen Kreisbohrer zu kaufen, rausgekommen bin ich mit folgendem  Aber naja geht ja noch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

hehe. Das kommt mir doch stark bekannt vor. Viel Spass damit


----------



## euihyun2210 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

und wo ist der Kreisbohrer?


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Du Blindfisch! Oben rechts die rote Verpackung, da ist die Lochfräse.


----------



## Zaucher (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Wenigstens hast du einen Kreisbohrer gekauft. Bei mir ist es meistens so, wenn ich in einen Baumarkt geh um mir was bestimmtes zu kaufen, kauf ich immer so viel Zeug ein, dass ich das eigentliche Teil, wofür ich in den Baumarkt gefahren bin, vergesse


----------



## L.B. (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Du bist aber sparsam gewesen, kann es aber nachvollziehen. In Baumärkten (z.B. OBI) vergeht mir auch immer die Lust, wenn ich die Preise sehe.


----------



## Santanos (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Kann ich toppen... brauchte ein paar von diesen Filzaufklebern für unter den Stuhl und kam mit nem Bild und nem Teppich nach Hause.


----------



## Zaucher (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*



Santanos schrieb:


> Kann ich toppen... brauchte ein paar von diesen Filzaufklebern für unter den Stuhl und kam mit nem Bild und nem Teppich nach Hause.



 

Sry für OT Acid..


----------



## Acid (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Heey 

naja das bisschen Zeug hat auch ~80Euro gekostet. Ich hätte auch mehr gekauft, aber ich muss sagen ich habe eigentlich alles eingepackt wo ich dachte ich könnte es brauchen 
Vor einem Airbrush set war ich gestanden, allerdings kostet es nur 99 euro somit dachte ich kann es nicht viel taugen. Airbrush habe ich nun aber schon einige Jahren im Kopf, ich glaub da kommt bald was 

Ne Kreissäge habe ich heute bekommen, hatte ich allerdings im Inet bestellt. Und ein Sägeblatt für Plexiglas und so... damit kann man wesentlich schneller und genauer schneiden finde ich.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Bin mit meiner Stichsäge durch das Plexiglas (EVONIK, 3 mm) gegangen. Musst nur sehr sehr schnell sein, sonst schmilzt es, aber wenn man vorher kurz an nem Endstück oder so übt, geht das wunderbar mit der Stichsäge.


----------



## Acid (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Moin,

habe ich ja alles schon durch  Der Schnitt mit der Stichsäge wird niemals so gerade wie mit einer Kreissäge mit Seitenanschlag. Zumal es mit der Kreissäge auch wesentlich schneller geht und nicht schmilzt.


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

kreissäge ist weit besser als sticksäge mann muss nur die kanten am schluss nocheinbisschen mit schleifpapier schön machen aber das ist bei der stichsäge auch so


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Gott ey, da gehen einem die Augen über  Wenn ich Zeit und Geld hätte, würd ich mich auch endlich mal dransetzen, aber du legst die Latte meterweit hoch


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Genau das ist das Problem Andi ist einfach ein Profi


----------



## Acid (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

@Bierseppi Vielen Dank für das Lob!! 
Genau so sehe ich das auch, kanten müssen dann eben noch geschliffen und poliert werden, was ja aber wie du schon sagst auch bei der stichsäge so ist.

@MalkavianChild Vielen Dank  Du bist der erste Moderator der etwas in meinen Tagebücher schreibt, freut mich! Das Geld ist meistens das Problem, man müsste einfach mal 10k euro haben um für einen Mod wirklich alles erdenkliche bestellen zu können was einem gefällt  Wobei einem da wohl wieder der Verstand einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, soviel Geld für einen Computer auszugeben 

Morgen sollte das Plexiglas kommen, ich hoffe es haut alles so hin wie ich es mir vorstelle. Wird wohl extrem schwierig den Schlauch in dem kleinen Raum ordentlich zu befestigen, aber irgendwie klappt es immer 

Wenn dieser Schritt erledigt werde ich mich vermutlich um das Window und die FP-Schacht verkleidung kümmern.


----------



## Acid (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

Soo ich habe heute noch eine Plexiglas Platte Angefertigt (Schwarz Crystal Ice von Evonik) welche den Splatz zwischen MB Schlitten und LW Käfig schließen soll. Hat mir so nicht gefallen.

Hier zuerst mal ein älteres Bild wie es ausgesehen hat bevor die Blende angebracht worden ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Seite vom LW Schacht habe ich auf die Platte einen 1cm breiten Streifen aus 2mm Plexiglas geklebt damit der Abstand zwischen Plexi und LW Käfig stimmt, LW Käfig ist etwas weiter nach innen verschoben. (Ist leider total dreckig ich hatte nach dem Schleifen nur 1x drübergewischt wonach es nun auch aussieht )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befestigt habe ich es mal mit einer ganz neuen Methode, ich wolle es einerseit jederzeit demontieren können andererseits aber auch ordentlich fest angebracht haben. Somit habe ich einfach von den Alphacool Klettmatten genommen Weilche beidseitig verklebbar sind und diese auf die Kante welche an die MB Tray schiene stößt geklebt und auf den angebrachten Plexiglas Streifen. Somit ist es jetzt mit der MB Tray schiene und dem LW Käfig verklebt bzw. mit Klett befestigt. Gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut, ich bin allerdings von diesen Matten schon lange begeistert der Kleber hält wie der Teufel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr könnt es euch einigermaßen vorstellen wie ich es gemacht habe, heute gabs leider mal weniger Bilder 

EDIT: Wie ich es hasse wenn jemand mein TB mit einem Stern votet und nichtmal den Mut hat sich zu äußern!! Ich finde die Bewertungsfunktion gehört einfach abgeschafft.


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Sieht gut aus, aber fehlt dir jetzt nicht die Möglichkeit Kabel zu verlegen oder ziehst du die wo anders durch!?


----------



## _*Andi*_ (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

sieht echt Gut aus


----------



## arjan400016 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.05.2011 Update: Custom Front Plate von Martma!!! Neue Bilder!*

EDIT: Wie ich es hasse wenn jemand mein TB mit einem Stern votet und nichtmal den Mut hat sich zu äußern!! Ich finde die Bewertungsfunktion gehört einfach abgeschafft.[/QUOTE]

Habe dann gleich mal 5 Sterne vergeben, und dass nur weil 6 irgendwie nicht möglich ist (verdienen wurde dein Tagebuch aber mit Sicherheit 6 Sterne)


----------



## DuG (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

hi


das sieht alles einfach mega aus und deine ideen sind einfach genial

und der monsta is einfach nur endgeil ich hab leider nur nen thermalfins x3

mfg dug


----------



## ediracer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

auch wenn ich bisher eher weniger geschrieben habe und mehr stiller Mitleser war, ziehe ich gleich mal mit:

5 Sterne auch von mir für die hervorragende Arbeit, Acid


----------



## Acid (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

@arjan Vielen Dank dafür!!!

@DuG Danke! Echt gibt es die Themalfins mittlerweile zu kaufen?

@Andy Danke!

@Dukex Kabel bekomme ich schon verlegt, sind auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel. Eigentlich nur noch PCIE und 4/8Pin MB

@ediracer auch dir vieeeelen Dank!!


----------



## Zaucher (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Die Sterne sagen überhaupt nichts von der Qualität eines Tagebuches aus .  Nach sowas wird, und sollte man sich nie messen. Genauso wie manche hier "Hitsgeil" sind und meinen je mehr klicks man hat, desto besser ist man und sein TB. Leider leidet da die Qualität und die Übersicht eines Tagebuches schwer darunter, wesshalb ich so manche gar nicht mehr anschaue. Ich spreche in der Allgemeinheit, nicht das sich jetzt welche angegriffen fühlen.
Sry für OT, aber das passte hier ganz gut.

Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg, eines der besten Temjin 11 zu werden. Weiter so


----------



## Acid (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht Zaucher, allerdings nervt es mich wenn jemand schlecht bewertet und kein Kommentar dazu abgibt. Sieht man ja auch z.b. bei dir Du hast mit die meisten Hits und Beiträge in deinem TB allerdings ``nur`` 4Sterne. Deshalb bin ich auch absolut dafür die Bewertungsfunktion komplett abzuschalten oder nicht mehr Anonym.


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Wieder mal ein schönes Update von dir... jetzt musst du nur noch dein neues Werkzeug einsetzen und uns die Ergebnisse präsentieren 

Wegen der Bewertungen:
Ich finde, wenn man schon negativ bewertet, sollte man wenigstens einen Kommentar dazu abgeben. Wenn man es nicht offen im TB machen muss, gehts ja auch per PN an den Autor. Nur gar nichts finde ich schade, weil der TB-Autor so (auch wenn es nicht Ziel sein sollte es allen Recht zu machen) an seiner Einstellung/Arbeit/was auch immer arbeiten könnte.
Oder die Bewertungsfunktion so machen wie im Marktplatz; da kann man auch keine Bewertungen abgeben ohne Link/Kommentar 

Hauptsache hier gehts so weiter wie bisher


----------



## DuG (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

ne ich bekomm den von bundymania


----------



## fornax7.10 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Ich finde da war jemand neidisch!

Ich habe dir direkt als ich die Verkabelung gesehen hab, 5* reingehauen

Weiter so!

MfG


----------



## Acid (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

@DuG Achsoo das war aktuell auch die einzigste Person die ich kenne welche einen besitzt  Sagst ihm schöne Grüße von mir.

@Fornax Vielen Lieben Dank!!

@rudeboy bin genau deiner Meinung 

Edit: Ach übrigens wolle ich gerade mal den Kreisbohrer ausprobieren, danach habe ich an der Hand an 3Stellen geblutet  Aber wird schon werden....


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

was ist ein thermalfins um mal zu fragen und google spukt da auch nichts aus


----------



## Acid (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Die Admiral Serie von the feser company wird jetzt unter dem namen thermalfins in den handel kommen. Eben nur mit anderen Logos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabitt81 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

iss ja heiß das Teil ist der schon bestellbar? Sorry für OT. Sau gute Arbeit die du hier ablieferst, bin eher so der stille Mitleser


----------



## Hatschi (22. Mai 2011)

Alles zu Thermalfins findet man hier
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f137/thermalfins-x-radiatoren-790262.html

Zu dem Bewertungsproblem so Leute sind für mich Heuchler, da sie nicht zu ihrer Meinung stehen.

Aber dein Case ist mitunter eins der best ausgearbeiteten überhaupt.

Ich wünsch dir noch weiter gutes gelingen.


----------



## Acid (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Plexiglas ist angekommen, Kreissäge Heiß gelaufen, Kleber trocknet 

Ich habe nun die 1 Platte zurecht geschnitten + Befestigungen. Nun muss ich 4 Halterungen anbringen und jeweils immer den Acryfix trocknen lassen . Mal gespannt wie weit ich kommen, gibt heute auf jedenfall ein Update.


----------



## Acid (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

versehentlicher doppelpost


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude 

Aber übertreib es nicht


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Update mit guten Bildern -> sehr gut 

Mal sehen was du uns (dir ) so schönes gebastelt hast.


----------



## Jens7385 (23. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, freue mich schon drauf. Ist immer wieder ein Genuss die Hardware und präzise Verarbeitung zu sehen.


----------



## Acid (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 22.05.2011 Update: Plexiglas Blende*

Vielen Dank!

AGB ist endlich eingebaut, Halterung ebenfalls. War eine extrem nervige angelegenheit mit den Schläuchen um sie anzuschließen, war fast überhaupt kein Platz.

Dann gehts mal los mit dem Bildern:

Erste Versuche ob alles passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Fertige Käfig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kommt er rein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Käfig + AGB eingebaut, war wirklich sehr schwierig ihn unten einzudrehen da sich der obere Anschluss drehen konnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finish 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Schlauch welcher unten aus dem AGB kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Verschlauchung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit fertig habe ich 2 Steifen Plexiglas zurechtgeschnitten um hinter die Frontplate zu kleben bzw. hinter die Stripes. Wie ihr auf dem Bild sehen könnt habe ich danach alles mit UHU Endfest 300 betupft (1H Arbeit oder so )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 Seite fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Seiten fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dir Streifen aufgeklebt, das muss nun leider bis morgen Trocknen, danach gibts Final Bilder von der Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ediracer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

wie gewohnt, sau geile und passgenaue Arbeit von dir. TOP


----------



## Bufu Oo (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Schaut echt lecker aus bisher...bin ma gespannt wie es morgen in der Finalfassung aussieht 
Den Kleber auftragen war bestimmt echt nich ohne, da war die Hand sicher teilweise etwas zittrig durch die Anstrengung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Na da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

-Hammer Geil-
So muss das aussehen -Respekt-


----------



## Jens7385 (23. Mai 2011)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen!


----------



## DuG (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*


----------



## fornax7.10 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Echt Schön!

Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!

Guten Abend


----------



## Acid (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front!*

Vieeeeeeeeeeeeelen Dank  Dann machen wir doch direkt weiter, Kleber ist schneller Getrocknet als ich dachte......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

wow sieht genial aus


----------



## Legolasvegas (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

*sabber* boah wie geil ist das den...  Da käm ich garnicht mehr zu zocken, weil ich nur auf die Front starren würde!!!


----------



## L.B. (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Besser hättest du den AGB wirklich nicht in Szene setzen können.  Hält das Acrylglas denn gut auf der gebogenen Frontplatte?


----------



## reisball (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Jopp haste dir was Feines ausgedacht um den AGB in Szene zu setzen.


----------



## neuer101 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Das sieht echt genial aus, super Arbeit! Da kann man sich garnicht genug dran sattsehen...


----------



## Bufu Oo (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Sieht echt Klasse aus
Wenn jetzt noch ein Bild mit Beleuchtung kommt muss ich erstma das T-Shirt wechseln vor lauter gesabber


----------



## SaKuL (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Die Umsetzung in ihrer Qualität und Souveränität ist wirklich erste Sahne. Gefallen tut es mir auf Grund der starken Kontraste von AGB zu Ausschnitt und Ausschnitt zu Case leider nicht, aber das sollte ja nicht ausschlaggebend für dich sein.
Das wichtige aus meiner Sicht ist die Art der Arbeit, mehr nicht

MfG SaKuL


----------



## euihyun2210 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

die Lobe wiederhole ich mal nicht, sonst wird es ja zu eintönig 
noch schicker wäre es, wenn der Knick vom TJ11 in der Mitte weitergeführt worden wäre


----------



## fornax7.10 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Es ist vollbracht ... zumindest die Front

MfG


----------



## DuG (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

will auch ham


----------



## Bierseppi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

andi das ist ein traum ich hab nicht gedacht (anfangs ) dass das so geil aussieht aber du hast mich vom gegenteil überzeugt  wirklich   man o man das Gehäuse möchte ich mir auch leisten können


----------



## crashy1984 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

so nun habe ich mich auch endlich mal registriert... habe schon seit Wochen deine anderen Themen auf dem iPhone verfolgt... du hast echt einiges drauf, meinen größten Respekt...
schade nur das das CaseCon erstmal "verschoeben" wurde, das hat mich doch sehr gefesselt... das war aber auch ein wuchtiges Projekt... weiter so ich bin heiß auf mehr!

ABO [X]


----------



## Bierseppi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

wäre echt cool wenn du bei dem anderem weitermachen würdest


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Das sieht so was von Hammergut aus... 

Los, los, draußen ist es dunkel. Ich will das Teil beleuchtet sehen. 

LG


----------



## Acid (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*



L.B. schrieb:


> Besser hättest du den AGB wirklich nicht in Szene setzen können.  Hält das Acrylglas denn gut auf der gebogenen Frontplatte?


 
Danke, ich habe das Plexiglas ebenfalls gebogen andernfalls würde es nicht halten.



reisball schrieb:


> Jopp haste dir was Feines ausgedacht um den AGB in Szene zu setzen.


 
Danke!



neuer101 schrieb:


> Das sieht echt genial aus, super Arbeit! Da kann man sich garnicht genug dran sattsehen...


 
Vielen Dank!



Bufu Oo schrieb:


> Sieht echt Klasse aus
> Wenn jetzt noch ein Bild mit Beleuchtung kommt muss ich erstma das T-Shirt wechseln vor lauter gesabber


 
Danke! Ich habe es selbst noch nicht mit Beleuchtung gesehen, freue mich ebenfalls drauf 



SaKuL schrieb:


> Die Umsetzung in ihrer Qualität und Souveränität ist wirklich erste Sahne. Gefallen tut es mir auf Grund der starken Kontraste von AGB zu Ausschnitt und Ausschnitt zu Case leider nicht, aber das sollte ja nicht ausschlaggebend für dich sein.
> Das wichtige aus meiner Sicht ist die Art der Arbeit, mehr nicht
> 
> MfG SaKuL


 
Danke für die ehrliche Meinung!



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> die Lobe wiederhole ich mal nicht, sonst wird es ja zu eintönig
> noch schicker wäre es, wenn der Knick vom TJ11 in der Mitte weitergeführt worden wäre


 
Danke! Der Knick wurde weitergeführt in der Front Plate jeweils ca 3cm oben und unten, zur mitte hin wirds wieder Flach. Wäre mit der Fräsung anderfalls leider nicht realisierbar.



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht ... zumindest die Front
> 
> MfG



Danke  Noch einige kleine optimierungen dann ist die Front wirklich Final!



DuG schrieb:


> will auch ham


 
 Danke



Bierseppi schrieb:


> andi das ist ein traum ich hab nicht gedacht (anfangs ) dass das so geil aussieht aber du hast mich vom gegenteil überzeugt  wirklich   man o man das Gehäuse möchte ich mir auch leisten können


 
Vielen Dank, ich bin auch erstaunt das er mir so gut gefällt hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.



crashy1984 schrieb:


> so nun habe ich mich auch endlich mal registriert... habe schon seit Wochen deine anderen Themen auf dem iPhone verfolgt... du hast echt einiges drauf, meinen größten Respekt...
> schade nur das das CaseCon erstmal "verschoeben" wurde, das hat mich doch sehr gefesselt... das war aber auch ein wuchtiges Projekt... weiter so ich bin heiß auf mehr!
> 
> ABO [X]


 
Vielen Dank! Da freue ich mich natürlich sehr drüber.



Bierseppi schrieb:


> wäre echt cool wenn du bei dem anderem weitermachen würdest



Auch das wird irgendwann weitergehen 

@Schauberobi Vielen Dank!! Nun liege ich leider schon im Nest xD Morgen sollte es klappen.


----------



## SVR (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*



Legolasvegas schrieb:


> *sabber* boah wie geil ist das den...  Da  käm ich garnicht mehr zu zocken, weil ich nur auf die Front starren  würde!!!



Sowas sollte man dem Museum stiften, damit sich auch die Nachwelt dran ergötzen kann.


----------



## D4K1NE (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

MEINS!!
Ich an deiner Stelle würde ich mich, nachdem der Mod fertig ist, verstecken und nie wieder melden - nicht das noch einer auf die Idee kommt das Case zu stehlen

Echt super Arbeit, da merkt man einfach das hier Qualität im Vordergrund steht und du weißt was du tust


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

naja im nachhinein fände ich rauchgraues plexi besser , aber alles im allen sieht esw schon sher gut aus und im dunklen ist die variante schöner


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

"ich verneige mein Haupt vor Dir" Das ist echt der Wahnsinn geworden.


----------



## Timmynator (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Ooohh, die Front ist echt lecker geworden. Aber ich muss mich dem Opi anschließen: Ick will Bilda ausse Nacht sehn!


----------



## Bierseppi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas H²O in dem FrozenQ


----------



## Acid (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Vieeeelen DANK!!

@SVR Dankeschön  Wenn du ein Museum kennst welches interesse hat melde dich!! 

@zllukSkullz Ich werde einen GPRS Empfänger einbauen damit ich es überall verfolgen kann 

@Der kleine Jayson Mir aber nicht!  Ich habe bereits rauchgraues Plexi in verwendung und der AGB würde darin einfach untergehen, das passt schon so wie es aktuell ist, man soll ihn ja auch Tagsüber sehen können. Und in rauchgrauem würden die Farben einfach nur dunkel aussehen.

@Equilibrium DANKE!! 

@Timmynator werden heute kommen!

@Bierseppi das wird wohl noch etwas dauern 



So @all ich habe heute noch etwas weitergearbeitet und noch einige Kleinigkeiten behoben. Front passt nun und ist Final. Desweiteren habe ich der kleine Lüfterhub welchen ich gebaut habe mit schwarzer Folie überzogen und auch die Hinterseite von der Plexiglas blende welche zwischen MB Tray Halterung und LW Käfig sitzt. Gefällt mir so sehr gut. 

Ich werde nachher Bilder von machen mit Beleuchtung, AGB ist nun auch mit Strom versorgt.


----------



## Shadow80 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Wow, ist echt beeindruckend. Bin mal gespannt wann wir den FrozenQ mal in echter Aktion sehen können.
Weiter so


----------



## D4K1NE (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*



> @zllukSkullz Ich werde einen GPRS Empfänger einbauen damit ich es überall verfolgen kann



Hehe, zufällig vertickert meine Firma Telematiksysteme die genau so was können (mit Bewegungsmelder, GPS, GSM, GPRS, Alarmmeldungen per Mail / SMS / PopUp, Festzeitortung, etc.). Sogar die Temperaturen könntest du überwachen...

Das alles wird dir dann in nem onlineportal schön visualisiert

Sorry für den OT

B2T:
Beleuchtest du die dünnen Inlays jetzt noch, oder nicht?


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

Da hast du aber mal den AGB richtig gut in Szene gesetzt !

Wie hast du denn das Acrylglas gebogen? Hast du das erwärmt?


----------



## Bierseppi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

wann entscheidest du dich wegen der hw ??f


----------



## Acid (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 23.05.2011 Big Update 2! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!!*

@Shadow Vielen Dank!

@zllukSkullz Was ein Zufall  Inlays werden nicht Beleuchtet.

@Own3r Danke, ja habe es mit dem Dremel versatip erwärmt und gebogen.

@Bierseppi Ja das mit der HW werde ich demnächst entscheiden müssen. Ich werde wohl Bulldozer verbauen sofern er die erwartungen erfüllt.

Und hier gehts auch schon weiter mit der Beleuchtung und dem Kabelmanagment:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bufu Oo (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Lecker lecker...da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt, kommt echt gut


----------



## steinschock (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

 

Einfach Geil


----------



## crankrider (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

viel besser als wie ich es erwartet habe  einfach nur genial,
dafehlen mir echt schon fast die Worte, besonders auch die Beleuchtung,
schön dezent, aber dennoch schön hell, einfach nur TOP, da hast Du ja wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet und alles hat sich gelohnt 

Würde an Deiner Stelle auch auf den BD warten, er wird die Erwartungen locker erfüllen und zu dem Preis wie die Modelle zu haben werden sein,
werden das schon TOP-Prozzis, ich sage es nicht nur weil ich ein AMD Fan-Boy bin 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Sickpuppy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

H-A-M-M-E-R


----------



## Bierseppi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

also ich denke das Die Bulldozer nicht wirklich hinten nach sind und die Quali kann nicht so schlecht sein wenn sie mit intel zusammen sozusagen markführer für prozzis sind


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Ob Intel oder AMD... is doch völlig Nebensache.
Hauptsache es geht weiter mit lecker Updates 

Weiter, weiter, weiter...
Je mehr du zeigst, desto mehr will ich das nächste Update haben


----------



## Bierseppi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

das denke ich auch


----------



## ediracer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Ein herrlich in Szene gesetzter FrozenQ mit perfekt ausbalancierter (Helligkeit + Dezenz) Beleuchtung


----------



## DuG (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

wow und ich mag eig kein blau aber das schaut einfach nur edel aus


----------



## B3RG1 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*



DuG schrieb:


> wow und ich mag eig kein blau aber das schaut einfach nur edel aus


 sieht man an deinem ava 
aber kann mich nur anschließen: der agb wird da perfekt zur schau gestellt und sieht einfach mega edel aus, was ja zum case passt


----------



## D4K1NE (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Na wenn das mal nicht lecker aussieht
Wo wohnst du denn

Allerdings würde ich sowas rot / orange machen, blau wirk ein bisschen kühl (auch wenn´s zum FrozenQ opasst) und irgendwie hat das jeder - sogar OEM-Rechner etc... Is aber nur meine Meinung bzw. würde ich es so machen. Ansonsten wie gesagt sieht es spitze aus und wurde scheinbar herrvoragend verabeitet


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

    Einfach nur geil Acid, die Front ist der Burner schlechthin, richtig geil, was du da geschaffen hast.


----------



## SirToctor (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Acid, ich werd nicht mehr. Hab (auf Arbeit) grade das TB entdeckt (oke - es war heut morgen) und bis eben durchgelesen  sooo sooo geil!
ehrlich! haut mich aus den Socken. Ich fand den FrozenQ wie auch das TJ11 potthässlich eigentlich - jetzt finde ich es göttlich  Wahnsinn was du daraus gemacht hast! Ganz ehrlich. 

Ich bleib natürlich am Ball, bitte mach so perfekt weiter!


----------



## Timmynator (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> blau wirk ein bisschen kühl (auch wenn´s zum FrozenQ opasst) und irgendwie hat das jeder - sogar OEM-Rechner etc...



Deine persönliche Meinung sei dir gegönnt und auch die Tatsache, dass Blau-Schwarz mittlerweile (fast) die de facto Standardfarbe bei Gehäusen geworden ist. Aber der Vergleich hinkt.
Das ist als würde man die rote Farbwahl an einem Ferrari (stellvertretend für High-End, Premium...) kritisieren, weil Lada ebenfalls rot anbietet...


----------



## Shadow80 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Verneige mich voller Demut, Acid das ist einfach Klasse. Echt super geworden. Weiter weiter mehr mehr


----------



## redBull87 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Das schaut so MEEEGA aus *neidischschau*, bin schon auf die nächsten Update Bilder gespannt


----------



## Acid (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*



steinschock schrieb:


> Einfach Geil


 
Vielen Dank!!!



crankrider schrieb:


> viel besser als wie ich es erwartet habe  einfach nur genial,
> dafehlen mir echt schon fast die Worte, besonders auch die Beleuchtung,
> schön dezent, aber dennoch schön hell, einfach nur TOP, da hast Du ja wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet und alles hat sich gelohnt
> 
> ...



Dankeschön  Ich muss mir nur Überlegen welches Board ich nehme das Crosshair V ist ja mal wieder rot schwarz was garnicht pass. Naja vielleicht mal MSI oder Gigabyte.



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> H-A-M-M-E-R



Danke Airbrush Künstler 



Bierseppi schrieb:


> also ich denke das Die Bulldozer nicht wirklich hinten nach sind und die Quali kann nicht so schlecht sein wenn sie mit intel zusammen sozusagen markführer für prozzis sind


 
Klar habe aktuell auch AMD und bin Zufrieden damit.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Ob Intel oder AMD... is doch völlig Nebensache.
> Hauptsache es geht weiter mit lecker Updates
> 
> Weiter, weiter, weiter...
> Je mehr du zeigst, desto mehr will ich das nächste Update haben


 
So soll es sein 



Bierseppi schrieb:


> das denke ich auch







ediracer schrieb:


> Ein herrlich in Szene gesetzter FrozenQ mit perfekt ausbalancierter (Helligkeit + Dezenz) Beleuchtung



Vielen Dank!



DuG schrieb:


> wow und ich mag eig kein blau aber das schaut einfach nur edel aus



Dankeschön!



B3RG1 schrieb:


> sieht man an deinem ava
> aber kann mich nur anschließen: der agb wird da perfekt zur schau gestellt und sieht einfach mega edel aus, was ja zum case passt



Danke Dir!!



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal nicht lecker aussieht
> Wo wohnst du denn
> 
> Allerdings würde ich sowas rot / orange machen, blau wirk ein bisschen kühl (auch wenn´s zum FrozenQ opasst) und irgendwie hat das jeder - sogar OEM-Rechner etc... Is aber nur meine Meinung bzw. würde ich es so machen. Ansonsten wie gesagt sieht es spitze aus und wurde scheinbar herrvoragend verabeitet


 
Danke! Es soll ja Kühl wirken  Wakü muss Kalt sein.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil Acid, die Front ist der Burner schlechthin, richtig geil, was du da geschaffen hast.



Vielen Dank Tobi!!



SirToctor schrieb:


> Acid, ich werd nicht mehr. Hab (auf Arbeit) grade das TB entdeckt (oke - es war heut morgen) und bis eben durchgelesen  sooo sooo geil!
> ehrlich! haut mich aus den Socken. Ich fand den FrozenQ wie auch das TJ11 potthässlich eigentlich - jetzt finde ich es göttlich  Wahnsinn was du daraus gemacht hast! Ganz ehrlich.
> 
> Ich bleib natürlich am Ball, bitte mach so perfekt weiter!



Sowas freut mich natürlich immer am meißten! Vielen Dank dafür!



Timmynator schrieb:


> Deine persönliche Meinung sei dir gegönnt und auch die Tatsache, dass Blau-Schwarz mittlerweile (fast) die de facto Standardfarbe bei Gehäusen geworden ist. Aber der Vergleich hinkt.
> Das ist als würde man die rote Farbwahl an einem Ferrari (stellvertretend für High-End, Premium...) kritisieren, weil Lada ebenfalls rot anbietet...



Da hast du kein Unrecht 



Shadow80 schrieb:


> Verneige mich voller Demut, Acid das ist einfach Klasse. Echt super geworden. Weiter weiter mehr mehr



Vielen Dank!!! 



redBull87 schrieb:


> Das schaut so MEEEGA aus *neidischschau*, bin schon auf die nächsten Update Bilder gespannt



Dankeschön!!


Nochmals an alle Vielen Vielen DANK!! Ich freue mich wirklich total wenn mein Projekt so gut ankommt! Heute hatte ich leider garkeine Zeit irgendwas zu machen. Ich weiss auch noch garnicht wo ich weitermachen werde  Ich hoffe die AE5 ist bald Lieferbar.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Einfach nur krass! Das kann man schon als Kunst bezeichnen


----------



## King_Sony (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Hi,
wie versorgst du eig. derzeit die Leuchten mit Strom? Ohne MB startet doch das NT nicht, oder?

LG Sony


----------



## Bufu Oo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

In dem er einfach an dem ATX-Stecker eine Brücke setzt und das NT anspringt


----------



## Acid (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

@DefensoOOor Vielen Dank 

@King Sony wie Bufu Oo schon sagte gibt es dafür speziell überbrückungsstecker: z.b. hier. Kannst aber auch einfach ein kleines Kabel nehmen und in die beiden Kontakte stecken.


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Sieht super aus 

Und wegen dem MB das Gigabyte 990FX-UD7 sieht meiner Meinung nach super aus  wird wohl auch mein nächstes Board 

MfG


----------



## ediracer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

@King_Sony



> Kannst aber auch einfach ein kleines Kabel nehmen und in die beiden Kontakte stecken.


genau, und zwar musst du das Grüne mit einem Schwarzen verbinden (da kann man sich auch die 5€ inkl Versand sparen )


----------



## King_Sony (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Ok,
danke euch


----------



## crankrider (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

ja finde das Crosshair V zwar TOP, werde wohl aber auch wegen der Optik nicht dazu greifen,
hier ist schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf ein paar AM3+ Boards + die Preise für BD & Lianos:

[Update 5] Erste 9er Chipsatz Motherboards gelistet

[Update 2] Preise für Llano und Bulldozer durchgesickert?

sorry fürs OT, aber wollte Dir mal zeigen, das das GB-Board wie Lolm@n schon sagte recht schick ist und einiges auf dem Kasten haben sollte,
MSI sieht mom. noch ein bißchen mager aus, meiner Meinung nach, leider 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Ist ja eigentlich nicht OT geht ja um die Hardware 

Ich kenne bereits die Boards und auch die Preise. Das GB gefällt mir auch echt gut, darauf Fullcover Wakühler dann wäre es schon sehr nett. Mal abwarten ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr all zu lange bis sie erscheinen.


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Die GB sind auf ihrer Homepage geliestet:
klick!

Das UD5 reicht wahrscheinlich für die meisten 

Edit: Japp ein Fullcover auf dem UD5/7 wäre schon sexy 

MfG


----------



## Acid (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Cool dann dauert es ja vielleicht garnicht mehr soooo lange  Sind eigentlich schon Preise zu den Board bekannt? Bulldozer soll sich angeblich ja verschieben


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Nee hab vorhin auch gerade diverse Suchmachienen und Shops durchsucht aber nichts 
Zur not tuts auch ein X2 550BE bis der Bulli draussen ist, ich will es xD

Einziger Nachteil ist das es zu 90% kein UEFI haben wird sondern wieder ein Hybrid wie beim P67/Z68 

MfG


----------



## Acid (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Dann fällt es höchstwarscheinlich schon wieder weg, möchte schon gerne UEFI haben.


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Es ist nur eine Vermutung aber das Tool "GIGABYTE 3TB+ Unlock Utility
Enables 32bit Systems without Hybrid EFI Technology to Utilize Unallocated Space on New 3TB+ HDDs" unter "Learn more" aufgeführt wird. 
Denn UEFI unterstützt standart mässig 3TB+

MFG


----------



## affli (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

was soll da noch gesagt werden.. ich ich finds auch nur.. 



obwohl.. WO IST DAS ORANGE ?


----------



## Chillex (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Kaum gucke ich mal paar Tage nicht rein, übertreibst du mal wieder maßlos !!
Ist immo wirklich mein Lieblings TB und freue mich über jedes Update.
Aber eine Sache stört mich an deinem Mod...

Er gehört nicht mir


----------



## Acid (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.05.2011 Big Update! FrozenQ 400mm in der Front! FINAL!!! + Beleuchtung Pics Online! S.70*

Vielen Dank euch beiden!!!

um euch die Wartezeit auf das nächste Update etwas zu verkürzen habe ich noch eine kleine Bilderserie gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fornax7.10 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Damit fällt das warten aber nicht unbedingt leichter! ich würde sagen erher noch schwerer!


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Sieht einfach umwerfend aus.

Doch etwas habe ich vielleicht doch gefunden: Das Top mit dem "Gitter" sieht manchmal etwas komisch aus, weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.


----------



## B3RG1 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Sieht einfach umwerfend aus.
> 
> Doch etwas habe ich vielleicht doch gefunden: Das Top mit dem "Gitter" sieht manchmal etwas komisch aus, weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.


 meinst vllt, dass es in der mitte "eingedrückt" ist? is mir nämlich auch aufgefallen. entweder sieht`s nur so aus oder es is einfach so und gehört zum "style" des temjin.
ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen, sieht wahnsinn aus, alles schön sauber und bündig. TOP und weiter so


----------



## Semme (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

So AciD ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Verfolg das hier schon von Anfang an und muss sagen, dass Case gefällt mir echt gut.  Allerdings finde ich, dass du handwerklich mehr machen solltest, damit man das auch Mod nennen darf


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Sieht echt gut aus ;D nur die Schläuche die vom Filter raus gehen gefallen mir nicht das wirkt so unclean


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*



Semme schrieb:


> So AciD ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Verfolg das hier schon von Anfang an und muss sagen, dass Case gefällt mir echt gut.  Allerdings finde ich, dass du handwerklich mehr machen solltest, damit man das auch Mod nennen darf


 
Sorry Acid aber du muss ich ihm zum Teil recht geben seit dem Genialen FT02 Mod wo du sehr viel selber gemacht hast finde ich auch geht die Handwerkliche Arbeit die du voll drauf hast schon einwenig runter.

Aber nichts desto trotz Top Arbeit 

MfG


----------



## Acid (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Damit fällt das warten aber nicht unbedingt leichter! ich würde sagen erher noch schwerer!



Vielen Dank 



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Sieht einfach umwerfend aus.
> 
> Doch etwas habe ich vielleicht doch gefunden: Das Top mit dem "Gitter" sieht manchmal etwas komisch aus, weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.



Danke, also verbogen ist es zumindest mal nicht. Ich werde das nächste mal ein Bild machen wo man es ordentlich sehen kann.



B3RG1 schrieb:


> meinst vllt, dass es in der mitte "eingedrückt" ist? is mir nämlich auch aufgefallen. entweder sieht`s nur so aus oder es is einfach so und gehört zum "style" des temjin.
> ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen, sieht wahnsinn aus, alles schön sauber und bündig. TOP und weiter so



Danke! Also wie gesagt ich habe bisher nichts ungewöhnliches am Decker festgestellt. Werds mir aber nochmal anschauen, kann aber auch am Bild liegen.



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus ;D nur die Schläuche die vom Filter raus gehen gefallen mir nicht das wirkt so unclean



Thx naja ohne Schläuche würde es auch keinen Filter geben 




Semme schrieb:


> So AciD ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Verfolg  das hier schon von Anfang an und muss sagen, dass Case gefällt mir echt  gut.  Allerdings finde ich, dass du handwerklich mehr machen solltest,  damit man das auch Mod nennen darf





Lolm@n schrieb:


> Sorry Acid aber du muss ich ihm zum Teil recht geben seit dem Genialen FT02 Mod wo du sehr viel selber gemacht hast finde ich auch geht die Handwerkliche Arbeit die du voll drauf hast schon einwenig runter.
> 
> Aber nichts desto trotz Top Arbeit
> 
> MfG



Also beim FT02 habe ich gerade Handwerklich wesentlich weniger gemacht. Beim TJ11 ist eigentlich schon ziemlich viel gemacht worden, was man auf den 1 Blick garnicht sieht. Z.b. der Radi Ausschnitt, Selbstgebaute NT Halterung, Selbstgebauter Lüfterhub, MB-Schlitten Befestigung, Radi Beleuchtung, Multicolor Beleuchtung.... Man muss sich das TJ11 immer im Ursprungszustand ansehen. Zumal die Front mit dem AGB das schwierigste war was ich bisher gemacht hatte. Vorallem wegen den geringen Platzverhältnissen. 

Es wird aber auch noch einiges kommen wie z.b. die LW Schacht verkleidung und das Window.

*Ich nehme gerne Kritik an, allerdings finde ich sie in diesem Fall definitiv nicht Gerechtfertigt! *Und das schreibe ich heute zum 1. in meinen ganzen Tagebüchern


----------



## Bierseppi (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

also der Filter ist wichtig und ist auch super  ich hab ihn auch wenn er mal ausgeschaltet ist ist es einfach den filter zu reinigen einfach die 2 hähne zumachen und filter raus


----------



## ediracer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

ich bin einfach nur überwältigt 
weiter so, Acid


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Wie wärs eig. mit einer Abdeckung für den Filter hinten am Case?

MFG


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Hey Acid !
Sau gute Fotos, die du da gemacht hast


----------



## mf_Jade (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Sieht klasse aus, nur sind zuwenig Kirschen auf den Bildern  Da bin ich mal aufs nächste Update gespannt.


----------



## affli (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Also die Kritik betreffend zu wenig Handwerkskunst finde ich jetzt auch ganz und gar nicht passend. 
Ist ja wohl klar das man bei einem solchen Gehäuse nicht als erstes die Flex ansetzt..! 

Die Bilder sind sehr gut Gelungen, wie auch der Mod bis jetzt.


----------



## Zaucher (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*



Semme schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich, dass du handwerklich mehr machen solltest, damit man das auch Mod nennen darf



Achja...und du bewachst hier alle Tagebücher, damit sich nicht jemand an dem Wort "Mod" vergreift, wenn es keiner ist. Muss man sich erst eine Genemigung bei dir holen?
Vll. solltest du nochmal ab Seite 1 lesen, dann wirst du deinen Kommentar sehr schnell ändern.


----------



## SVR (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Außerdem steht das "mod" doch für Modifikation.. Er könnte es Mod nennen, selbst wenn er nur nen Lüfter runter schraubt. 
Es ist zwar ein krasses Beispiel, macht aber den Standpunkt klar.


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Vielen Dank leute!

Der Liefertermin von der Aquaero Blende wurde auf den 10. gesetzt...... Somit muss ich mich wohl noch einige Tage gedulden. Naja vielleicht überlege ich mir mal einige Varianten fürs Window. Falls ihr vorschläge habt, nur her damit


----------



## SVR (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Du könntest zum Beispiel ganz provokativ "Casemod" eingravieren. 

Oder eben Acids Eleven, Custommod, Zuckerstück.. Whatever.


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.05.2011 Kleines Shooting vom Zwischenstand!!*

Eine Gravur bzw. Laserung habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings muss erstmal die Form bestimmt werden. Ich habe mal einige Skizzen angefertigt:

Window wird natürlich Inlaygefräst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Andere Vorschläge natürlich erwünscht!!!!!*


----------



## fornax7.10 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

[X] Variante2.jpg! Ich finde 2 Windows irgendwie am Besten!


----------



## sinthor4s (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Mir persönlich gefallen alle nicht so richtig. Kannst du nicht vielleicht den Stil der kleinen Lufteinlässe unten nach oben weiterführen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

So was? Finde dein Case braucht ein spezielles Window, das nicht jeder hat!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja sieht so nicht toll aus.. 

oder wie unten die kleinen Vierrecke weiterführen, sähe Genial aus 

edit...


oder so??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

was hälst Du von dieser Form? Bei Dir muss sie halt liegent sein.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...welve-hundred-1594-picture336328-dsc00925.jpg


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Hey,

ich muss zugeben das mir meine ersten Varianten auch nicht wirklich gefallen 

Ich habe hier nochmal ein neues gemacht was mir eigentlich schon ziemlich gut gefällt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

@Darkfleet und Equi ich finde eure Vorschläge gut allerdings nicht realisierbar hier mal meine Vorlage:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr sieht sind die möglichkeiten durch das schon vorhandene Window + die beiden Löcher unten sehr begrenzt. Ein Alternativ Seitenpanel gibt es leider nicht welches komplett verschlossen ist.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

wie wäre es, wenn Du die vorhandenen Löcher mit Alu zuschweißt und komplet neu Fräsen lässt? Abschleifen und gut ist.
Dann lässt sich jede Form realisieren.


----------



## Bufu Oo (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Die Frage mit dem Verschließen stellt sich eh noch auf der anderen Seite wo kein Window rein soll.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

stimmt, denn da sind die schmalen Schlitze auch vorhanden


----------



## Bierseppi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

also die letzte möglichkeit ist die beste eindeutig


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Mhh ich kenne mich mit Schweißen nicht sonderlich gut aus, denkst du/ihr es ist machbar die vorhandenen löcher zu zuschweißen? Also es soll danach eben nichts davon sichtbar sein. Das Aluminium müsste ja somit nochmal Eloxiert werden und bei der Eloxalschicht fällt jede kleinste Unregelmäßigkeit im Blech auf.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Das ist soweit richtig. Aber wenn du es penibel schleifst und das ist Schweinearbeit, dann wirst davon nichts sehen. Musst nur aufpassen, das sich das Blech nicht zu sehr verzieht. Aber die Spannung nimmst beim Fräsen eh wieder raus.


----------



## Dukex2 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Gibt es denn die Seitenteile nicht auch ohne Fenster zu kaufen???


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Da müsste man direkt die Manufaktur an die Strippe bekommen und bescheid geben, das man das Teil ohne Window haben möchte. Bei Antec hats mal funktioniert. bzw. ich hatte mich damals an den Support gewendet und die haben alles in die Wege geleitet.


----------



## Bufu Oo (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Das Problem ist ja nich unbedingt das Window sonder die Öffnungen wo die Lüfter ursprünglich die Luft ansaugen sollten.
Ich würde Schlitze evtl beibehalten und iwie mit in das Konzept einarbeiten und vllt noch in Szene setzen


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

diese Öffnungen sollen ja auch beibehalten werden. Die Rede war vom eigentlichen Window nebst den schmalen Schlitzen in den Seiten.


----------



## mf_Jade (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Mir persönlich gefällt der letzte Vorschlag am Besten. So würd ichs machen.


----------



## Ciddy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

also ich find auch der letzte vorschlag kommt gut vom winkel für die schräge würd ich darauf achten mit den lufteinlässen unten parallel zu sein


----------



## Santanos (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Also vielleicht könnte man ja mal antesten ob nicht ne Sammelbestellung für Seitenteile ohne jegliche Öffnung zusammen bekommt.
Wenn mehrere die bestellen wollen hat man vielleicht ne Chance bei Silverstone.

Aber auf alle Fälle wird der Mod nun interessant.


----------



## Semme (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Mir gefällt der letzte Vorschlag mit Abstand am besten! Wenn du das dann noch sauber umsetzt, wird das bestimmt klasse


----------



## affli (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Schweissverbindungen mit Alu sollen gekonnt sein und ausserdem braucht es spezielle Schweissgeräte. 
Dann die ganze Arbeit und Kosten für was? Da lässt sich auch so was schönes neues Ausschneiden. 
Die bestehenden Öffnungen würde ich niemals schliessen, die sind nämlich echt gelungen.

Deine letzte Variante gefällt, seitwärts noch jeweils an die Flucht der best. Ausschnitte anpassen und Super wirds.


----------



## Santanos (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Das ist ja das Problem, sprich rechts ist die "Flucht" des 180er Lüfter-Auslasses zu nah am Rand. Wäre das nicht könnte man das Fenster in einer Flucht mit dem Gitter unten machen und alles ist gut. Oder aber man vergrößert das Gitterfenster unten... dann brauchts aber neue Gitter... window-technisch stört vor allem das rechte Lüfterloch.


----------



## affli (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Genau das hab ich heute auch festgestellt als ich kurz einen Versuch startete. 
Das ist natürlich sehr doof! Ich nehme alles zurück und sage nun:
Vielleicht müsste man das verschliessen eines kleinen rechtecks trotzdem ins Auge fassen. 

Hier mal ein Versuch von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn das nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, ein Versuch wars wert.


----------



## SirToctor (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

gefällt mir sehr gut, was affli gemacht hat


----------



## fornax7.10 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*



SirToctor schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut, was affli gemacht hat


 
mir auch, dafür sollte man ein Danke vergeben können!


----------



## Acid (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Guten Morgen 

erstmal Vielen Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge und Meinungen.

Dein Vorschlag Gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut!! Allerdings halt nur wie du schon sagst realisierbar wenn die Öffnungen verschlossen sind.Ich muss mich diesbezüglich mal erkundigen, an Silverstone habe ich mal geschrieben. Ich schreibe heute vielleicht mal noch einige Schweissfirmen an.


----------



## Santanos (1. Juni 2011)

Netter Vorschlag, affli. Aber woher die Querstreben nehmen. Die. Gehen ja durch das Originalfenster und müssten daher aufgeklebt oder per inlay rein gesetzt werden.

Hm.. vielleicht eher ohne Querstreben?


----------



## D4K1NE (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Hmmm... finde das mit den Querstreben recht geil. Falls das gechweißt wird, dann muss das aber ein absoluter Profi machen, sonst geht das richtig Böse in die Hose (ins Alu ). Wenn´s dumm läuft kannste das Seitenteil dann vergessen.

Aber vielleicht bekommst du ja ein geschlossenes Seitenteil oder du findest einen sehr guten Schweißer.

Allerdings stellt sich mir gerade die Frage warum denn überhaupt das Window anders werden muss?! Nur damit es gemoodet ist, oder gefällt es dir nicht Acid?

Ich finde das originale ganz in Ordnung

P.S. Lass dir mit dem Window lieber ein bisschen Zeit, so was will gut überlegt sein


----------



## Acid (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

@Santanos affli meinte das original window vorher verschließen lassen.

@skullz Klar lass ich mir da Zeit  Bulldozer wurde ja eh verschoben. Ich möchte es ändern weil es meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Gesamtkonzept passt, ich ein Inlay möchte, und man den Radiator durch das orig Window garnicht sehen würde. Zumal mir die 2 180er Lüfteröffnungen auch nicht gefallen und verschwinden müssen.

Auf der anderen Seite würde ich die 180er Lüfteröffnungen eventuell mit einem Inlay *Window* verschließen, hierzu würde ich wohl schwarzes Satiniertes Plexiglas nehmen oder sowas, damit es der original Oberfläche eben sehr ähnlich sieht. Oder ich werd eine andere Farbe nehmen und vielleicht auf dieser Seite dann eine Laserung machen lassen, mal schauen.


----------



## affli (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Hi Leute

Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus oder zumindest hoffe ich für Acid 
das Silverstone ein Seitenteil ohne Ausschnitte liefern kann.

Das mit dem zuschweissen wär höchstens eine gute Alternative wenn Lackiert werden würde. 
Hab mich da heute mal beim Metallbauer schlaugemacht. 

Zumindest er meinte Schweissen ok, aber nicht wenn die Seitenwand Eloxiert werden soll. 
Ich find das Risiko - Kosten - Aufwand einfach in dem Fall zu hoch sind / werden würde! 

Aber vielleicht gibts bessere Quellen die sagen kein Problem. 

Wie aber zllukSkullz bereits sagte, kommt Zeit kommt Rat.. !


----------



## Santanos (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Also wenn Acid es schafft für seinen TJ11 Seitenteile ohne Öffnungen von Silverstone zu bekommen fände ich das genial.
Wäre nämlich auch an einem TJ11 ohne Öffnungen interessiert.


----------



## Acid (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

@affli genau so hatte ich es ja vermutet. Ich muss mir das mal überlegen bei einer Pulverbeschichtung würde man es nachher natürlich nicht mehr erkennen können. 

@Satanos du hast also auch ein Tj11? Kein TB? Ich werde mein bestes geben, erhoffe mir allerdings nicht viel. Habe bisher nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht.


----------



## Santanos (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

Ich will irgendwann einen TJ11 holen und modden. 
Nur habe ich, was das Buged angeht Ärger mit dem Finanzamt. Seid über einem Jahr warte ich auf meine Kohle wobei mir das Gericht schon Recht gegeben hat. Aber mehr als verklagen und warten kann ich nicht. Echt frustrierend. Den Support hatte ich übrigens auch mal gefragt, ob es möglich ist. War eher patzig die Antwort. Aber vielleicht kennt irgendwer einen direkten Ansprechpartner. Das hat ja meistens mehr Chancen. Zumal der TJ gegenüber dem 07 erst einmal beweisen muss dass er gute Modding-Ergebnisse erzielen kann.


----------



## Santanos (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

*Test, Test* Warum auf einmal alle so still? Acid, wann gibt's was Neues?


----------



## Acid (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 31.05.2011 Konzept des Windows!*

@Santanos: Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm 

Aquaero 5 ist gestern endlich angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man hier sehen kann ist auch schon der große Luftkühler verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut habe ich sie auch schon, allerdings habe ich noch keine Bilder davon werde ich aber noch nachholen


----------



## quadratkeks (9. Juni 2011)

Was der neue Kühler doch riesig ist.
Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Teil.


----------



## fornax7.10 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Endgeil sogar mit Fernbegienung!
Des ist ja schon ein halber PC


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Keine Wakü?

Sonst Tolles Ding 
Viel Spass und hoffentlich wenig Probleme wünsch ich dir 

MfG


----------



## quadratkeks (9. Juni 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Wakü?
> 
> Sonst Tolles Ding
> Viel Spass und hoffentlich wenig Probleme wünsch ich dir
> ...



 
Mach Ihm doch keine Angst 

Ohne die Fernbedienung ist das einstellen doch viel zu umständlich, das macht dann überhaupt keinen Spaß.


----------



## Bufu Oo (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Super das es endlich da ist...dann kann es ja weiter gehen 
Die Dinger sind echt klasse, das einzige was mich ein wenig stört ist die geringe Leistung je Lüfterkanal, da wären 20-30W schon angebracht und man könnte sich dann auch die Poweradjust unter Umständen sparen.


----------



## Santanos (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Naja, so richtig ausgetestet wurde die Leistung noch gar nicht. 
Bin mal gespannt auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Schick, die bringt mich immer mehr in Versuchung.

Bin gespannt,was du so berichtest, da es ja vorallem mit der Software von der 4er doch öfter Probleme gab.


----------



## quadratkeks (9. Juni 2011)

Ja die Aquasuite ist in Version 2012 auch absolut unbrauchbar. Jedoch noch im der Beta, also kann(?) man es verschmerzen.


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Schick, die bringt mich immer mehr in Versuchung.
> 
> Bin gespannt,was du so berichtest, da es ja vorallem mit der Software von der 4er doch öfter Probleme gab.


 
Fangen wir lieber erst gar nicht mit den Softwarefehler des 5er an  sonst bin ich wieder auf 180 

MfG


----------



## Jens7385 (9. Juni 2011)

Sehr sehr chique! Freue mich schon auf deine Berichte wie es läuft.


----------



## Acid (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Vielen Dank!

Zu Frage warum nicht Wassergekühlt, ich habe es mir auch überlegt allerdings benötige ich soviel Leistung nicht und es wäre Verschlauchungstechnisch auch garnicht möglich gewesen. An der Aquaero hängen die 2 Poweradjust Ultra und 6 Lüfter das schafft sie auch Luftgekühlt locker, vorallem mit dem großen Kühlblock.

Softwaretechnisch mach ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen, ich gehe davon aus das es noch viele Fehler gibt, allerdings Arbeitet Aquacomputer ja mit Hochdruck daran. Ich denke bis da alles Reibungslos läuft wird auch noch ein halbes Jahr oder Jahr vergehen. Bei der AE4 wars ja auch so und da muss ich sagen als ich meine AE4 2009? Gekauft hatte gab es bei mir überhaupt keine Probleme mehr und sie verrichtet bis heute absolut Fehlerfrei ihren Dienst.

Ich muss nochmal einige Bitspower Anschlüsse nachbestellen...... dann kann ich mit der Verschlauchung weitermachen.


----------



## Own3r (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Super Teil! Ich hoffe du hast viel Spaß damit


----------



## affli (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Sehe ich genau so, deswegen benutze ich weiterhin den 4er und kauf mir den 5er erst in einem halben Jahr.. 

Aber das Teil ist Top! Viel Spass auf jedenfall damit!


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Prima, das dein AQ 5 nun endlich eingetroffen ist, ich freue mich schon auf deine ersten Erfahrungsberichte. 
Vor allem Nutzen/Funktion der FB würden mich interessieren. 

Dir weiterhin alles Gute und viel Erfolg beim basteln.


----------



## SVR (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Na dann halt dich mal ran, dass du uns schnell Ergebnisse liefern kannst.


----------



## Acid (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 09.06.2011 Aquaero 5!*

Vieeelen Dank 

heute habe ich mal einige Bilder vom Einbau gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Eigentlich hatte ich die Bilder richtig gedreht.... naja.....


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Sehr schön.


----------



## SVR (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Wieder mal atemberaubend.


----------



## Menthe (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Wieso ist das Display denn innen? Und stört da dann nicht der Schlauch der zur Pumpe führt?


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*



Equitas schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Display denn innen? Und stört da dann nicht der Schlauch der zur Pumpe führt?


 
Das fragte mich auch da wäre ein LT mit einer Blende schöner gewesen oder ein Heatmaster


----------



## quadratkeks (10. Juni 2011)

Schick, aber bitte ändere die Verschraubung des AE!!

Der Schlauch ist an der Stelle nicht so schick, obwohl der AE ja sicher eh nur über die Fernbedienung bedient wird.

Aber wie immer schöne Arbeit.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Er hat vorne gar keinen Platz für das AE er muss es so montieren


----------



## Acid (10. Juni 2011)

Danke!! 

richtig vorne ist kein Platz dafür, ein lt hätte sicherlich auch ausgereicht doch ich finde es immernoch schicker durchs seitenfenster ein display zu sehen als eine einfache Blende. Ob ich die Fernbedienung grossartig nutzen werde kann ich noch nicht sagen, beim ae 4 fand ich die Steuerung per Software super! Allerdings Kauf ich mir aber auch bald eine harmony und da werde ich versuchen ob ich die wichtigsten Funktionen drauflegen kann. Auch ist nicht gesagt wie gut die Infrarot Signale durch die Scheibe geleitet werden... Muss ich alles noch ausprobieren.

Die Schläuche werde ich glaube noch durch weisse ersetzen...

Nun muss ich mir langsam aber sicher etwas mit dem Window einfallen lassen.... Silverstone kann mir keine geschlossene Seitenteile liefern, habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet. Zuschweissen ist irgendwie auch nicht so optimal, Somit werde ich wohl eine Form nehmen müssen die von den vorhandenen Löchern möglich ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Sobald das AE aus dem Beta Stadium ist kannst du bei AC eine Diode kaufen die du dann an der Front mit einem kleinen Loch oder direkt hinter der Frontblende platzieren kannst 

Edit das Teil ist grösser als ich es in erinnerung hatte aber man kanns extern aufstellen:
http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/aquaero_5_deu.pdf Auf Seite 4 das 2te

MfG


----------



## L.B. (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Wegen des IR-Signals musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Meine Fernbedienung + Empfänger arbeitet auch durch das grau getönte Window auf eine Reichweite von über 10 Metern. Ich vermute mal, dass der Empfänger auf der AQ noch etwas leistungsfähiger ist als mein selbstgebaiter, weshalb das funktionieren sollte.


----------



## crankrider (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

also ich finde das sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus, das der AE nach innen zeigt,
erstens hat es so nicht jeder & zweitens, von Außen gibt es ja schon genug zu bestauen,
obwohl von Innen auch 

Hast Du auf jeden Fall sauber verschlaucht, sieht super aus 

Grüße

crank


----------



## h_tobi (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ich kann mich Crankrider nur anschließen, mir gefällt es so auch sehr gut,
zumal man die Bedienelemente des AQ 5 nicht wirklich braucht.

Dank Software und Fernbedienung sind die Buttons eher überflüssig.


----------



## steinschock (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

 Top

Ich liebe BSP,
finde es immer schlimm wie manche mit billig aussehenden Anschlüssen alles versauen.


----------



## Ciddy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

also ich denk die IR Bedienung mit einer Harmony sollte Problemlos möglich sein da sie eigentlich schreiben das alle IR Protokolle unterstützt werden und mit dem externen Empfänger und Sender gibts auch noch eine sehr coole Erweiterung wie ich finde
bin da schon gespannt auf deine Berichte, wenn der AE5 da gute Figur macht auch bei der IR Bedienung tausch ich meinen 4er vielleicht auch noch aus

ist der Radi nicht genau bei diesen Einlässen im Seitenteil? denn den Radi kann man ja gut herzeigen von daher isses dann eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm mit den Einlässen?


----------



## D4K1NE (15. Juni 2011)

Hmmm.... das mit dem Seitenteil is ärgerlich. Ein Case für über 500,- EUR anbieten und dann nicht mal Alternativen zur Verfügung stellen.

Wie wär's denn wenn du ein Seitenteil nachbaust / bauen lässt? Ich weiß zwar nicht wie das aufgebaut ist (Kanten, Faltz, etc.), aber möglich sollte es sein. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass das nicht so teuer is wie das Alu zu schweißen?!

Auf jeden Fall bin ich mir sicher das uns bzgl. des Seitenteils noch was ganz nettes bevorsteht 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## crankrider (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

hmmm, vielleicht ein schickes Seitenteil aus Plexi- da gibt es ja genügend an Auswahl ( Material )
und mit Deinem Können, Fantasie & Umsetzungs-Perfektionismuss, würde es bestimmt verdammt geil aussehen 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Santanos (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Sag mal Acid, kann man die drei Schienen auf der Rückseite des Seitenteils abmontieren? 
Weil sonst ist an dem Seitenteil ja nicht viel dran. Lediglich die Arretierungen müsste man auf ein neues Stück übertragen. Die Biegung für hinten und die Löcher für den Mesh sollte für Martma doch kein Problem darstellen. Wenn man dann die Schienen an das neue Teil anbringen kann sollte es doch gehen.

Edit: Bin, wie der Zufall es will über dieses Bild gestolpert. Sieht für mich aus, als wären das die Schienen der Seitenteile, die da so unmontiert rum liegen.


----------



## L.B. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Das Zuschweißen der Aussparungen würde ich sein lassen, denk an die letzte Schweiß-Aktion.  Wahrscheinlich würde sich das Material auch vollkommen verziehen oder durchschmelzen. Ein Seitenteil anzufertigen halte ich da für eine sinnvollere Alternative. Schwierig dürfte es nur werden, das passende Material (auch in Bezug auf die Farbe) zu bekommen.


----------



## Santanos (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Oder man setzt gleich auf den Unterschied, macht beide Seitenteile und dann z.B. weiß.


----------



## D4K1NE (16. Juni 2011)

Oha, da hab ich ja was ins rollen gebracht^^

Ich dachte da eher an ein Seitenteil aus Alu, das würde dann authentisch wirken (wäre mir wichtig) und es ist dann auch relativ leicht zu bearbeiten (besonders im Bezug auf das Inlay-Window). Auch farbtechnisch würde ich mich dann am Original orientieren.  

So wie sich das anhört ist das Seitenteil scheinbar nicht all zu komplex aufgebaut, sollte für jemanden mit ein wenig handwerklichem Können und dem nötigen Werkzeug ein leichtes sein


----------



## Santanos (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Naja, ein Punkt ist mir noch eingefallen:
Wie befestige ich die Schienen am neuen Seitenteil? Das alte scheint ja extra Gewindeösen in der Innenseite dafür zu haben. Beim neuen heißt das entweder kleben oder von außen mit Schrauben fixieren (unschön). Gibt es einen Kleber, der stark genug ist, um die Aluteile für immer zusammen  zu halten und gleichzeitig den mechanischen Kräften beim Öffnen/Schließen wieder stehen kann?


----------



## D4K1NE (16. Juni 2011)

Joa, mittlerweile gibt's Kleber mit dem man noch ganz andere Schwergewichte kleben kann. Ich denke mal das ein "einfacher" Zweikomponentenkleber völlig ausreicht. Aber eventuell gibt es ja eine etwas elegantere Lösung...


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*



Santanos schrieb:


> Naja, ein Punkt ist mir noch eingefallen:
> Wie befestige ich die Schienen am neuen Seitenteil? Das alte scheint ja extra Gewindeösen in der Innenseite dafür zu haben. Beim neuen heißt das entweder kleben oder von außen mit Schrauben fixieren (unschön). Gibt es einen Kleber, der stark genug ist, um die Aluteile für immer zusammen  zu halten und gleichzeitig den mechanischen Kräften beim Öffnen/Schließen wieder stehen kann?


 
Teppich Klebeband hält auch wie die Pest und man kann damit sauberer arbeiten.


----------



## Acid (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

hey..

also passender Kleber gibt es dafür sicher. Ich werd mir das bei gelegenheit mal ansehen...

aktuell habe ich ein ganz anderes problem! Mein Aquaero ist Defekt... könnte brechen wirklich, alles schön eingebaut etc versucht zu starten... jaaa das drecksteil geht zwar an aber es dreht sich weder ein lüfter noch springen die pumpen an. Nun habe ich die FW geupdatet  (heute erschien ja neue) was seltsamerweise auch nur am pc meiner Freundin funktionierte und nun drehte sich zwar ein lüfter allerdings spinnt der touchscreen völlig drückt durchgehen einfach irgendwas und klickt somit ununterbrochen (tastengeräusch)

Mittlerweile habe ich es ausgebaut und mit AC Kontakt aufgenommen wo ich nun schon seit montag auf eine Antwort warte!! Wäre bei AT eins Lieferbar würde ich es zurückschicken und neu Bestellen..... Scheiss da!

Falls jemand ne seite kennt wo aktuell ein XT Lieferbar ist bitte ich um Meldung 

Und sobald das Thema erledigt ist widme ich mich ganz dem Seitenteil


----------



## Own3r (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Wirklich ärgerlich das die Aquaero nicht funktioniert. 

Ich hoffe du kannst die jetzt schnell abwickeln...


----------



## Bierseppi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

aber das liest man jetzt schon oft dass der aquaero 5 probleme macht... wen wunderts der ist doch nur so vollgestopft mit funktionen


----------



## L.B. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Trotzdem sollte so etwas eigentlich nicht passieren. Ein Betriebssystem zum Beispiel ist auch vollgestopft mit Funktionen und funktioniert trotzdem meistens. 

Sei froh, dass du die Fehlfunktion nicht erst bei laufendem Rechner und brennendem Prozessor erkannt hast.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juni 2011)

Mein Beileid... so ein Mist!

Diese Woche ist nicht deine, was?


----------



## Santanos (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Jaja...manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnen die anderen... wenigstens ist der Schaden eindeutig.
Bin echt mal gespannt auf deine Seitenteil-Lösung.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Wirklich schade, das du ein defektes Modell erwischt hast, ich drücke dir die Daumen, das der Austausch schnell über die Bühne geht.


----------



## Bierseppi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Also wenn man bedenkt wie groß z.B. ein Mainboard ist und wie groß der Aquaero  und dann auch noch den Funktionsumfang beider betrachtet , muss man sagen, dass der Aquaero nur noch vollgestopft ist... wenn man schon ansieht was der alles kann.... es ist natürlich für den User relativ schön zu sehen was der alles kann, aber ausnutzen kann glaub ich niemand alle dieser Funktionen.


----------



## mf_Jade (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Was kann er denn so? Was macht so ein Ding so besonders das es jeder haben will? Hat mich schon immer interessiert.


----------



## Bierseppi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

der kannsämtliche lüfter regel, pumpen für die wakü und temperaturen auslesen, die lüfter und pumpe kann man dann z.b. anhand der wasser oder hardware temperatur regeln und und und ich hab sellbst keinen, da es mir 1. zu teuer ist und mein system ist e nicht laut  und zu heiß wird erst recht nix


----------



## D4K1NE (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Bäähhh... das mit der Aquaero is ja schon für´n A****!
Ich mein, billig sind die Dinger ja nicht wirklich, da sollte man schon ein ausgereiftes Produkt erwarten dürfen!

Ich hoffe das klärt sich schnell und bekommst schnell einen Ersatz!


----------



## Acid (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ausgereift muss es meiner Ansicht nicht unbedingt sein, das kann ja über die Zeit durch regelmäßige Updates verbessert werden. Es sollte allerdings nicht Defekt sein bzw. die Grundfunktionen sollten funktionieren.

Also ich habe immernoch keine Antwort von Aquacomputer.... nicht gerade Lobenswert der Support.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ich hoffe, das du bald eine Antwort bekommst, mit dem Support hatte ich auch schon ein wenig Spaß, 
am Ende hat dann aber alles geklappt.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Hey Acid,
viel Spass mit der neuen Maus


----------



## Bierseppi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

also seit ich ein board bei asus einschicken musste hass ich supports nur noch , bis auf den von amazon, die sagen schick uns das teil und du bekommst dein geld zurück  zu wars bei nem anderen board


----------



## Santanos (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Der Heatmaster ist bei Aquatuning im Angebot... nur mal so als Anmerkung.


----------



## Acid (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

@Warlock THX 

@Tobi na solange es gut ausgegangen ist, kann man zufrieden sein 

@Bierseppi naja es gibt durchaus auch wirklich gute supports EVGA z.b. finde ich im Support Bereich eine glatte 1! Da hatte ich mal eine Lüfterkanal am Board zerstört (eigenverschulden) habe es eingeschickt und eine Woche später ein Nagelneues Original Verschweisstes Erhalten. Aber Amazon ist auch gut das stimmt, allerdings als mal etwas kompliziert.

Aquacomputer soll aber soweit ich weiss auch einen guten Ruf haben, deshalb bin ich etwas verwundert.


----------



## quadratkeks (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mit AC bis jetzt nur sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht und wünsche dir das gleiche.

Die Jungs und Mädels da haben zur Zeit extrem viel um die Ohren, hast du denn im Forum schon gepostet?!


----------



## Acid (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Nein ich habe das RMA Formular jetzt nochmals ausgefüllt und hingeschrieben das ich es bereits zum 2ten mal Ausfülle und dringend eine Antwort möchte, kurze Zeit später kahm auch dann schon die Email! Somit habe ich es jetzt Ausgedruckt und fertig verpackt, werde es dann morgen oder am Montag wegschicken.


----------



## Nightspeed (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Die Front is echt unglaublich nice  Gesamter Mod wird glaube ich richtig edel  weiter so! werds weiter ansehen


----------



## Bierseppi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

das wird schon was  ... hab heute von PCGH ein Gehäuse bekommen


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

aber kein TJ11 oder?


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

wegen dem touchscreen, hast du die schwarze Blendr montiert?

MfG


----------



## Acid (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Danke!! @Lolmon ja ich habe die Schwarze Blende montiert warum?

Ich habe mir nochmal einige Gedanken gemacht zum Window und werde es vermutlich wie im Anhang machen lassen. Ein neues Seitenteil herzustellen wäre nicht möglich da 1 die Biegungen hinten sein müssten und als Material nur Alu in Fragen kommen würde aufgrund der Biegungen und weil das Seitenteil nicht dicker sein darf als 2mm da es ansonsten nicht mehr bündig abschließt. 

Ich werde mir für die das linke Window oben was nettes einfallen lassen.... 

Eventuell würde ich auch am Hauptwindow etwas Kreativer sein und auch da eventuell etwas einlasern lassen, muss ich mir aber noch überlegen was genau.

Auf der anderen Seite werde ich 2 Inlays anfertigen lassen um die Öffnungen zu verschließen.


----------



## affli (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ich finds so eigentlich ganz ok. Ist halt sehr schade das es hinten so weit rausläuft. 
Pass einfach aus das du noch genügend Rand hast um das Inlay überhaupt aufkleben zu können..


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Mit dem Blenden wechsel musst du den Touchscreen neu kalibrieren sonst geht gar nichts da die eine Blende leitend ist die andere nicht 

MfG


----------



## Acid (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Mhhhh oookai und wie Kalibriere ich die? xD Aber sie hat ja nichtmal ohne Blende funktioniert.... Mhh soll ich sie nochmal auspacken und versuchen?

Fürs Window hab ich schon ne ganz geile idee, ich werde noch etwas drann arbeiten und sie euch dann zeigen.....


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

im Aquacomputer Forum gibts diverse berichte 

Ich such mal schnell 

Edit: http://forum.aquacomputer.de/berwac...quaero-5-firmwareentwicklung-fehlermeldungen/
da im ersten Post der 2te abschnitt steht wie man das lösen muss 

MfG


----------



## quadratkeks (18. Juni 2011)

Benutzeroberfläche/ Tasten/ Tastenempfindlichkeit


----------



## Acid (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ich habe es jetzt nochmal 2 Stunden versucht das Drecksteil zum laufen zu bekommen..... und nun wirds am montag entgültig eingeschickt!

Es funktioniert ja nichtmal die Fernbedienung das ich soweit kommen würde um die Empfindlichkeit der Tasten ändern zu können und in der Aquasuite ist dies nicht möglich!

Ich werde nun garnichts mehr an dem blöden teil machen... ab damit zum support. Man nervt mich der scheiss.....


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ach von wo kenn ich das 
Ich gebe dir Recht das das AE nicht zu 100% ausgereift sein... Aber sicher über 50% so 80% wäre Ideal aber mom sind die auf Beta Niveau und das ist in meinen Augen höchstens 25-35% und für so ein Gerät dürfte man nie den vollen Preis verlangen 

MfG


----------



## mf_Jade (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Vor allem wenn der volle Preis so abartig hoch ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ich baue nächste Woche noch einen in mein 2. Sys ein hoffentlich ohne Konplikationen 

Da man leider gar keine Alternative hat -.- AE4 kauft man nicht mehr und der Heatmaster hat leider ein paar Bug's zu viel und das in der End version... z.B. kann jeder Sensor nur einem Lüfterzugeteilt werden und der FLowMeter nicht verknüpft werden...

MfG


----------



## mf_Jade (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Braucht man das Ding denn zwingend? Ich halte es für falsch einer Firma die solch miese Geräte verkauft auch noch Geld in den Rachen zu werfen.


----------



## Lolm@n (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Jaa um ne Laing anständig zu steuern ist es notwendig denn die eheim Pumpen (sind sogar auch von AC) finde ich einfach nur hässlich...
Denn eine Normale Lüftersteuerung hätte zu wenig Leistung für eine Pumpe.

Wenn alles funktioniert ist es eben schon ein geniales Teil hatte zuvor den ersten AE und der war genial nur leider ging er kaputt aber er war auch ca 6 Jahre alt...

MfG


----------



## mf_Jade (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Hmm ok, das ist natürlich ein Punkt. Dann hoff ich mal die nehmen die Beschwerden ernst.


----------



## Santanos (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Mal was anderes: Wie viel Überstand braucht eigentlich so ein Inlay-Fenster um sicher am Seitenteil fest geklebt werden zu können?


----------



## SVR (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Je nachdem wie stark dein Kleber ist.


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Hmm ok, das ist natürlich ein Punkt. Dann hoff ich mal die nehmen die Beschwerden ernst.


 
Beschwerden sowie Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge werden von AC sehr ernst genommen, das kann jeder der in dem Forum aktiv ist bestätigen 

Die aktuelle Beta 4 der Aquasuite und Firmware 1012 für den Aquaero 5 haben wieder einen extremen Schritt nach vorn gemacht 

Sicher wäre es wünschenswert das für den Preis alles direkt super funktioniert, aber dafür hat eine Firma wie AC einfach nicht die Resourcen
Dafür stellen AC uns aber ein Stück Hardware zu verfügung, das seinesgleichen sucht

Von mir bekommt die Firma 5 Sterne, besonders dank des super Supports, sicher gibt es auch Außnahmen, aber wo gibt es die nicht?!


Genug OT, wir warten auf neue Bilder


----------



## Nightspeed (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Also  ich finde, wenn Window dann wie das von "affli".
Ergänzend dazu würde ich vorschlafen nur das Window in der Mitte, was den größten einblick auf das MB bietet mit Klarem Plexi auszustatten und das linke und rechte kleine fenster mit schwarz getöntem plexi


----------



## crankrider (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*



			
				Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Da man leider gar keine Alternative hat -.-



ja, da hast Du leider Recht, der Heatmaster ist schon ok und so Buggy ist er nicht, also weniger als mom. die neue AquaSuite 
Aber halt keine echte Alternative, wenn man den vollen Umfang sucht wie bei einem AE 



			
				Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> AE4 kauft man nicht mehr



klaar, warum nicht, habe selbst jetzt einen geordert  besonders da er günstiger geworden ist
und wenn man auf die paar Feinheiten, Verbesserungen gegenüber dem 5er verzichten kann 



			
				Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> FLowMeter nicht verknüpft werden...



Klaar, den kann man ohne Probleme an den Heatmaster klemen, funktioniert einwandfrei 

Aber bin selbst kein Freund mehr vom HT, deswegen bin ich jetzt auf den AE umgestiegen,
mehr funktionen und eine bessere Suite, einzigster großer Vorteil vom HT, das man dort mehr 
Lüfter ranknallen kann, aber dies kann man ja mit genügend Optionen ja auch an den AE packen 

Aber wie Lolm@n schon sagt, eine richtig gute Alternative gibt es leider nicht. Also Comps. haut rein und bringt mal 
ein ordentliches konkurezfähiges Produkt auf den Markt 


sorry fürs OT´ Andy 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Lolm@n (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

mit dem Flowmeter verknüpfen meinte ich das du nicht die Pumpendrehzahl/Spannung von dem Durchflussabhängig machen kannst...

Das hab ich aber nur aus diversen Testberichten ich selber besass noch nie einen....

Und zudem AC hat mit dem AE5 LT natürlich P/L Technisch ein super Produkt nur die FW spielt noch nicht ganz mit....

MfG


----------



## Timmynator (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Jaa um ne Laing anständig zu steuern ist es notwendig [...]
> Denn eine Normale Lüftersteuerung hätte zu wenig Leistung für eine Pumpe.


 
Wieviel Leistung verlangt denn (d)eine Laing? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man die nicht auch mit einer stärkeren Lüftersteuerung betreiben können sollte...


----------



## arjan400016 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ein laing verlangt 18w


----------



## crankrider (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Wieviel Leistung verlangt denn (d)eine Laing? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man die nicht auch mit einer stärkeren Lüftersteuerung betreiben können sollte...



doch das kann man  habe meine Laing mom. über ne Scythe K.M. pro laufen, funktioniert einwandfrei und sie läuft mit voller Leistung 4020-4050 rpm 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Santanos (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ne Laing DDC... aber nicht die D5... die braucht ab 23W... bei der Anlaufleistung noch mehr.


----------



## Acid (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Hi,

also eventuel ist die Aquaero garnicht defekt ich habe heute mal die Stromversorgung überprüft und gemerkt das ein von mir verlötetes Gelbes molex kabel auseinandergegangen ist. Somit lag an der AE nur das rote Molex kabel an. Diesen Fehler behoben und AE eben nochmal ausgepackt xD zum 4 mal jetzt. Und siehe da alle Lüfter drehen sich und auch die beiden Pumpen laufen. Danach habe ich auch erstmal die Wasserkühlung befüllt wo mir ein blöder Fehler unterlaufen ist und zwar etwas wasser ist in das NT Getropft. Es war zwar ausgeschaltet doch auch nach auseinanderbauen und Trocknen mit dem Föhn startet es leider nicht mehr......  GRRRR Somit werd ich mir nun erstmal ein neues NT besorgen müssen.


----------



## crankrider (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

oh nein, Du armer !!

Da läuft das AE jetzt endlich, nach dem ganzem Streß und dann so ein sch..ß mit dem Wasser im NT 
Evt. bis morgen mal warten , den nur trocknen mit dem Föhn ist nicht immer am besten, mal über Nacht trocknen
lassen und hoffentlich geht es morgen, ich weis ja nicht was Du aktuell für ein Nt verbaut hast, aber hoffentlich kein
High-End & wenn doch, dann das Du noch Garantie drauf hast 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

OH... das ist böse!

Hätte nicht gedacht das es deswegen nicht mehr läuft obwohl es doch gar nicht an war. 
Versuch es morgen nochmal vielleicht gehts dann wieder. Hatte auch schon Hardware die nicht mehr wollte und am nächsten Tag wie durch Zauberhand...


----------



## Acid (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Ja ich werde auch mal bis morgen warten, habe die hoffnung auch noch nicht ganz aufgegeben. Das ist das erste mal wo ich mir etwas am PC Zerstören 

Es ist ein Seasonic X-760 war bisher noch nie verbaut gewesen... lag nur einige Monate bei mir rum. Dachte auch nicht das es so schnell geht zumal es wirklich nicht viel war, ich habe sie mir einem schlauch befüll also über den schlauch wasser reingeschüttet, da ist etwas übergelaufen welches sich den schlauch runter bis zum nt sammelte und etwas reintropfte. Zumal es ja auch desti wasser war was ja angeblich nicht leitend ist.

Naja ich hoffe zumindest das AE Funktioniert. Das mit dem Touchscreen erscheint mir plausibel allerdings funktioniert ja die Fernbedienung nicht was aber glaube ich daran liegt, das die Infraroteinstellungen fürs AE Ausgeschaltet sind ich vermute der Touch hat das selbsttändig gemacht......


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Oh... Ich hab meine Laing am CPU-Fan Anschluss des Crosshair IV Formula und sie läuft schon so seit 2 Monaten.


----------



## L.B. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Wenn ich daran denke, dass das komplette PC-System (Officerechner von ~2008) auf unserem Roboter nur 12W zieht, sind 18W für eine Pumpe schon heftig. 

Dass mit dem Netzteil ist ärgelich aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es demächst wieder funktioniert, wenn die gesamte Feuchtigkeit aus dem NT raus ist. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass das NT zu diesem Zeitpunkt vom Netzt getrennt war, denn ansonsten wurde mit Sicherheit etwas beschädigt. Aber mir ist mal mal eine Digitalkamera abgesoffen  und da ich den Akku sofort entfernt hatte, ist sie nach mehreren Tagen auf der Heizung wieder angegenagen und läuft heute noch problemlos.


----------



## Acid (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Funktioniert auch heute leider nicht mehr! Doch die gute Nachricht ich kann es zur RMA senden (special connections zu seasonic sei dank)! Somit muss ich nur warten bis es wieder hier ist! Man das Leben besteht nur aus Warten,,.,


----------



## Bufu Oo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Das ist schön zu hören das es doch so gut klappt.
Dann warten wir gerne mit


----------



## Acid (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 10.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut!*

Danke 

Gerade ist mein Sleeve Angekommen aus der Sammelbestellung. Je 1 meter jeder Farbe von MDPCX:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Das ist cool  da nimmst du beim ATX-Strang beim Sleeven für jede Ader ne andere Farbe her


----------



## Acid (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Das wollte ich schon lange mal machen, allerdings meinten die meisten es würde blöd aussehen  Mal sehen vielleicht kommts in der Zukunft mal.


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Also ich glaub das wenn die Farben optimal geordnet sind, es ein Super Bild abgibt


----------



## euihyun2210 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

die Farben harmonieren komischerweise wunderbar 
ich hätte eher vermutet, dass es zu bunt ist


----------



## Bufu Oo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Sieht echt interessant aus...bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## affli (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Muss mir auch mal ein paar Muster bestellen. 
Ist immer Praktisch wenn man alle die Sleev Farben da hat. 

Coole Pics!


----------



## B3RG1 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

die sehen echt schick aus, die leuchten förmlich 
ob es später harmoniert und zu dem relativ schlichten, edlen Case passt, wird sich zeigen


----------



## crankrider (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Zum Glück kannst Du es aber zur RMA schicken, da hast Du ordentlich Geld gespart 
Schöne Sleeves, aber ein bißchen zu bunt oder ? Möchtest Du wirklich alle Farben quer 
durchprobieren ? Oder nur paar Akzente setzen ?

Grüße

crank


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Schon länger nichts mehr hier geschrieben 

Hmm auch wenn mir die "Rainbow-Flower-Power" irgendwie gefällt, im eingebauten Zustand will es mir in meiner Phantasie nicht wirklich gefallen.
Lieber klassisch... schwarz (oder mal grau bzw weiß) mit farbigen Akzenten auf einzelnen Adern.

Du könntest dir ja mal eine ATX-Verlängerung bestellen und sleeven, dann kann man, ohne das ganze Netzteil zu sleeven, mal testen wie es wirkt.

Zum Rest:
Zuerst der Stress mit der AE (wobei da der Fehler ja bei dir lag) und jetzt das NT... dir bleibt auch wenig erspart. Hauptsache du lässt dich von sowas nicht ermutigen


----------



## Acid (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Danke, nur um es kurz klarzustellen der Sleeve wird in dem Case nicht verwendet! Ich habe ihn lediglich bestellt damit ich die Farben hier habe und schauen kann was zu welchem Mod gut passt.


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

wäre trotzdem cool


----------



## Bufu Oo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Mich würde das Ergebnis auch mal interessieren.

Wenn du es einrichten könntest würde mich mal die Kombination von dem Gelb und dem Aquamarin-Blau interessieren...falls möglich auch mit UV-Beleuchtung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*



Acid schrieb:


> Danke, nur um es kurz klarzustellen der Sleeve wird in dem Case nicht verwendet! Ich habe ihn lediglich bestellt damit ich die Farben hier habe und schauen kann was zu welchem Mod gut passt.



Ich hatte schon befürchtet 

Wirds eine Abstimmung zur Farbwahl oder so was geben?


----------



## Acid (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

rudeboy du bist nicht auf dem laufenden xD Die Kabel sind doch schon lägst gesleevt, schwarz und blau 

Wenn ich vom Seasonic auch einen neuen Kabelsatz erhalten sollte werde ich diesen damit sleeven


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

das wird dann was cooles


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*



Acid schrieb:


> rudeboy du bist nicht auf dem laufenden xD Die Kabel sind doch schon lägst gesleevt, schwarz und blau



Ich gebs ja zu... habe mich in letzter Zeit nicht so um Tagebücher gekümmert 
Werd mir heut nachmittag mal die Zeit nehmen, ein paar Seiten zurückzublättern... hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen


----------



## affli (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*



Acid schrieb:


> rudeboy du bist nicht auf dem laufenden xD Die Kabel sind doch schon lägst gesleevt, schwarz und blau


 
Ich dachte schon.. Er hat doch die Kabel bereits gesleevt oder nicht..


----------



## Semme (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Schön, dass der Sleeve schon angekommen ist. 

Auch schöne Bilder. Als ich den Sleeve bei Nils bestellt habe, meinte er schon: "Hoffe du machst den Rainbow-ATX"  Tja wird wohl nicht möglich sein - letzte MDPC Bestellung.


----------



## SVR (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Der blaue Sleeve würde aber sicher gut zu deinem Resident Evil Requisit passen.


----------



## Acid (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Ich bekomme warscheinlich von Seasonic noch nen neuen Kabelsatz dann wird es einen Rainbow ATX geben 

@SVR Die Kabel sind doch bereits blau schwarz gesleevt?


----------



## SVR (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Ah richtig. War gedanklich wohl bei einem anderen Mod.


----------



## Bufu Oo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Das klingt ja super...dann hoff ich mal das es schnell durch is und wir bald ein schönes Update genießen dürfen


----------



## crankrider (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*



Acid schrieb:


> rudeboy du bist nicht auf dem laufenden xD Die Kabel sind doch schon lägst gesleevt, schwarz und blau


 

ohh ok, da ist Er wohl nicht der einzigste  da ist mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen, sind
zwar schicke Sleeve´s, aber nicht in Deinem jetzigem Projekt/Case  für nen Rave/Jamaika-Mod wären die PERFEKT 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Santanos (21. Juni 2011)

und an die Ventilatoren kommen Rasterzöpfe... und der agb ist ne blubber


----------



## Acid (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Ne Roor Bong liegt ja in etwas in der selben Preisklasse wie der FrozenQ 

Also NT wurde Gestern zu Seasonic geschickt, sollte heute eventuell schon dort ankommen. Austausch soll innerhalb einer Woche geschehen.


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Du bist aber Optimistisch


----------



## Acid (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Auf Seasonic ist normalerweise immer verlass!


----------



## euihyun2210 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Seasonic ist relativ schnell in Sachen RMA 
meistens bekommst du auch ein neues Netzteil anstatt ein repariertes


----------



## crankrider (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

In der Preisklasse sollte eine Firma auch so reagieren & das scheint ja bei Seasonic vorbildlich zu klappen ,
ja dann viel Glück, damit Du züging ein Neues bekommst 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

also asus legt auf den service nicht so viel wert


----------



## Acid (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Zumal es ja auch absolutes Eigenverschulden war, also im normalfall müsste da kein Hersteller etwas machen.


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

besonders asus nicht die haben mal gemäkert weil ein bisschen wlp im sockel gewesen sein sollte... am cpu war nichts und es war eine die keinen strom leitet ... das board war da bereits ca 2 monate bei asus


----------



## crankrider (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*



Acid schrieb:


> Zumal es ja auch absolutes Eigenverschulden war, also im normalfall müsste da kein Hersteller etwas machen.


 
Ja das stimmt, aber Du hast ihnen jawohl hoffentlich nicht die Wahrheit gesgat , oder ? 

@ Bierseppi,

ja so ist ASUS, deswegen kaufe ich mir seit 2 Jahren nichts mehr von dem angeblichem Mobo-Hersteller Nr.1 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Doch natürlich... habe genau beschrieben wie es war. Muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich recht guten Kontakt zu Seasonic habe  Und er hat direkt geschrieben, kein Problem das bekommen wir hin!


----------



## Bierseppi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

also ich musste mir wieder für mein lga 775 system ein asus board nehmen, da es keine anderen hochwertigen mobos für lga775 mehr gibt


----------



## Acid (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Gerade ist noch eine kleine Lieferung von Aquatuning eingetroffen welche 3m weißen Schlauch, Ein neues Kabel für den DFM, eine Spritzflasche  Und ein kleiner Koolance Trichtet beinhaltet hat 

Den Schwartzen Schlauch habe ich nun getauscht und der DFM ist ebenfalls fertig montiert und Angeschlossen.


----------



## Shadow80 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Na dann sind wir mal gespannt auf die neuen pics 
Super was du hier machst


----------



## Own3r (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Mach mal ein paar Bilder 

Das mit dem Netzteil ist ärgerlich, aber du hast ja guten Kontakt zu Seasonic


----------



## crankrider (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Na dann ist es ja ok, wenn Du guten Kontakt zu denen hast, dann ist wohl besser so, das Du
es genau beschrieben hast, auch mit dem Wasser. Besonders da die es meistens, falls sie das 
NT unter die Lupe nehmen, eh herauskriegen würden  das es eigenverschulden war.
Freut mich das es gut geklappt hat.

weißer Schlauch, sehr gut 

Grüße

crank


----------



## h_tobi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Ich bin auf die Bilder mit dem weißen Schlauch gespannt oder willst du sw/ws mischen?


----------



## Own3r (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Wenn er schwarze und weiße Schläuche mischt wird das richtig gut aussehen !


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre nur für weiss. Wenn er es mischt und man steht mal 2m davon weg, sieht man die schwarzen nicht wirklich und es scheint als ob er nur stückweise verschlaucht hat.


----------



## affli (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch für weissen Schlauch . Aber lassen wir Acid erst mal machen..


----------



## crashy1984 (25. Juni 2011)

also weißer schlauch ist irgendwie komisch. habe nun div. getestet und alle wurden bei mir an ziemlich der gleichen stelle braun/gelb von aussen... ich werde bei meinem geplanten aus-/umbau auf schwarz umsteigen!


----------



## crankrider (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*



crashy1984 schrieb:


> also weißer schlauch ist irgendwie komisch. habe nun div. getestet und alle wurden bei mir an ziemlich der gleichen stelle braun/gelb von aussen... ich werde bei meinem geplanten aus-/umbau auf schwarz umsteigen!


 
mhh, komisch. Ist mir bei meinen " Alphacool & Feser " noch nie passiert  Packst Du da irgendwelche verbotenen Substanzen rein ? 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Juni 2011)

crankrider schrieb:
			
		

> mhh, komisch. Ist mir bei meinen " Alphacool & Feser " noch nie passiert  Packst Du da irgendwelche verbotenen Substanzen rein ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> crank



Ich bei Masterkleer/Primochill auch nicht =O

MfG


----------



## Timewarp2008 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*



crashy1984 schrieb:


> also weißer schlauch ist irgendwie komisch. habe nun div. getestet und alle wurden bei mir an ziemlich der gleichen stelle braun/gelb von aussen... ich werde bei meinem geplanten aus-/umbau auf schwarz umsteigen!


 

Hört sich irgendwie "verschmort" an!? Mal geschaut ob der Schlauch an besagter Stelle nicht irgendein Bauteil berührt welches sehr warm wird?


----------



## Acid (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Heey

also ich werde warscheinlich auch Schwarz und Weiß miteinander Kombinieren, kann ich aber noch nicht entgültig sagen... je nachdem wie es mir gefällt.

Also ich habe hier auch schon 2 Jahre weißen Schlauch im Einsatz und der sieht zumindest von Außen noch aus wie neu!

Primochill habe ich nun mal gekauft, ist auch ein wirklich guter Schlauch... hätte ich anfangs garnicht gedacht. Tygon gibts ja leider nicht in weiß.


----------



## Ciddy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

ich bin sicher du wirst die richtige Entscheidung treffen 
is schon schade das Tygon nicht ein etwas breiteres Produktsortiment hat mit mehr Farben


----------



## Acid (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Das liegt halt denke ich daran das Tygon eigentlich eine komplett andere Zielgruppe anvisiert denen die Farben wohl so ziemlich Egal sind  Aber schön wärs trotzdem.


----------



## crashy1984 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

OT: der eine Schlauch der etwas braun, angesetzt hat, läuft relativ nah am radi vorbei... aber wirklich verschmort ist da auch nix... kp

mal ne andere frage, die pumpen die du da am anfang deines TB gezeigt hast, wieso finde ich dazu nix im netz? finde ich sehr cool und würden in mein weißes case wunderbar passen... lassen diese sich auch mit dem Aquaero 4 betreiben?


----------



## h_tobi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

@Crashy,wenn der Schlauch braun wird, ist er in dem Bereich zu warm geworden und die Weichmacher sind weg, dadurch entsteht im Kunststoff die Verfärbung.

@Acid, klasse, das du eine sw/ws Kombi testen wirst, ich meine das wird richtig schick werden. aumen:


----------



## crashy1984 (28. Juni 2011)

@tobi:
danke für die erklärung. werde zum winter hin eh umbauen. denke das ich bald ein langzeit tb anfange... 

@acid:
hoffe die antwort mit den pumpen magst mir noch geben, ich stehe auf weiß/schwarz/blingbling chrom!


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Juni 2011)

Das ist eine Laing D5 mit dem Bitspower Modding kit

MfG


----------



## Santanos (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Gibt's seid Neustem sogar bei caseking.


----------



## Acid (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Richtig! 

Ich habe gerade meine 1 Verwarnung mit 4 Punkten erhalten weil ich eine usernews bzgl. Des iPad 2 jailbreak gepostet habe  naja muss ich wohl so hinnehmen auch wenn ich es nicht gerechtfertigt finde... Wisst ihr wie lange die Pkt. Gültig bleiben bis sie verfallen?

Mit dem Netzteil gibt es noch nichts neues... Ich warte geduldig


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Juni 2011)

Acid schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig!
> 
> Ich habe gerade meine 1 Verwarnung mit 4 Punkten erhalten weil ich eine usernews bzgl. Des iPad 2 jailbreak gepostet habe  naja muss ich wohl so hinnehmen auch wenn ich es nicht gerechtfertigt finde... Wisst ihr wie lange die Pkt. Gültig bleiben bis sie verfallen?
> 
> Mit dem Netzteil gibt es noch nichts neues... Ich warte geduldig



Du musst bei deinem Profil auf Verwarnungen gehen dort findest du das ablauf Datum...

Ja jailbreak höhren die Mods nicht gern ob wohl es eig legal ist ^^
Das selbe bei der Mac installation auf einem PC.
Aber selber schreiben sie dutzende News über den PS3 jailbreak auf der Main...

MfG


----------



## Acid (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich bin mal gespannt ob auf der Main nicht auch noch eine News zum Ipad 2 Jailbreak kommt.... aber naja gehört nicht hierher sonst bekomm ich nochmal eine Verwarnung 

Vielleicht kommt heute ja mein Netzteil  Aber ich glaubs eigentlich eher nicht, denke gegen Ende der Woche.


----------



## Santanos (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Hängt denn alles am Netzteil? 
Wie schauts aus mit dem Seitenteil?


----------



## crashy1984 (29. Juni 2011)

OT: manche verwarnungen sind aber auch lächerlich...

@Acid: wo hast du denn deine d5 mit den chrom kit von bitspower geordert? wo kaufst du eigentlich den rest der bp artikel?


----------



## Acid (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 20.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Kleines Sleeve Update!*

Hi,

@Santanos ja aktuell warte ich auf das Netzteil, ich möchte bevor ich mich ans Seitenteil wage sicherstellen das die restlichen komponenten funktionieren bzw. die Aquaero ihren Dienst verrichtet.

@Chrashy Ich habe meine bei Highflow.nl gekauft. Fertig bekommst du diese nicht, du musst dir das Modkit + das Top einzeln kaufen damit kannst du dann eine Laing D5 umbauen.

ein kleines Update der Verschlauchung, den DFM habe ich ebenfalls anders plaziert hatte mir so nicht gefallen gehabt.

Den oberen Schwarzen Schlauch natürlich nicht beachten.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befestigung des DFMs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Position 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2011)

Nettes Update. Die Position find ich auch gut. Wird echt schick dein Projekt.


----------



## Cap´n Crunch (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

WOW das sieht ja der hammer aus super sauber das ganze,wen der Rest auch so wird dann wird das ech ein Mörder teil!!!


----------



## crashy1984 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

@Acid:

danke für deine raschen Antworten. Ich mus ganz erhlich sagen ich habe mich in die Pumpe und deine Anschlüsse direkt verliebt...
habe bisher nichts gefunden was meiner Vorstellung von edel und Funktion besser gerecht wird. Allerdings würde ich dich gerne noch fragen, welche denn deine Bitspower-Anschlüsse sind? Silver Shiny? Black Diamond? Black Sparkle? Silver Diamond? wäre nett wenn du mich ein wenig aufklären könntest... auch komme ich da mit den Größen angaben nicht ganz zurecht... habe nun 8/10er Schlauch, glaube ich.
Ich würde gerne umsteigen auf einen richtig "Fetten", diese gefallen mir mittleriweile von der optik auch deutlich besser. Meine derzeitige Pumpe von Eheim macht an meinem System laut DFM nur ca 45-50l/h das halte ich für ein bissel wenig, wenn ich hier so manch andere zahlen lese...

BTW: deine TB gefallen mir richtig gut... ich verspreche nun hiermit schon feierlich jedes deiner TBs noch zu lesen!


----------



## Acid (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Vielen Dank euch!!!

@Chrasy ich habe die Silver Shiny Anschlüsse allerdings gibt es mittlerweile auch die Real Silver welche mir eigentlich noch besser gefallen, würde ich also vorziehen! Glänzen halt nochmal mehr.

Schlauch empfehle ich 16/10 wenn schwarz oder Klar dann Tygon andernfalls kann ich primochill 16/10 empfehlen.


----------



## Gnome (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Woah...mal ehrlich. Ich hab keinen Plan was ich hierzu sagen soll . Verdammt geil!


----------



## crashy1984 (29. Juni 2011)

@Acid: besten dank für die hinweise.


----------



## affli (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Sehr sehr Nice! 

Ich bin für nur weissen Schaluch..Ich bin für nur weissen Schlauch!


----------



## Maier_Michl (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

heiligs Blechle... Ich wollt "nur mal eben" vorm schlafen n bissle im Forum stöbern... Dann stoße ich auf dieses Tagebuch hier^^ Und jetz hab ichs bis gerade eben durchgelesen o.O 

Hammer geile Arbeit!

Wenn ich morgen früh meinen Termin verpasse,... Is es mir auch egal weil das wars wert!


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Mensch Acid... ich hab hier echt lange nicht mehr reingeschaut, bzw. bist du irgendwie immer unter meinem Radar durchgeflogen, das Ganze hier sieht verdammt sauber und edel aus. Richtig gut - "Gefällt mir" würde man jetzt wohl bei f...k sagen -> der PCGH-Daumen ist aber wesentlich schöner! 

Nun denn - da muss ich mal noch desöfteren vorbeischauen!


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Was richtig Feines ist hier am erstehen, die Anordnung der Teile gefällt mir richtig gut, vor allem die saubere Verschlauchung ist TOP.


----------



## fornax7.10 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Die saubere Verschlauchung und der Platz für den DFM gefallen mir! 

Ich bin auch für nur weißen Schlauch! das gibt so einen tollen Kontrast und wenn er dann noch von der RGB-Beleuchtung angestrahlt wird.....


----------



## Santanos (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Hm, ist der DFM nicht im Weg wenn du Karten einbauen willst?


----------



## crashy1984 (30. Juni 2011)

@Acid: sorry das ich den tb mit so vielen fragen löcher.. ich hoffe du kannst es mir nachsehen.. 16/10 schlauch wäre dann 3/8" für die anschlüsse oder?


----------



## Acid (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Vielen Lieben Dank eucht allen!!!

@Maier Michl ich hoffe du konntest deinen Termin noch warnehmen 

@Crashy Fragen sind erwünscht  3/8" sind 10mm also der Innendurchmesser. Wenn du Schraubfittinige möchtest dann brauchst du 3/8" ID (Innendurchmesser) 5/8" AD (Ausendurchmesser)

Die Post war übrigens noch nicht da, es besteht also noch Hoffnung das dass NT heute noch kommt. Allerdings habe ich erst am Sonntag wieder Zeit weiterzumachen.


----------



## crankrider (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

ja das sieht verdammt geil aus, wie Du das mit der Befestigung & Verschlauchung hinbekommen hast,
macht echt einiges aus, das Du den Schlauch gewechselt hast, TOP & super verlegt 

Grüße

crank


----------



## crashy1984 (1. Juli 2011)

hi acid,
habe eben nochmal das bild von dem DFM auf mich wirken lassen. die befestigung kommt meiner meinung nach, deinen eigenen ansprüchen von qualität und optik aber nich ganz nach... die kleinen unterlegscheiben wirken auf dem bild etwas "unglücklich" gelöst...

wie hast du die anordnung deines DFM im kühlkreislauf gedacht? gibt es dafür eine faustregel? ich vermute mal das es zwar nur einen sehr kleinen unterschied macht, ob direkt nach oder als letztes element direkt vor der pumpe. aber wie gesagt vermute ich das eine kleine messdifferenz spür- bzw. ablesbar wäre, oder?


----------



## affli (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Da geb ich dir recht crashy. Die Unterlagsscheiben sind Suboptimal. 

Mir haben damals diverse Cracks gesagt das es überhaupt keine Rolle spielt wo der DFM sitzt. 
Wie du bereits richtig erahnt hast, sind die Abweichungen je nach Position nur marginal!


----------



## crashy1984 (1. Juli 2011)

naja wieder was gelernt... 

unterlegscheiben: ist irgendwie nicht das was ich von acid erwartet hätte


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Die Abweichungen sind nicht marginal sondern nicht vorhanden 
Der Volumenstrom ist im gesamten Kreislauf konstant, oder salopp ausgedrück: was vorne reingeht muss hinten auch wieder raus.

@Topic:
Ich finde die Verschlauchung an sich auch gut gelöst, ich hätte nur den langen geraden Schlauch auf dem Radi eher nach hinten ans Mobo-Tray gelegt. oder passt das vom Platz nicht?
Wenigstens lacken solltest du die U-Scheiben noch


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Also im ersten Moment erscheint deine Aussage logisch. Aber da sich das Waser unterwegs aufwärmt und sich dabei ausdehnt, ergibt das ein höheres Volumen.
Würd ich jetzt mal logisch nachgedacht sagen. Höchstens der Massenstrom ist vllt konstant.
Aber wie bereits gesagt, die Unterschiede sind marginal bis nicht messbar, zumindest mit unseren Mitteln.


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Ohne ins Offtopic abgleiten zu wollen:
Du hast natürlich Recht, dass der Massenstrom und nicht der Volumenstrom konstant ist.
Jedoch behaupte ich, dass sich die Ausdehnung durch Erwärmung in einem Rahmen abspielen wird, der sich mit "unseren" Mitteln nicht messen lässt, bzw. in den Größenordnungen einer WaKü vernachlässigbar ist.
Als kleine Größenangabe:
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man 1,5L im Kreislauf hat und diese von 30°C auf 40°C erwärmt, hat man nach der erwärmung ein Volumen von 1,5052L (hab etwas aufgerundet ), also eine Ausdehnung um 0,3%. Das ist aber wohlgemerkt bei einer Erwärmung um 10K. Wenn man jetzt zugrunde legt, dass die maximalen Temperaturunterschiede bei einem Nicht-SLi-System und ausreichend Durchfluss (der hier mit 2 Laings wohl erreicht werden wird), schon sehr klein werden (ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es etwa 0,5-1K sind), denke ich kann man die Volumenzunahme ohne schlechtes Gewissen einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen 

PS:
Für die Volumenzunahme hab ich mal eine Tabelle für Klimatechniker verwendet, 30% Frostschutz.

Jetzt aber genug klug geschissen...
BTT


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Ja genau das, was du gerade an einem Rechenbeispiel gezeigt hast, sag ich doch
Nicht messbar, aber, wie du im vorherigen Post ausgeschlossen hast, vorhanden.
Aber jetzt wirklich, BTT


----------



## Acid (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Hi 

mhh mit den Unterlegscheiben werde ich mir wohl noch etwas einfallen lassen. Das NT ist leider immernoch nicht gekommen.

Der DFM sitzt jetzt auf seinem festen platz und ist ebenfalls verschlaucht, was auch garnicht so einfach war zumindest nicht bis es mir gefallen hat  Bilder davon werde ich die Tage machen, hatte heute keine Zeit gehabt.


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Denkbar wäre ein dünnes Alublech oder Plexi in Form und Größe des DFM, das sollte dann sauberer aussehen.


----------



## crashy1984 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

*mal den staub aus dem Thema entfernt...*

Hi Acid, gibts was neues von der NT Front?


----------



## Acid (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Hi,

ich muss micht entschuldigen es war einige Zeit still hier! Ich hatte Familiär einen Zwischenfall welchen ich zu verarbeiten hatte.

Das NT ist angekommen, wie erwartet ein Nagelneues verschweisstes! Ich habe es auch bereits eingebaut und soweit funktioniert alles.

Allerdings habe ich es bisher nicht geschafft das System zu entlüften, die Pumpen drehen sich allerdings entsteht kein Druck sprich sie pumpen eben nicht. Es ist auch immer Luft in den Pumpen ziemlich viel sogar, welches irgendwie nicht in den AGB gelangt. Ich habe den PC auch schon um 360° gedreht und geschüttelt, was nicht weitergeholfen hat. Entweder habe ich einen Denkfehler bei der Verschlauchung was ich mittlerweile nach mehrmaligem Überprüfen allerdings ausschließe, oder aber ich habe die Schläuche an den Pumpen irgendwie falsch angeschlossen. Ich werde später mal ein Bild machen damit ihr es überprüfen könnt. Sollte auch das richtig sein reicht wohl der Druck nicht für die doch recht komplizierten Winkel der Verschlauchung aus, oder der AGB sitzt zu tief.

Auch muss die 1 Pumpe das Wasser von unten aus dem AGB ziehen, hier sitzt die Pumpe ca 20cm Höher als der Ausgang des AGBs was sicherlich auch nicht optimal, aber auch nicht anders realisierbar ist.


----------



## Schelmiii (11. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist, die Pumpen können bauartbedingt nur Wasser weg drücken, aber kein Wasser richtig ansaugen. Das Wasser muss vom AGB in die erste Pumpe fallen. Wäre ärgerlich, wenn du jetzt sehr viel ändern müsstest.
Ich hoffe, ich babbel jetzt kein Käs, aber eine ähnliche Diskusion gabs hier letztens auch im Forum.


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Ich würde erstmal den obersten Punkt im System öffnen und dann alles soweit befüllen, bis eine Verbindung zwischen AGB und Pumpe mit dem Medium herrscht. ( Also Oberkannte Unterlippe voll   ) Danach die Pumpen ( eine reicht erstmal aus) anlaufen lassen. Danach sollten sich die Pumpen von alleine das Wasser aus dem AGB saugen.


----------



## affli (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

20cm ist natürlich realtiv viel Höhenunterscheid. 
Optimal ist sicherlich was anderes, ich würd auch erst mal die Variante wie von Equi Probieren. 
Ansonsten sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit den AGB höher zu setzen oder die eine Pumpe tiefer. 

Ich hatte dieses Problem beim letzten Projekt auch und musste den AGB neu platzieren. 
Die Pumpen saugen null Flüssigkeit, es muss förmlich daraufplätschern. 

Vorallem verlierst du so auch falls die Pumpen irgendwann Wasser bekommen Durchflusswerte.


----------



## rUdeBoy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Wenn der Kreislauf einmal komplett entlüftet ist, ist es den Pumpen egal, wo der AGB sitzt.
Höhenunterschiede spielen nur vorher eine Rolle, weil (wie schon gesagt, die Pumpen nicht ansaugen können).

Equi's Weg sollte der sein, der mMn zum Erfolg führt 

EDIT:
Hoffe in deiner Familie ist wieder alles in Ordnung soweit


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2011)

Equilibrium schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde erstmal den obersten Punkt im System öffnen und dann alles soweit befüllen, bis eine Verbindung zwischen AGB und Pumpe mit dem Medium herrscht. ( Also Oberkannte Unterlippe voll   ) Danach die Pumpen ( eine reicht erstmal aus) anlaufen lassen. Danach sollten sich die Pumpen von alleine das Wasser aus dem AGB saugen.



Genau so hab ichs bei mir auch gemacht und es hat funktioniert. Also so wie hier beschrieben, sollte es definitiv möglich sein.


----------



## crankrider (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Hey Andi,

das gleiche Problem hatte ich letztens beim wechsel meines AGB´s & Pumpenposition auch, 
die Pumpe lief, aber konnte keine Suppe durchwässern  

Habe es fast genauso wie Equi beschrieben hat gemacht und danach lief es wunderbar,
wie auch schon rUdeBoy sagte, die Position ist nur am Anfang entscheidend, sobald das
Sys./Kreislauf läuft, ist es ehr nebensächlich, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht soo optimal bei Dir ist 

Hoffentlich war der Zwichenfall nicht allzu hart und es geht Dir wieder besser 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

oder ist der verschkluss am filter vllt zu ?


----------



## Acid (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Hi,

ich habe es nun eeeeeeendlich geschafft! Kreislauf läuft.

Ich habe 2 jeweils 2 meter lange schläuche zwischen die obersten öffnungen gemacht und somit eine art AGB simuliert. Auch konnte ich durch diese Methode viel Wasser in den Kreislauf befördern. Soweit geschafft habe ich die Schläuche wieder abgenommen und normal verschlaucht, danach das System 1 mal auf den Kopf gestellt und eingeschaltet und endlich ists gelaufen 

Es ist natürlich noch viel Luft im System, was sicherlich auch noch dauern wird bis diese vollständig raus ist, eventuell ohne weiteren Kühlern im Kreislauf wie cpu und Graka auch garnicht möglich da die Pumpen eventuell einfach zu stark sind für nur Radi und Winkel.


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Du wirst definitiv nach und nach immer nachfüllen müssen, bis Dein System voll ist. Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden und wird immer passieren, wenn man alles neu installiert und befüllt.


----------



## Own3r (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Schön, dass wieder alles läuft! 
Die Luft wird schon aus dem System gehen


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den radi ganz oben und die pumpe ganz unten. Musste zweimal nachfüllen.


----------



## Santanos (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Wie schaut's aus, Acid? Lebt das Projekt noch?
Ich hoffe mal deine privaten Probleme sind nicht allzu schlimm.


----------



## Acid (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Hi,

ich habe aktuell wirklich null Zeit gehabt um etwas weitermachen zu können, es war täglich irgendwas anderes.

Heute werde ich das Seitenteil mal weiter Planen, damit es vorwärts geht. Und ansonsten warte ich halt sehnsüchtig auf Bulldozer.


----------



## crashy1984 (25. Juli 2011)

schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen. diese probleme mit mangelnder zeit kenne ich...


----------



## Acid (3. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.06.2011 Aquaero 5 Eingebaut! Update der Verschlauchung!*

Hi,

es war nun wieder einige Tage still hier, ich hatte wieder kaum Zeit gehäbt, wird sich auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen nicht ändern leider.

Hier könnt ihr nun den Finalen Entwurf vom Seitenteil sehen. Auf dem hauptwindow lasse ich unten den Umbrella Schriftzug einlasern und in dem kleinen Window Links oben kommt das Bild der Zombie Frau rein 

Hoffe es gefällt euch, Entwurf geht nachher an Martma.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crashy1984 (3. August 2011)

DAS gefällt mir mal richtig gut... ich mag RE auch sehr gerne, allerdings bin ich themenbezogenen Mods immer eher skeptisch eingestellt. aber es ist DEIN mod und das bild finde ich klasse

PS: martma macht so was fertig? wie kann man kontakt zu ihm herstellen?


----------



## Acid (3. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Danke!

Stempel-Hauser GmbH: Startseite


Ich mag themenbezogene Mods eigl. auch eher nicht, allerdings bietet es sich mit dem FrozenQ AGB einfach zu sehr an.


----------



## Santanos (3. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Hi Acid.
Das Fenster könnte interessant werden. Wobei, wird es rechts nicht zu eng für das Inlay? Sprich wenn der Überstand ca. 1.5cm braucht müsste das schon bis zum Rand des Seitenteils. Und dann könnte es eng werden das Seitenteil noch zu zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## D4K1NE (3. August 2011)

Hmmm... Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber irgendwie passt sowas nicht zu dem Case...

Die Form des Windows find ich gut, gefällt mir. Da Umbrella-Emblem schaut auch noch gut aus, aber der Zombie im kleinen Fenster und der Schriftzug passen mMn nicht. Wirkt zu verspielt und passt einfach nicht zum edlen Case....

Aber gut, es is ja dein Case und es muss DIR gefallen, von dem her lass dich nicht abbringen 

Ansonsten find ich deinen Mod einfach nur geil


----------



## mf_Jade (3. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber irgendwie passt sowas nicht zu dem Case...
> 
> Die Form des Windows find ich gut, gefällt mir. Da Umbrella-Emblem schaut auch noch gut aus, aber der Zombie im kleinen Fenster und der Schriftzug passen mMn nicht. Wirkt zu verspielt und passt einfach nicht zum edlen Case....
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu, ein so teures und edles Gehäuse mit nem Zombie, der auch nich wirklich Zombie-like aussieht zu versehen halte ich für falsch. Ist aber dein Gehäuse von daher muss es auch dir gefallen.


----------



## B3RG1 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Muss mich leider an die kritischen Worte anschließen. Der Zombie passt nicht wirklich. 
BTW: hab ich was verpasst? seit wann ist das hier ein themenbezogener Mod?


----------



## Own3r (3. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Ich finde den Zombie auch nicht so passend. Der Rest ist ok.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Zu Deinem Mod und Case passen echt nur schlichte aber gut geformte Windows. Gravuren o.ä. haben da nicht zu suchen. Dies ist auch meine Meinung. Überlegs Dir nochmal.


----------



## BENNQ (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Ich finds gut 

Aber nimm doch als Gravur Milla Jovovich ?


----------



## Timmynator (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Die Form des Windows find ich gut, gefällt mir. Da Umbrella-Emblem schaut auch noch gut aus, aber der Zombie im kleinen Fenster und der Schriftzug passen mMn nicht.



Dem möchte ich mich ebenfalls anschließen. Ich glaube, das würde den doch recht cleanen Look deines Vorhabens ein wenig stören. 



> Aber nimm doch als Gravur Milla Jovovich ?



Wenn er nicht gerade ihr No.1 Fan ist und sie anbetet wie eine Göttin, denke ich, dass man sich daran ebenfalls sehr schnell sattsehen kann. Auch wenn sie das de-facto Gesicht von RE (zumindest der Filme) ist. Wie wäre es denn mit einer Gravur einer (DNA-)Doppelhelix, damit könntest du schön den Bezug zum AGB herstellen...


----------



## Lolm@n (4. August 2011)

Ein cleanes fenster wäre eindeutig schöner 

MfG


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Ich will dich ja nicht kritisieren, aber warum verschandelst du mit dem Seitenteil diesen geilen Mod. Ich dachte früher du hast Geschmack aber ein Zombie im Seitenteil geht zu weit belasse es bei schlichten formen und evtl. paar Schlitze die beleuchtet werden, und hinter einen kannst du dann ja Slot in Laufwerk unterbringen, aber so wird es ******* aussehen.
Und auch wenn ich mir jetzt viele Feinde machen werde , ich versteh manche Leute nicht die hier sagen oh toll ganz große klasse, aber das machen auch viele einfach die hin schreiben gut gemacht ohne auf Bezug des Themas zu achten oder einfach nur weil sie den anderen nicht die Wahrheit sagen Wollen.


----------



## Acid (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Ich denke ihr habt micht überzeugt  Ich werde mir mal nochwas überlegen.


----------



## mf_Jade (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

JUHU!!! Wir haben gesiegt!!!11einself   *Beckerfaust schwing*


----------



## crashy1984 (4. August 2011)

*kopfschüttel* also Acid, dachte nun das du mehr Eier hast...  

also themenmod muss jeder selbst wissen, denkt aber mal alle bitte daran, das er nicht für uns moddet, sondern für sich oder ggf. für eine andere person. das geschmäcker verschieden sind, dürfte klar sein... 
persönlich gefällt mir deine idee sehr gut, das motiv oben links könntest du aber besser wählen... such doch nochmal nach RE bildern im netz... es gibt definitiv bessere bilder, die einen besseren zusammenhang zu RE haben...


----------



## D4K1NE (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Naja, ich wollte es ihm auch nicht ausreden, allerdings kam mir seine Idee bissl unüberlegt vor.... Seine vorherige Arbeit zeigte mir einfach das es absolut in Richtung edel geht (allein die Front mit dem AGB!) Und ich hab nun mal leider schon bissl Erfahrung mit unüberlegtem Handeln - da beisst man sich nach ner Zeit dann doch in den Arsch, weil man nicht wirklich sicher war.

Klar, des Window könnte man wieder tauschen, aber sowas is immer mit Geld verbunden

Ausserdem bin ich schon der Meinung das Acid Eier hat - nen Dremel an nem 550,- EUR Case ansetzen.... Is auch nicht ohne


----------



## Acid (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Hehe genau dafür ist das Forum ja da! Ich präsentiere euch meine Idee ihr sagt mir was ihr davon haltet.... Ist die Algemeinheit Positiv überrascht weiß ich es war die richtige Entscheidung. Sind allerdings die meisten User anderer Meinung habe ich aus der Vergangenheit gelernt meine Idee nochmals zu überdenken.

So bin ich bei meinen bisherigen Mods eigentlich auch immer sehr gut gefahren.

Ich sagte ja selber bereits das ich von Themenmods nichts sonderlich viel halte, bzw. sie mich einfach nicht so sehr interessieren. 

Es war nur eben so das mir ewig nichts eingefallen ist und dann habe ich mal nach T-Virus gegoogelt (vom AGB her) und etwas zusammengestellt.
*

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Idee, an der form vom Window kann nicht sonderlich viel geändert werden wegem dem original Window.
Einfach nur ein Transparentes Inlay finde ich irgendwie zu langweilig......*


----------



## mf_Jade (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Ich fand die dunklen Inlays schön die durchlässig werden sobald innen das Licht angeht.


----------



## Acid (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Finde ich auch nett, habe ich auch aktuell bei meinem Mountain Mod. Allerdings wirkt die RGB Beleuchtung bei Getöntem Plexiglas bei weitem nicht mehr so gut wie bei Transparentem, die Farben wirken einfach irgendwie blass.

Ich werd nochmal mit Martma reden....


----------



## Santanos (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Eine Idee hätte ich noch: Auf Breite des rechten 180er Lochs das ganze Seitenteil durch Plexiglas ersetzten, so dass das Original nur noch eine Art Rahmen bildet. Die Scharniere innen im Seitenteil in der Höhe kürzen und wieder auf die Überlappung des Inlays montieren. Für die Lüftung unten die Löcher des Originals nachfrästen und das Original-Lüftungsgitter montieren, ggf. mit einem geschwärztem Rahmen um die Löcher. Wenn man dann das Ganze noch mit einer dezenten Gravur versieht ... denke das könnte ganz gut aussehen. Die Frage ist ob es oben beim Scharnier passt. Müssteste mal ausmessen.


----------



## D4K1NE (4. August 2011)

Ich würd da einfach ein klares Pexiglas einlassen. Und dann unten den Titel des TB / den Namen des Mods (Acid's Eleven) in einer schönen Schrift gravieren lassen. Ebenso könnte man auch einen Rand um das Plexiglas gravieren, sodass dieser die Beleuchtung etwas diffus wirken lässt. Das könnte dann von innen nach aussen auch etwas schräg abfallend sein, dann hat man da dann einen leichten Tiefeneffekt. 

Die Gravur könntest du sogar ohne großen Aufwand leicht leuchten lassen. Dazu einfach an den Rand des Plexis (natürlich so nah wie möglich an der Gravur) ein paar LEDs einlassen, die dann stark dimmen (damit das Licht das Window nicht leuchten lässt). Dann könntest du den Rahmen aber nicht mehr gravieren lassen, da dieser sonst auch leuchten würde. 

Falls die Gravur nicht stark leuchtet, kannst du an der tiefsten Stelle mit nem Cutter die Buchtaben Nachfahren (ruhiges Händchen vorausgesetzt) und schon leuchtet das sehr fein und gut sichtbar 

In meinem Lian Li TB hab ein Bild von einer Testplatte, an der man das sehr gut sehen kann. 

So far, it's up to you 

Gruß ;€


----------



## crankrider (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

WOW,

Der Window-Entwurf ist TOP, also wenn ihn Markus so umsetzt, dann Hut ab 
Aber man ist ja von ihm nur das BESTE gewohnt 

Grüße

crank


----------



## D4K1NE (4. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



crankrider schrieb:


> WOW,
> 
> Der Window-Entwurf ist TOP, also wenn ihn Markus so umsetzt, dann Hut ab
> Aber man ist ja von ihm nur das BESTE gewohnt
> ...



Welchen meinste jetzt?


----------



## Kunohara (5. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

HiHio,

Schriftzug und Idee sehen nicht schlecht aus, sind aber so nicht das wahre für diesen Mod... Überrasche uns mit anderen Ideen.. Das wäre besser, als das, was Du uns derzeit gezeigt hast..

Mir gefällts es null komma null....


----------



## crankrider (5. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Welchen meinste jetzt?


 
den vom #976  

Grüße

crank


----------



## h_tobi (7. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Acid, prima, das der Rechner nun läuft, wie er soll. 

Wegen dem Seitenfenster: Lass dir Zeit und die Einfälle werden kommen. Denk dran, weniger ist oft mehr....


----------



## Acid (7. August 2011)

Danke für eure Amtworten....


Window ist weiterhin in Planung, sobald ich weiter fortgeschritten bin werde ich meine ergebnisse präsentieren!

Ich werde nun mal anfangen die hw zu kaufen..

Mainboard werde ich wohl ein gigabyte ud7 nehmen passt farblich einfach sehr gut..... Enziger nachteil ist eben das es noch kein uefi hat aber darauf werde ich wohl noch verzichten müssen.... Würde es eh nicht sonderlich nutzen, dreht sich nur um haben oder nicht haben xD

2tb platten sind mittlerweile auch mit bios nutzbar?

SSD wollte ich wohl zu einer mach xtreme greifen, liefern auf dem papier ja erstaunliche geschwindigkeiten und der preis ist auch ok.

Welchen ram würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Als prozessor werde ich das kommenden bulldozer topmodel kaufen? Ich benötige dominator wegen dem ram wasserkühler, aber welche davon sollte ich nehmen? Sollte schon etwas oc potenzial haben und natürlich 2x4gb haben!!


----------



## euihyun2210 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

bei den Dominators musst du aufpassen, weil es 2 verschiedene gibt.
die einen haben einen abnehmbaren Heatspreader (die oberen Zacken sind verschraubt!) und die einen fest verbundenen.
zumindest gibts bei 2x4GB nur die einen Dominators, bei denen die oberen Zacken nicht verschraubt sind und somit unbrauchbar für eine Wasserkühlung sind.
du musst wohl die Dominator GT nehmen


----------



## fornax7.10 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Mach xtreme wäre mir zu popelig wenn schon dann die guten intel oder crucial ssds...

2TB sind ohne probs mit BIOS zu benutzen...


----------



## euihyun2210 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Patriot Wildfire ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Schwini (7. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> bei den Dominators musst du aufpassen, weil es 2 verschiedene gibt.
> die einen haben einen abnehmbaren Heatspreader (die oberen Zacken sind verschraubt!) und die einen fest verbundenen.
> zumindest gibts bei 2x4GB nur die einen Dominators, bei denen die oberen Zacken nicht verschraubt sind und somit unbrauchbar für eine Wasserkühlung sind.
> du musst wohl die Dominator GT nehmen


 
Ähh, ich habe 2x 4 GB von Corsair, also die normalen Dominator, verbaut. Mit dem Wasserkühler von EK.
Bei meinem RAM waren die Heatspreader verschraubt und ich konnte ganz einfach nach der Anleitung vorgehen!
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, habe ich genau diesen RAM verbaut:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 CL9 Dominator

@Acid: Ich freu mich, das es nu weiter geht, mit Deinem Mod! Ich freu mich auf die neuen Bilder und auch auf Deine Hardware. 

Grüße


----------



## Acid (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Mach xtreme wäre mir zu popelig wenn schon dann die guten intel oder crucial ssds...
> 
> 2TB sind ohne probs mit BIOS zu benutzen...


 
Kannst du deine aussage auch begründen? Intel oder crucial haben bei gleichem preis nichtmal die hälfte der machxtreme leistung...... Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » 2,5 Zoll Solid State Drives(SSD) » Mach Xtreme Technology DS Turbo Series 2,5 Zoll SATA III - 120GB

Ich denke 555lese und 510 schreibrate sprechen für sich....


----------



## crashy1984 (8. August 2011)

@acid: scheinbar gibts wohl leute die nur nach namen kaufen... eine entsprechende begründung wird wohl nicht kommen...

deine ssd wahl ist absolut ok!


----------



## Kusanar (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Guckste mal hier:

Test: Intel vs. SandForce (Seite 4) - 29.07.2011 - ComputerBase

Also von der Leistung her gibts an der Mach Xtreme nix zu bemängeln. Paar seiten später kommt dann auch noch ein Test unter Realbedingungen, wenn der Benchmark nicht zusagt.
Die Extrememory XLR8 Express hat allerdings um ein Eck besser abgeschnitten.


PS: Hoffe es ist kein Problem wenn ich hier einen Artikel aus der c'b gepostet habe??? Ansonsten bitte rausnehmen und melden...


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Ich denke 555lese und 510 schreibrate sprechen für sich....


 
Naja theoretische Werte...
ich denke mal, dass du die SSD für OS und Programme verwenden willst? Viel wird da eh nicht hin und her geschaufelt. Zugriffszeiten nehmen sich die SSDs allgemein nicht viel.
Von daher würde ich behaupten, dass es fast egal ist, was man sich holt.
€/GB, gewünschte Größe und gewünschte Technologien (Funktionen wie Verschlüsselung/Trim/etc.) sollte die Argumentation bestimmen.

PS:
Meine Postville G2 hat auf dem Papier nur 70MB/s Leserate, gestört hat es noch nie 

EDIT:
Wo willst du überhaupt hinschreiben, dass du 500MB/s Transferrate brauchst? HDDs kommen eh nicht hinterher und SSDs als Datengrab... noch ein wenig zu teuer. Aber nur ein bisschen


----------



## crankrider (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

sehe ich genauso, es muss nicht immer Intel, Crucial oder Corsair sein !!!

Mittlerweile gibt es genügend Firmen die Konkurrenz-Modelle auf dem Markt haben 
so wie Deine Mach Ext., ist ein TOP - Produkt zum gutem Preis  ich denke mal mit Ihr 
wirst Du eine menge Spaß haben 

Grüße

crank


----------



## euihyun2210 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



Schwini schrieb:


> Ähh, ich habe 2x 4 GB von Corsair, also die normalen Dominator, verbaut. Mit dem Wasserkühler von EK.
> Bei meinem RAM waren die Heatspreader verschraubt und ich konnte ganz einfach nach der Anleitung vorgehen!
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, habe ich genau diesen RAM verbaut:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 CL9 Dominator


 ach, es gibt doch noch normale 2x4GB Dominators mit verschraubten Heatspreader?
beim Preisvergleich finde ich zumindest keine 

@Acid wenn du stumpf nach den theoretischen Lese- und Schreibraten gehen willst, ist Patriots Wildfire einen Zacken besser


----------



## Schwini (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

@euihyun: Also ich hab welche.   Willst Du ein Foto haben? Ich kann mal gerne eins in den Anhang packen.

Acid: Meld Dich, wenn Dir das nicht passt.  

PS: Auf dem Foto ist nicht wirklich viel zu erkennen, aber ich hoffe, dass man die Schrauben erkennen kann.


----------



## fornax7.10 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



crashy1984 schrieb:


> @acid: scheinbar gibts wohl leute die nur nach namen kaufen... eine entsprechende begründung wird wohl nicht kommen...
> 
> deine ssd wahl ist absolut ok!


 
Naja mir ist MachXtreme halt noch zu neu auf dem Markt! Und ich kenne kaum Leute die sich diese SSD gekauft haben...
Mit dem nach Marke kaufen hast teilweise Recht! Mir ist halt Ein gescheites Markent NT lieber als so ein ChinaBöllerTeil


----------



## euihyun2210 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*



Schwini schrieb:


> @euihyun: Also ich hab welche.   Willst Du ein Foto haben? Ich kann mal gerne eins in den Anhang packen.
> 
> Acid: Meld Dich, wenn Dir das nicht passt.
> 
> PS: Auf dem Foto ist nicht wirklich viel zu erkennen, aber ich hoffe, dass man die Schrauben erkennen kann.


 ich habe in Geizhals keine mit verschraubten Heatspreadern gefunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sehen sie aus. Um einiges schlechter, als die mit den Schrauben, wenn ihr mich fragt!
auf der Homepage von Corsair werden sie aber noch geführt. (die mit den blauen Heatspreadern sehen wirklich schick aus!)


----------



## Lolm@n (8. August 2011)

euihyun2210 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe in Geizhals keine mit verschraubten Heatspreadern gefunden
> 
> so sehen sie aus. Um einiges schlechter, als die mit den Schrauben, wenn ihr mich fragt!
> auf der Homepage von Corsair werden sie aber noch geführt. (die mit den blauen Heatspreadern sehen wirklich schick aus!)



nimm nicht die bilder von gh die sind nicht  immer korrekt 

Ich habe auch ein 6x4gb Kit und die sind auch geschraubt...

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Hi, die Mach Xtreme ist gut. Ich hab die bei meinem HTPC verbaut und in einem anderen Rechner eine Crucial M4. Den Unterschied merkt man kaum. Beim booten fällt mir gar keiner auf, nur bei Programmen die größere Bibliotheken-daten einlesen beim Start merkt man es. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, es kommt auf die Zugriffszeiten an und die sind bei fast allen SSD's super.


----------



## h_tobi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

@Acid,
soweit ich weiß braucht/unterstützt der Bulli 1866er Ram, darauf solltest du auch achten. 
Deine SSD Wahl finde ich auch OK.


----------



## Acid (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 03.08.2011 Final Window Entwurf Online!!*

Hallo Leute 

nun kommt etwas unverhofftes! Ich habe gerade ein gutes Angebot für meinen aktuellen PC erhalten (Mountain Mod) welchen ich eh verkaufen wollte um davon die HW für den aktuellen zu kaufen.

Allerdings hätte ich dann bis Bulldozer erscheint keinen PC! Die Verschiebungen kotzen mich auch ziemlich an! Somit habe ich nun entschlossen das wenn der Käufer den Betrag auch wirklich überweist (Bin bei diesen Summen immer etwas skeptisch) werde ich ein Sandy Bridge System kaufen.

Von der Leistung ist es für mich absolut ausreichend und ich sehe keinen Grund noch Monate auf Bulldozer zu warten, zumal ich auch mal wieder Lust auf Intel habe.

Das Setup würde dann wie folgt aussehen:

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 240
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K 4x 3.40GHz (boxed) 250Euro
Festplatte: 2x Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II, 3,5" 120
SSD: Mach Xtreme Technology DS Turbo Series 2,5 Zoll SATA III - 120GB 200
Grafik: GeForce GTX 580 3GB Grafikadapter 450
Ram: 4GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-2000 DIMM CL8 Dual Kit 135Euro

Solltet ihr verbesserungen haben könnt ihr mir diese gerne mitteilen!

Natürlich wird alles davon Wassergekühlt, auch das Traumhafte Board sobald eine Kühlung dafür erscheint.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

RAM sind nicht gut du solltest solche mit 1.5V nehmen 
Das Board ist bis auf die Kühllösung  wobei auf einen wasserkühler würde ich nicht umbedingt hoffen 
Graka vllt. auf die EVGA Classified 3GB GTX580 warten die wird was extrem krankes (wird es laut ersten Berichten auch wassergekühlt geben)
Der Rest ist eh i.O.


----------



## Acid (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

Oh Damn Für Sandy Bridge braucht man 1,5V? Welche Dominator würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

ich denke die EVGA Classified kostet auch locker 600 Euro


----------



## King_Sony (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

Ohne den restlichen Thread gelesen(schau nur immer die Bilder an^^) zu haben: Warum nicht auf BD warten?

LG Sony


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*



Acid schrieb:


> Oh Damn Für Sandy Bridge braucht man 1,5V? Welche Dominator würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> ich denke die EVGA Classified kostet auch locker 600 Euro



Japp sollte man haben Dominator® GT


Seit wann bist du sparsam


----------



## euihyun2210 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

RAM und Mainboard passen von der Farbe her nicht!


----------



## crankrider (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*



Acid schrieb:


> ich denke die EVGA Classified kostet auch locker 600 Euro




Daher würde ich auch ehr eine 6970er oder die 6990er  

Der Rest ist voll in Ordnung 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> RAM und Mainboard passen von der Farbe her nicht!


 

Warum nicht? MB ist Schwarz und Ram auch? Was Rot ist beim Dominator kommt eh weg, da der Wakühler drauf kommt.


Mhh Graka wollte ich eigentlich eher mal wieder ne Geforce haben zumal die 6990 von der länge glaub auch garnicht reinpasst. Die 580 passt, das habe ich bei der Montage des Radis berücksüchtigt.

Aber warten wir mal ab, ich habe eh noch einen kleinen Puffer beim Budget  Wann die Classified kommen soll weiss man nicht oder? Wie sind die schätzungen?


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

aber sind die rams die ich dir raus gesucht habe i.O.?


----------



## Acid (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

Ich denke schon, ich lese noch etwas.... Was mich wunder sie sind bei ganz wenigen Händlern nur gelistet warum?

Mit wie viel MHZ läuft der Ram standart bei Sandy Bridge? 1600? Ich wollte eben noch etwas Potenzial nach oben haben, da ich den 2600k gerne auf 4ghz takten würde.

BTW. dass hier sind die einzigsten mit 1,5V die ich in DE finden kann: http://www.eu-bay.de/product_info.php/info/p14108_Corsair-DIMM-Dominator-GT-8-GB-DDR3-1866-Kit.html

Was meint ihr zu denen? 1866 sollte ja ausreichend sein denke ich oder?


----------



## ConCAD (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

Ja, 1866 reicht auf jeden Fall. Sandy Bridge hat einen Default Takt beim RAM von 1333MHz.

EDIT: Hab das selbe Dominator-Kit bei HWV ein wenig günstiger gefunden: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/arti...3&agid=1246&pvid=4n503zigs_grhudqij&ref=13&lb


----------



## D4K1NE (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

Bei Sandy Bridge taktet der RAM mit 1333, kannst daher jeden x-beliebigen 1333er nehmen und diesen dann übertakten 

Wie wär´s denn mit der EVGA GTX580 Hydro Copper 2? Davon gibt´s glauch ich auch unterschiedliche ausführungen.....
Ansonsten kann ich dir Sandy Bridge nur empfehlen - super Sache 

Allerdings din 4 GHz nix - hab unter Luft auch schon 4,5 laufen gehabt, daher sollte mit ner WaKü deutlich mehr drin sein 
Achja, wegen dem RAM - ich verwende diesen: Dominator
Reicht für Sandy Bridge vollkommen 

Gruß

Edit:
Da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## Acid (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

@conCad thx für den Link, diese werde ich dann kaufen!

@zllukskullz Ich möchte stabile Taktraten für den alltag haben und dabei gute temperaturen. 4GHZ sind für mich völlig ausreichend, ich habe aktuell 6x2,8ghz und komme auch damit super aus. Ich meine wenn bei guten Temps 4,5ghz für 24/7h stabil laufen, nehme ich es natürlich gerne 

Nun gibt es wieder schlechte Nachrichten, der Käufer hatte eine andere Zahlungsmoral als ich sie mir gewünscht habe somit steht der PC weiterhin zum verkauf. Bevor er nicht verkauft ist, werde ich keine HW für den anderen kaufen.

Ich werd mir auch mal überlegen alles in einzelteilen zu verkaufen, da würde ich glaube ich deutlich mehr bekommen..... aber ich versuche es erst nochmal 10 Tage komplett. Ich halte euch auf jedenfall auf dem laufenden.


----------



## D4K1NE (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

Klar reichen 4 vollkommen aus (hab ich momentan auch). Selbst 3,4 würden vollkommen ausreichen
Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen das der andere PC schnell weg geht....

Wie steht´s denn eigentlich mit deinem Window? Oder hab ich da was überlesen / verpasst?

Gruß


----------



## crashy1984 (18. August 2011)

hey acid, falls du deine komplette hw rausgesucht hast, schick mir doch mal ne liste mit den genauen daten. evtl kann ich dir ja beim kauf helfen? kommte beim großhändler an vieles ran^^ also wenn ich helfen kann, lass es mich wissen...


----------



## Acid (18. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

Werd ich machen, Danke fürs Angebot!!


----------



## crashy1984 (18. August 2011)

gerne! ist erstmal einige einmalige sache, sollte das gesammte paket dir später vom preis zusagen, könnte ich so was hier öfters anbieten!

btw: es sind logischerweise reguläre teile, wie als würdest du diese in anderen shop kaufen. inkl garantie und dem ganzen drum rum!

als kleine gegenleistung wäre ich über ein abo von dir in meinem TB sehr glücklich!


----------



## Acid (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 18.08.2011 Sandy Bridge?*

Hey,

gerade wurde der PC bei Ebay zu einem sehr sehr guten Preis verkauft!! 

Somit bin ich zuversichtlich das ich in den nächsten Tagen das Geld erhalten werde und somit der HW Kauf losgehen kann.

Ich werde nun wohl doch auf Bulldozer warten, Boards gibt es ja schon. Für welches ich mich entscheide kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, tendiere aber zu den Gigabyte oder kommte noch irgendwas nettes wovon ich nichts weiß???

Für den Übergang (1monat) werde ich eine billige Am3 Cpu kaufen, damit ich eben nicht ganz ohne PC bin.

Grafikkarte werde ich eine GTX580 mit 3GB nehmen, Die Classified wird wohl noch dauern und bis dafür ein Wakühler erscheint wirds auch noch dauern. Klar gibt es wohl eine Version mit Wakühler doch die liegt sicherlich preislich jenseits von gut und böse.

Und ich wüsste nicht wofür eine GTX580 mit 3gb nicht ausreichen sollte, notfalls hätte ich ja die möglichkeit bei bedarf eine 2 einzubauen


----------



## euihyun2210 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Uff, da bin ich doch froh, dass du von ASRock abgekommen bist. Die ASRock-Boards sehen einfach schrecklich aus


----------



## Jamrock (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht ; ) 
Wer ein gut 600€teueres Gehäuse moddet sollte nicht sparen müssen ;  )
Denke es war ne gute Entscheidung auf BD zu warten. Als MB wäre natürlich das GB UD7 geil 

Wegen der Classified: Die soll nach Google auch mit Wasserkühler von  Anfang an verkauft werden. Wobei der Preis wahrscheinlich gleich gut  700€ sein werden(die 3gb hydrocopper2 kostet ja schon 600) => sollte  man dann evtl doch ehr eine normale holen und den Wakü selbst drauf  machen; ) 

Von mir gibts für so ein mutiges Projekt auf jeden Fall ein ABO


----------



## mf_Jade (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Uff, da bin ich doch froh, dass du von ASRock abgekommen bist. Die ASRock-Boards sehen einfach schrecklich aus


 
und darüber hinaus sind sie qualitativ auch nicht grade die erste Wahl.


----------



## Lolm@n (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> und darüber hinaus sind sie qualitativ auch nicht grade die erste Wahl.


 
Legt mal eure Vorurteile ab 1155 Boards sind Top  und man vergisst gerne sie ghören zu Asus und haben so wohl auch zugriff auf das Know-How von Asus....

Und die neuen sehen auch nicht schlecht aus...

MfG


----------



## Own3r (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Gute Entscheidung auf den Bullldozer zu warten. Denn wer weiß, vielleicht ist er viel besser als Sandy Bridge.


----------



## mf_Jade (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Legt mal eure Vorurteile ab 1155 Boards sind Top  und man vergisst gerne sie ghören zu Asus und haben so wohl auch zugriff auf das Know-How von Asus....
> MfG


 
Das hatten sie fast ein Jahrzehnt. Jetzt sind sie solo unterwegs aber halten immernoch nicht wirklich länger. Diese Diskussion gehört hier aber nicht hin und führt eh zu nix da keiner von seinen Standpunkten abrücken will 

Mach schön weiter Acid ich will hier nen super Mod sehen den ich dann nächstes Jahr auf der Gamescon bewundern darf  Dieses Jahr war ja jetzt nicht sooo viel tolles da


----------



## euihyun2210 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> und darüber hinaus sind sie qualitativ auch nicht grade die erste Wahl.


 kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, da ich noch nie ein ASRock Board besessen habe, aber die aktuellen Boards sollen ganz in Ordnung sein


----------



## Acid (21. August 2011)

Danke euch!!!!
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 173,51*	€ 173,51*	 

 	15590	 Service Level Gold	1 x	€ 4,90*	€ 4,90*	 

 	43804	 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
2 x	€ 56,90*	€ 113,80*	 

 	8390842	 120GB Kingston HyperX SSD SH100S3B/120G 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 209,84*	€ 209,84*	 

 	8317158	 Club3D DVI TO HDMI AMD 3/4/5K SERIES 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 11,15*	€ 11,15*	 

 	42327	 AMD Athlon II X2 250 2x 3.00GHz So.AM3 BOX 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 46,54*	€ 46,54*	 

 	8380122	 8GB Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 111,70*	€ 111,70*


Diese komponenten habe ich nun bestellt und direkt bezahlt, sollten also im laufe der woche ankommen.

Bei der grafikkarte bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.... Eine hydro cooper 2 mit 3gb würde mir schon sehr gut gefallen, allerdings 1 nirgends lieferbar und 2 kostet sie schon ne menge....
Wenn ich eine normale 3gb geforce nehme bin ich mit ca 450 dabei + bitspower wakühler ( der momentan auch nirgendwo lieferbar ist warum auch immer?) wäre ich auch da wieder bei 600. Dann könnte ich also auch direkt die hydro cooper 2 nehmen....

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## SaKuL (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Das mit der GraKa is natürlich mist. Bei Caseking könnte ich wetten, dass der Liefertermin am Donnerstag wieder um ne Woche nach hinten verlegt wird. So machen dies schon seit zwei Wochen, wenn ich mich nicht irre (oder warens 3 oder mehr?).
für 700€ bekommt man die Hydro ja bei Amazon, aber das ist nen fetter Preis, wo sich eine GTX590 von Asus plus Kühler mehr lohnen würde.
Ich denke das einfachste wäre es die GTX580 3Gb zu bestellen und nen Kühler drauf zu packen (eventuell auch nen Heatkiller oder so lackieren).
Nen lackierten Graka-Kühler kannst du dir im Tagebuch von Nemetona ansehen, sieht sehr geil aus, wie ich finde. Die Farben müsstest du bei dir natürlich anders wählen


----------



## Acid (21. August 2011)

Ich habe im support forum mal angefragt wie realistisch der termin ist. Weiß eigl. Jemand warum die zurzeit so schlecht lieferbar sind?

Gibt es eigentlich hardwaretechnisch auch unterschiede zwischen einer normalen gtx 580 mit 3gb und einer hydro cooper mit 3gb? Oer rein die taktraten?

Haben die gtx 580 modelle mit 3gb normales ref design? Bzgl. Des wakü kühlers halt oder brauch ich einen speziellen für die 3gb?
Also wenn ich eine normale kaufe möchte ich unbd. Einen bitspower kühler, so einen wollte ich schon immer mal haben  notfalls bestell ich iwo im ausland.


----------



## wuschel1003 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Mein Mobo einMSI 990FXA-GD65 und mein Speicher Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 hab ich auch schon aber auf den Bulli warte ich auch.Solange muß mein Ph.II 955Be reichen.


----------



## euihyun2210 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Sowohl die Hydrocopper 3GB als auch die normale EVGA GTX580 3GB haben das Referenz-PCB, von daher würde ich die normale GTX580 nehmen und einen eigenen Wasserkühler draufsetzen.
Der Bitspower-Wasserkühler für die GTX580 sieht echt bescheiden aus 
Mir persönlich gefallen die von EK und AC am besten  Dazu noch eine Backplate von EVGA und fertig.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

was laberst du der bitspower kühler ist der geislte kühler den es gibt  <3


----------



## Lolm@n (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Ich habe im support forum mal angefragt wie realistisch der termin ist. Weiß eigl. Jemand warum die zurzeit so schlecht lieferbar sind?
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich hardwaretechnisch auch unterschiede zwischen einer normalen gtx 580 mit 3gb und einer hydro cooper mit 3gb? Oer rein die taktraten?
> 
> ...


 
Also ganz ehrlich wenn du soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen willst würde ich warten bis die Classified draussen ist und solange ne 460 oder ähnlich nehmen..

Was hast du für Monis?
Bei 3 Full HD würde ich eine 6990 durch den Kopf gehen lassen...

MfG


----------



## crankrider (21. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Was hast du für Monis?
> Bei 3 Full HD würde ich eine 6990 durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


 
Sehe ich genauso, für mehrere TFT´s würde ich sowieso zu ATI und der 6990er oder 2x 6970er gehen,
den mit einer einzelnen 580er würdest Du da nicht das Vergnügen haben 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Lolm@n (22. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



crankrider schrieb:


> den mit einer einzelnen 580er würdest Du da nicht das Vergnügen haben
> 
> Grüße
> 
> crank


 
Das geht Technisch auch gar nicht hab ich gerade gemerkt


----------



## Acid (22. August 2011)

Auf die classified zu warten wäre natürlich eine option..... Allerdings weis ich nichtmal ob sie reinpasst, sie darf nicht länger als ne normale 580 sein.

Nein ich habe nur einen Monitor und dabei wird es auch bleiben. Da kommt in naher zukunft vielleicht ein 27er mit 2560x1600 auflößung mal sehen.....
Eine 6990 habe ich natürlich schon in betracht gezogen, jedoch bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das sie nicht reinpassen wird, ich werde es aber morgen nochmal genau ausmessen.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (22. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

wird es der dell ultrasharp ? mega geiles teil nur die Kontraste von den neuen Samsung 27 zoll led serie sind nur hammer


----------



## mf_Jade (22. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> wird es der dell ultrasharp ? mega geiles teil nur die Kontraste von den neuen Samsung 27 zoll led serie sind nur hammer


 
ebenso wie die preise, das zeug ist mal sowas von überteuert...


----------



## euihyun2210 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



crankrider schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, für mehrere TFT´s würde ich sowieso zu ATI und der 6990er oder 2x 6970er gehen,
> den mit einer einzelnen 580er würdest Du da nicht das Vergnügen haben
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 für mehrere Monitors würde ich zu einer GTX590 oder 2x GTX580 greifen 
erst wenn du Multimonitoring mit 3 Monitoren oder mehr mit einer Grafikkarte betreiben willst, wärst du gezwungen, eine AMD zu nehmen


----------



## Lolm@n (22. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> für mehrere Monitors würde ich zu einer GTX590 oder 2x GTX580 greifen
> erst wenn du Multimonitoring mit 3 Monitoren oder mehr mit einer Grafikkarte betreiben willst, wärst du gezwungen, eine AMD zu nehmen


 
Nicht ganz bei 3 Monis ist AMD eindeutig was Einstellungen usw. angeht Nvidia Meilen voraus. Ich habe beide LAger bin mit beiden Glücklich nur bei Multimonitoring gibts für mich nur AMD und für z.B Downsampling nur Nvidia.


----------



## Acid (22. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Hi,

also ich habe nochmal nachgemessen ich habe genau 27,5cm Platz!

Somit passt eine 6990 mit 30cm nicht rein. Allerdings habe ich mal geschaut die 6970 hat genau 27,5cm, Budgetmäßig könnte ich davon 2 Stück kaufen und somit Crossfire machen, Leistungsmäßig wohl besser als jeder andere möglichkeit oder was meint ihr?

Allerdings ist eben die Frage ob sie auch wirklich reinpasst 27,5cm platz und 27,5cm die Karte, das müsste ich wohl einfach probieren. Oder hat jemand nen Plan ob die Karte ohne orig kühler eventuell ein stück kürzer ist? Bei der 5870 damals war das ja so.

Das weitere Probleme ich weiß nicht ob mein Netzteil dafür ausreicht. 760watt.... Allein die beiden D5 Pumpen saugen beim anlaufen schon sehr viel, desweitern hätte eine 6970 250watt etwa.....

Bin mal gespannt was ihr davon haltet.... und ob ihr meine bedenken für unbegründet haltet....


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Also das Netzteil macht das auf jeden Fall mit denke ich. Die Pumpen ziehen ja nicht mal eben 100W.
Ich hab grad mal gemessen und die Karte hat ein Außenmaß von 27,4mm und wenn du also die Kunststoffdicke/die Wandung abziehst, kommst du auf 27,1mm. Das PCB könnte sogar etwas kürzer sein.

Ich persönlich fände ein System aus zwei 6970 sehr geil. Ist aber deine Entscheidung.


----------



## wuschel1003 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Aber ein Crossfire bringt immer Nachteile gegenüber nur einer Karte,ich würd kein Crossfire machen,eine ordentliche Karte und gut is.


----------



## crashy1984 (23. August 2011)

lieber kein crossfire oder sli. dann das geld lieber in eine bessere karte stecken...

btw: ich betreibe auch tripple monitoring mit nvidia und kann nicht klagen... ich nutze dies aber mehr zum arbeiten als zum zocken. aber auch dafür gibt es bei nvidia usern eine lösung. aber achtung damit hat man bei einigen anti-cheat tools probleme... stört mich weniger, da 3 monitore beim zocken, für mich zu viel input ist, spiele ich eh nur auf einem!

programme für nvidia-user:

softTH


----------



## h_tobi (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Wobei ich hier mal zwei 6950er in die Runde werfen würde, die ziehen weniger Strom und sollten aus Leistungssicht auch die nächsten Jahre genug Power haben.


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



wuschel1003 schrieb:


> Aber ein Crossfire bringt immer Nachteile gegenüber nur einer Karte,ich würd kein Crossfire machen,eine ordentliche Karte und gut is.


 Wenn du damit eine 580 HydroCopper 2 gemeint ist kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Selbst die wird maximal 15-20% Vorsprung gegenüber einer 6970 bringen und wenn sich Acid wirklich einen 27" mit 2560x1600 holt dürfte sie maximal gleichauf sein.
Zwei 6970 für 500-600€ gegen eine 580 für 500-700€?! Da muss man nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## Acid (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Hey!!

vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!

@Tobi hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings haben die seltsamerweise 28cm und passen somit nicht rein.


Das Rätsel wird nun auch gelöst  Ich habe sehr sehr sehr Günstig eine Point of View GTX 580 Beast gekauft, nagelneu noch verschweisst  Der Wakühler gefällt mir zwar nicht sonderlich gut, allerdings war der Preis einfach super, eventuell bau ich auch iwan um auf einen Bitspower (falls die karte rev design hat?)

Normalerweise könnte heute schon der Ram eintreffen, dann gibt es Biiiiiiiiilder 


Edit: Was natürlich auch noch im Raum steht das ich sie nutzen werde und sobald die classified erscheint gegen diese Tausche


----------



## ConCAD (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



Acid schrieb:


> eventuell bau ich auch iwan um auf einen Bitspower (falls die karte rev design hat?)


 Ja, die hat Referenzdesign, sonst würde ja auch der Aquacomputer-Kühlblock nicht draufpassen. Außerdem baut POV fast ausschließlich nach Referenzdesign. 

Darf man fragen was dich die Karte gekostet hat?


----------



## Acid (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

400 Euro


----------



## euihyun2210 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

ui, da hast du aber ein super Schnäpchen gemacht! 
die Karte sollte im Referenzdesign sein, da sonst - wie ConCAD schon sagte- der AC-Block nicht passen würde.
Mir persönlich gefällt dieser Kühler viel mehr als der von Bitspower


----------



## crankrider (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



wuschel1003 schrieb:


> Aber ein Crossfire bringt immer Nachteile gegenüber nur einer Karte,ich würd kein Crossfire machen,eine ordentliche Karte und gut is.


 
Naja, die Diskussion hatte man hier im Forum schon oft genug, und falls man mit den minimalen Nachteilen leben kann,
bringt ein ordentliches Gespann aus 6950ern oder 6970ern, ehr mehr Vorteile als wie eine einzelne 580er und zwar um
längen 


*BTT:* 760 Seasonic, für 2x 6950er oder 2x 6970er könnte grad noch gehen Andi , aber viele Reserven würdest Du da nicht mehr haben 
Wenn der Original Kühler der Or.Referenz-Modelle ab ist, bringt es schon ein paar Millimeter, aber ob dies reicht 

Edit: Aber jut, da Du jetzt einen guten Deal gemacht hast, mit ner Beast, ist das Problem sowieso aus der Welt geschafft,
besonders da Du ja nur einen Screen nutzen möchtest  

Grüße

crank


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Dann hat sich ja auch die Grafikkartenfrage geklärt - gute Wahl!


----------



## Acid (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Jip 

CPU Kühler werde ich diesen verbauen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT fr Sockel AM3/AM2, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT fr Sockel AM3/AM2, G1/4 10371

Weis da mittlerweile jemand ob 2 16/10 BP Anschlüsse passen? Soweit ich weis wurde das ja irgendwann geändert und nun sollen sie passen.....

Ich habe auch gerade Erfahren das in den nächsten Tagen ein Fullcover Kühler von EK für das UD7 erscheinen soll, dieser wird natürlich auch direkt gekauft 

Für den Ram habe ich ja bereits den EK Kühler hier liegen.... Bei der Graka werde ich versuchen noch einen Bitspower zu bekommen, sieht allerdings nicht gut aus aktuell.


----------



## ConCAD (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Weis da mittlerweile jemand ob 2 16/10 BP Anschlüsse passen? Soweit ich weis wurde das ja irgendwann geändert und nun sollen sie passen.....


 Ja, die sollten schon drauf passen. Anschlussabstand ist bei der XT-Version 23,75 mm, das passt also wie du auch hier siehst.


----------



## Schwini (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

und notfalls halt die Bitspower-Schraubanschlüsse ein ganz wenig schleifen. 
Hab ich auch gemacht. Und nu passen zwei 16/10 auf den Heatkiller Rev 3.0 

Grüße


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

der cpu kühler ist so extrem geil der strahlt einen grade so an


----------



## Acid (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Und nun doch Bulldozer!!!*

Jip find ich auch, aktuell habe ich im PC einen Heatkiller in der Special Edition Schwarz/Chrom allerdings war ich da mit der Verarbeitung nicht sooo zufrieden, deshalb teste ich jetzt mal den Kryos. 

Ist auch so ziemlich der einzigste wo mir die Halterung für AM3 gefällt, beim Heatkiller z.b. sieht die total beschissen aus wie ich finde.

Edit: @ConCad danke für den link

Also was ich hier so lese: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-eines-Core-i7-2600K-Test-des-Tages/CPU/News/

beruhigt mich ganz und gar nicht, im gegenteil... bin sogar am Überlegen doch noch zu Intel umzuschwenken, bevor die Rückgabefrist vorbei ist. Ich gehe sehr davon aus das die Benches kein Fake sind.

Leute ich glaub ich mach das auch.... bei Intel weis ich aktuell einfach was sie leistet und das wird mir auch zu 100% ausreichen. Bei AMD kaufe ich wirklich die Katze im Sack aktuell.... und sollte amd wirklich so schlecht sein wie in den benches wird intel im preis sicher nicht fallen.

Edit die 3te. Nach nochmal einigen Minuten Bedenkzeit habe ich mich dazu entschlossen sandy bridge zu kaufen! Ich werde somit direkt Board, CPU und Ram bestellen... somit funktioniert das System auch in den nächsten Tagen. Die AMD Komponenten werde ich zurücksenden.


----------



## D4K1NE (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

Richtige Entscheidung - mit Sandy Bridge kannst du nix falsch machen 
CPU wird bei dir mit Sicherheit der 2600K, aber welches Board und welcher RAM?

Gruß


----------



## crankrider (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

mhh, 

klaar, man sollte das kaufen, wo man sich sicher fühlt und auch weis, was was leistet 
Aber mit dem BD hättest Du schon keinen Fehler gemacht, Fakes sind es evt. nicht, aber
der BD wird schon sein Ziel locker erreichen 

Aber so hast Du Deine HW bald schon am Start und musst nicht noch ein, bis zwei Monate 
warten ,

mit der Kryos hast Du eine TOP Wahl getroffen 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

Ich glaube schon das ich mit bd einen fehler gemacht hätte. Ich habe damals von einem i-750 auf den phenom 2 gewechselt und war von der leistung enttäuscht.... Deshalb greife ich auch jetzt wieder zu intel.
Bei bd hätten mich eben die 8 kerne gereizt aber naja... Allein schon das er bei geringerem takt mehr volt benötigt und somit niemals das oc potenzial hat wie der 2600k.


Bestellt habe ich:
MB: Asrock Extreme7 Gen4
CPU: 2600K
Ram: Corsair Dominator 1866mhz 1.5v 8GB

,
Ich habe mich einfach in das board verliebt, von asrock hört man in letzter zeit nur noch gutes die günstigeren boards werden ausnahmlos empfohlen, somit bin ich der meinung das dieses board extrem gut sein wird. vorallem bietet asrock preis leistungsmäßig meist mehr als die konkurrenz somit kann es bei diesem preis ja nur umwerfend sein. Ich bin sehr gespannt drauf.

Laut mindfactory beträgt die Lieferzeit 1-3 werktage.


----------



## crankrider (23. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

gutes Board und TOP Ram  CPU ist für Intel-User auch TOP 

naa einen Fheler hättest Du mit dem BD nicht gemacht, den den Phenom II von damals kann
man definitive nicht mit dem BD vergleichen, den die Fehler die AMD damals gemacht haben, werden sie beim BD bestimmt
nicht nocheinmal machen. Und wegen dem Verbrauch, naja, dann hättest Du Dir auch keine 580er anschaffen dürfen 

Und vom OC Petenzial, wird der BD schon den 2600 übertreffen, klar mit mehr Volt, aber das ist ja nicht umbedingt
entscheident, oder 

Will Dir Deine Entscheidung ja nicht schlecht reden, ich freue mich für Dich, das Du für Dich jetzt das perfekte Setup gefunden
hast und Deine HW bis zum WE hast und nicht noch lange warten musst. Wollte Dir halt nur sagen das der BD bestimmt kein FAIL
gewesen wäre 

Grüße

crank


----------



## crashy1984 (24. August 2011)

wer brauch schon 8 kerne?! lol

intel ist sicher die richtige wahl!

ps: acid wolltest du dich nich noch mal gemeldet haben?


----------



## Acid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

@crankrider es wird aktuell sogar gesagt bzw. nach aktuellen benchs geurteilt das die leistung pro takt eines phenoms II höher war..... Aber wie gesagt mit sicherheit kann jetzt keiner was sagen, ich bekomme die komponenten ja, somit lasse ich sie einfach ne zeit bei mir liegen bis eventuell weitere benchs aufgetaucht sind. Aber meine Entscheidung steht eigl. fest.

@crashy oO da habe ich garnicht mehr dran gedacht  Aber deutlich billiger wäre es bei dir auch nicht gewesen oder? ich kann dir ja mal die preise schreiben, dann kannst mir sagen was du bezahlen würdest.


----------



## crashy1984 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

mach das ich warte auch nachricht!


----------



## euihyun2210 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

warum denn kein schickes UD7? 
ASRock kleckert meiner Meinung nach zu viel bei der Optik


----------



## crankrider (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

ja mom. war/ist es ja auch eine gute Entscheidung gewesen, sich für den 2600er zu entscheiden. 

Aber wie Du schon sagst, momentan ist es noch zu früh, um über die Leistung des BD´s zu urteilen,
den die ganzen Benche´s die mom. draußen sind, sind noch alles andere als vertrauenswürdig 

UD7 wäre eine TOP-Wahl, aber das ASRock ist ja auch nicht ohne, mal was anderes.

Grüße

crank


----------



## mf_Jade (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *



crankrider schrieb:


> *UD7 wäre eine TOP-Wahl, *aber das ASRock ist ja auch nicht ohne, mal was anderes.


 
Das fette stimmt, das andere nur wenn man weiterschreibt: nicht ohne Reklamationsfall im Rechner zu betreiben.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

naja das ud7 wäre shon ne nummer geiler acid  aber ich denke du wirst am ende eh das ud7 oder asus ws revolution kaufen


----------



## Acid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

Im Anhang habe ich ein Bild vom Asrock eingefügt, finde es wesentlich schöner als das UD7, die Kühlkörper werden natürlich durch Wasserkühler ersetzt sobald verfügbar.

Zur Frage warum kein UD7, Ich denke wenn man sich die Features vom Asrock anschaut dann braucht man garnicht mehr drüber nachzudenken welches man kauft. Allein schon das GB bei dem UD7 kein UEFI verwendet finde ich sehr störend. Hier kann man sich mal einen Überblick verschaffen: ASRock > Produkte > Z68 Extreme7 Gen3

Gibt aktuell kein besser ausgestattettes S1155 Board und die Vorurteile über schlechte Qualität etc ist alles Blödsinn, mag sein das es früher mal so war aber wie ich bereits sagte die Boards sind heute in den Tests an der Spitze dabei und werden gerade wegen ihres P/L Verhältnisses Ausnahmslos empfohlen!!! 

Die Entscheidung viel aber auf das Asrock weil es schlichtweg aktuell das beste Board für den Sockel ist, wer anderes behauptet soll mir ein Board zeigen was bei den Features auch nur ansatzweise mithalten kann.


So ich komme gerade aus dem Schwimmbad und habe ein schönes Paket erhalten mit dem Ram welcher eigl. für den Bulli gedacht war, im detail dieser: 8GB Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Mit Großem erstaunen stellte ich fest das sie mir den gleichen geliefert haben wie ich bei hardwareversand für den Intel bestellt habe  Also die roten GT mit 1,5V. Somit werde ich wohl 16GB verbauen  Bilder davon liefer ich nachher....


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

hmm es fällt mir schwer es zuzugeben aber das board sieht geil aus  naja 230 euro ist teurer als das susu und das auch ganz nett ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVDAA-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Acid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

Mit einer wesentlich schlechteren Austattung einige Details:

Asus hast PCI 2.0 Asrock hat 3.0
Asus hat AMI Bios Asrock UEFI
Asus hat 2 USB 3.0 Asrock hat 6!!
Asus hat 4 Sata 3 und 4 Sata 2 Asrock hat 6 Sata 3 und 4 Sata 2!!!
Asrock hat Japan Gold Caps welche z.b. auch bei den teuren EVGA Boards eingesetzt werden mit einer 2,5x höheren Lebensdauer......

Diese Liste könnte man noch ein gutes stück weiterführen.... also warum ein schlechteres Board kaufen??? Nur weil Asus draufsteht??? Leute kommt mal von dem Aberglaube runter.....


----------



## crankrider (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *



Acid schrieb:


> Zur Frage warum kein UD7, Ich denke wenn man sich die Features vom Asrock anschaut dann braucht man garnicht mehr drüber nachzudenken welches man kauft. Allein schon das GB bei dem UD7 kein UEFI verwendet finde ich sehr störend.


 
da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, aber jetzt noch zum letzten mal von wegen BD  . Das UD7 für AM3+ ist TOP, UEFI vom aller feinsten mit
allen feinen Einstellungen und unter 200,-€ 

Aber das ASRock, für was DU dich entschieden hast, sieht ja mal verdammt geil aus  also wenn es Problemlos laufen wird, ist es doch super 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 21.08.2011 Bulldozer? Nun wieder Sandy Bridge? *

Das UD7 für AM3+ hat kein UEFI  Aber ich gebe dir recht das es auch meiner Ansicht nacht aktuell das schönste und wohl mit beste AM3+ board ist.


Nun erstmal die Bilder vom Ram:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dieses Bild ist NICHT Bearbeitet der leuchtet wirklich so Rot *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor Fragen aufkommen die roten Kühlkörper kommen natürlich weg, Ram wird ebenfalls mit Wasser gekühlt mittels des EK Wasserkühlers.


----------



## crankrider (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

schönes Update, mit tollen Bildern, die Domis sehen richtig  aus.

Danke für die Infos mein Lieber, also zum UD7. Da bin ich froh, das ich es noch nicht bestellt habe,
wie kann eine Firma wie GB soo stupid sein und bei Top-aktuellen Boards kein UEFI draufpacken 

Da werde ich wohl doch wieder zu MSI gehen , oder evtl. auch mal ein ASRock probieren, wenn da mal für AM3+
bald was richtig gescheites kommt, z.B. wie Dein Board  in AMD Version 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Danke! Bei AMD würde ich mich trotz des fehlenden UEFI für das GB Entscheiden, ist eben auch optisch nett


----------



## D4K1NE (24. August 2011)

Board:  
RAM:  

Mit dem Board haste nee gute Entscheidung getroffen, schaut mal richtig geil aus und kann ordentlich was 

Zum RAM brauch ich ja nicht mehr viel sagen - einfach immer noch der schönste


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Die Rams sind göttlich <33


----------



## Acid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Danke!

Ich habe bei Caseking nochmal eine bitspower anschlüsse bestellung gemacht da ich nicht mehr viel habe. In dem Pc werden am Ende BP Anschlüsse im Wert eines Mittelklasse Pcs stecken.....

Und bei At habe ich den CPU Kühler und noch einige Überraschungen bestellt  die nächsten Tage werde also interessant


----------



## h_tobi (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Yammi, richtig schöne Teile und Bilder, die du uns hier präsentierst,

ich bin gespannt, was da noch auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Santanos (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Jaja, BP-Anschlüsse sind teuer.
Aber eben auch eine Investition...veraltern ja nicht so dolle wie z.B. die CPU.

Meinst du das Wakü des Ram's bringt was? Ich finde das immer noch nicht Kosten/Nutzen - relevant.


----------



## affli (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Hi,

Die GT Rams sind einfach nach wie vor ein Hingucker. 
Obwohl da ja später eh nicht mehr viel sichtbar bleiben wird (WAKÜ). 

Gute Wahl; Schöne Bilder! 

Das ASRock Board hab ich letzthin auch geliebäugelt.
Auch sehr gute Wahl wie ich finde, ausserdem die Ausstattung ist Hammer geil! 

Kann nur geil werden Acid!

@santanos
Da hast du schon recht, Kosten nutzen stehen in keinem Verhältniss.
Ich würd behaupten bei 80% aller Users wir Ram Wakü nur rein Optisch eingesetzt!


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Danke euch!!!

Der Ramkühler habe ich auch vorwiegend aus optischen Gründen gekauft natürlich!

Wenn wir Glück haben kommt heute die erste große Lieferung von Mindfactory und der Ram von Hardwareversand....


----------



## Own3r (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Guter RAM! 

Ich finde so einen RAM-Kühler ganz witzig, aber irgendwie verdeckt er im eingebauten Zustand die schöne Aussicht auf den RAM.


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 24.08.2011 Dominator GT Eingetroffen!*

Und nun gibt es wieder ein Update 

Heute ist gekommen: SSD, Festplatten und restlicher Ram.



Meine 1 SSD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit USB Case



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Teilchen, passt wunderbar ins Konzept 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*16GB Dominator *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x 2TB Samsung Spinpoint F4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SSD Eingebaut!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.08.2011 SSD / HDD/ RAM Eingetroffen!!!*

Sieht doch richtig nett aus das Ganze. Der Platz der SSD ist im Gehäuse so vorgegeben, oder hast du dir da was gebastelt?

Ach und sehr schönen Ram hast du dir da ausgesucht.


----------



## crankrider (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.08.2011 SSD / HDD/ RAM Eingetroffen!!!*

schöne SSD ( eine der schönsten, oder sogar die schönste die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ) & mit ordentlicher Power  ( und Zubehör, wenn ich mir überlege, das bei meiner nichts dabei war  )
16 GB an Domis , wenn schon denn schon, wa  Die Platten sind TOP, 2x2TB sind mom auch die beste Wahl, Preis/Leistung
besonders Deine, habe mich in der letzten Zeit auch mit den gleichen eingedeckt, aber in 1,5TB Versionen, da ich da Rabatte bekommen habe 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.08.2011 SSD / HDD/ RAM Eingetroffen!!!*

Der ram und die ssd sind very geil


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.08.2011 SSD / HDD/ RAM Eingetroffen!!!*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sieht doch richtig nett aus das Ganze. Der Platz der SSD ist im Gehäuse so vorgegeben, oder hast du dir da was gebastelt?
> 
> Ach und sehr schönen Ram hast du dir da ausgesucht.



Danke! Ne ist natürlich selbst gebaut  Habe an der stelle ja eine Abdeckung aus Plexiglas und daran habe ich sie befestigt. Passt wunderbar dahin.



crankrider schrieb:


> schöne SSD ( eine der schönsten, oder sogar die schönste die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ) & mit ordentlicher Power  ( und Zubehör, wenn ich mir überlege, das bei meiner nichts dabei war  )
> 16 GB an Domis , wenn schon denn schon, wa  Die Platten sind TOP, 2x2TB sind mom auch die beste Wahl, Preis/Leistung
> besonders Deine, habe mich in der letzten Zeit auch mit den gleichen eingedeckt, aber in 1,5TB Versionen, da ich da Rabatte bekommen habe
> 
> ...



Danke! Bei der SSD war auch nur soviel dabei weil es das sogenannte (Upgrade set) ist.... Einzeln kostet sie etwas weniger. Danke dir! 16GB hätte ich mir nicht gekauft, aber mindfactory hat mir statt den damals für bulli 1,65v bestellten die 1,5v geschickt, somit behalte ich sie nun auch... die Speicherpreise sind ja aktuell eh super.



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Der ram und die ssd sind very geil



Thx

*
Aquatuning und Caseking wurden heute auch versendet, sollten somit morgen kommen.*


----------



## PowerWaffel (25. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.08.2011 SSD / HDD/ RAM Eingetroffen!!!*

die ssd sieht echt spitzte aus genau wie der platzt wo sie hängt
und die Domis


----------



## Jens7385 (26. August 2011)

Echt genial.  Sehr schöne Hardware hast du dir da ausgesucht. Da kann man ja fast nur neidisch werden. 
 Weiter so, das wird mit Sicherheit ein Traum von PC.


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.08.2011 SSD / HDD/ RAM Eingetroffen!!!*

Einfach erste Klasse !

Da siehst du den Vorteil einer SSD - du kannst sie einfach überall platzieren.


----------



## Acid (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.08.2011 SSD / HDD/ RAM Eingetroffen!!!*

Nun heißt es warten auf die Post 

Caseking u. Aquatuning sollten noch heute kommen! Mindfactory wurde heute versendet also Mainboard und Cpu. 

Die Grafikkarte hätte eigl. auch schon gestern kommen müssen, der Verkäufer meldet sich auch nun nicht mehr bei mir, ich hoffe das gibt nicht noch stress...


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2011)

Und... schon irgendwas an Post angekommen heute Nachmittag?


----------



## Acid (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 25.08.2011 SSD / HDD/ RAM Eingetroffen!!!*

Sry bin nicht vorher dazu gekommen....

Bitspower Anschlüsse für nochmals knapp 200Euro.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alt bewährt! MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EK Backplate für die CPU (Woher soll ich wissen das beim Kryos eine beiliegt?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ist das Sahnestück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klein aber Fein! Ganz neu von EK CPU Kühler befestigung, die 1 wo auch mal nach etwas aussieht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute habe ich die Verkabelung für die SSD fertig gemacht, hat auch länger gedauert als ich dachte.

Mindfactory wurde heute verschickt, könnte mit Glück morgen kommen.... meine Graka wurde am 25. also gestern im Paketshop abgegeben laut sendungsstatus, ist allerdings immernoch nicht weiter... was sehr ungewöhnlich ist.

Von Bitspower habe ich auch eine Nachricht bekommen und zwar kann ich direkt bei ihnen aus Taiwan  einen BP Kühler für die GTX580 + Blauer Backplate kaufen... jipiiii!!


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Eine noch recht übersichtliche Liefrung für 200€. 

Qualität hat jedoch seinen Preis - also viel Spaß beim Arbeiten mit den Teilen.


----------



## Acid (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Leider.... tut mir auch jedesmal ein bisschen weh 

Den Kryos aber muss ich morgen nochmal Polieren....das Finish von Aquacomputer haut mich auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker, vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche aber auch einfach, in dieser beziehung, zu hoch.


----------



## Cleriker (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

DEINEN Ansprüchen wird warscheinlich kein Hersteller so leicht genügen...

Hast da aber echt mal schöne Sachen eingekauft.


----------



## crashy1984 (26. August 2011)

hey acid, bei bitspower kann prinzipiell jeder direkt bestellen. man sollte hier nur den kurs im auge behalten und dran denken das ggf. zollgebühren dazu kommen!

meine dinge von bp die ich für meinen mod "benötige", werde ich auch direkt dort ordern!


----------



## Acid (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Im "shop" direkt kann man nicht mehr bestellen, nur noch direkt über email.
Ich habe von bitspower direkt schon etliche lieferungen erhalten, somit bin ich mir über den zoll schon bewusst  

Du wolltest mir doch die Preise senden, welche du für die hw zahlen würdest?


----------



## Lolm@n (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *



Acid schrieb:


> Leider.... tut mir auch jedesmal ein bisschen weh
> 
> Den Kryos aber muss ich morgen nochmal Polieren....das Finish von Aquacomputer haut mich auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker, vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche aber auch einfach, in dieser beziehung, zu hoch.


 
Ich muss dir leider sagen ich finde den HK schöner aber sonst echt geile HW Bilder 

Weiter so und beim BD bin ich auf dem Standpunkt wo ich sagen muss we will see  ICh habe bis dahin ein genug schnelles Sys 
Und schön das du auch eine SSD bekommen hast  ICh bekomme meine auch wieder (mein RevoDrive musste dank 3 Grakas weichen vor 5.5 Monaten jetzt ist eine Corsair zu mir unterwegs )

MfG


----------



## crashy1984 (26. August 2011)

kommt noch, kommt noch. bin diese woche ausser gefecht mit fieber im bett... da kann ich dann nur mal nen blöden kommi per iphone raus hauen... 

ps: bald kannst du die preise auch selber vergleichen  evtl. ist dann ja was dabei, für die nächsten projekte?!


----------



## crankrider (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich muss dir leider sagen ich finde den HK schöner aber sonst echt geile HW Bilder
> 
> MfG


 
ja dem stimme ich zu, finde den HK auch schöner & besser. Aber mit dem Kryos macht man nichts falsch, TOP-Kühlwerte und super verarbeitet * ( Optik ist ja Ansichtssache  und er muss ja Dir gefallen )*

Deine BP Sammlung ist ja beachtlich mein Lieber, ich habe für meinen Mod insgesamt 16 BP Anschlüsse verwendet und da tat mir das Geld schon weh, aber bei Dir 


Grüße

crank


----------



## MatMade142 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Bei so vielen Bitspoweranschlüssen musst du ja aufpassen, das die nicht mehr wert sind, als deine Hardware.
Sehr schön mach weiter so.


----------



## Acid (27. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *



crankrider schrieb:


> ja dem stimme ich zu, finde den HK auch schöner & besser. Aber mit dem Kryos macht man nichts falsch, TOP-Kühlwerte und super verarbeitet * ( Optik ist ja Ansichtssache  und er muss ja Dir gefallen )*
> 
> Deine BP Sammlung ist ja beachtlich mein Lieber, ich habe für meinen Mod insgesamt 16 BP Anschlüsse verwendet und da tat mir das Geld schon weh, aber bei Dir
> 
> ...


 

Besser ist leider Falsch! Der Kryos ist in jedem Test vor dem HK!
Ich habe mich diesmal für den Kryos entschieden weil ich den Heatkiller eben schon bei einem anderen Mod hatte und mal etwas anderes wollte.

Ich müsste aus Spaß mal zusammenrechnen was die BP Anschlüsse insgesamt gekostet haben 

Heute kommt vorraussichtlich die Grafikkarte, Mainboard und CPU somit wäre das System vollständig und könnte zusammengeschraubt werden......


----------



## Santanos (27. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Na denn: hau rein


----------



## Lolm@n (27. August 2011)

Acid schrieb:
			
		

> Besser ist leider Falsch! Der Kryos ist in jedem Test vor dem HK!
> Ich habe mich diesmal für den Kryos entschieden weil ich den Heatkiller eben schon bei einem anderen Mod hatte und mal etwas anderes wollte.
> 
> Ich müsste aus Spaß mal zusammenrechnen was die BP Anschlüsse insgesamt gekostet haben
> ...



Ich tipp auf 700€


----------



## crankrider (27. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *



Acid schrieb:


> Besser ist leider Falsch! Der Kryos ist in jedem Test vor dem HK!


 
Ohh, ok. Dann habe ich noch Information aus anderen Zeiten, da war der HK vor den Kryos 

Kann ich aber gut verstehen, immer das gleiche zu verbauen ist langweilig und man braucht auch eine Abwechslung um selbst zu testen was besser für einen ist 

Da kann ja nur eine ordentliche Summe bei rauskommen 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Timmynator (27. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

"Beste" Anschlüsse hin oder her, 200€ für die paar Stöpsel (ich bin mir durchaus der eigentlichen Funktion bewusst, also bitte als abwertenden Ausdruck des m.E. mangelhaften P/L-Verhältnisses sehen) finde ich schon unverschämt...

Wünsche aber trotzdem viel Spaß mit den neuesten Errungenschaften (neues Spielzeug ist doch immer gut )


----------



## Acid (28. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Hey!!

also Gestern ist Mainboard, Cpu und Grafikkarte angekommen!! Als ich dei Grafikkarte aufgepackt habe auch schon der erste schock... sie ist Luftgekühlt! Nun habe ich mit dem Verkäufer ausgehandelt nochmal 50Euro rutnerzugehen... Letztendlich habe ich dann 350Euro für eine verschweisste GTX 580 mit 3GB bezahlt, immernoch ein Hammer Preis! Und da ich ja eh einen Bitspower Kühler verbauen werde auch recht egal.

Ich habe dann von Gestern mittag 13 Uhr bist Abends 18Uhr und heute von 10Uhr bis eben Gebaut und das System eingerichtet. Es läuft nun alles und ist soweit auch Installiert, einige Kleinigkeiten wie Kabelverlegungen... Öffnungen für Kabel Bohren etc muss ich noch machen. Aber soweit habe ich zumindest wieder ein funktionierendes System.

Wären des Baus habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, da ich meine Cam nicht zuhause hatte. Ich werde versuchen morgen das Update zu liefern!!!


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Ja cool, freu mich schon auf die Bilder!

Das mit der Luftkühlung ist ja mal gut gelaufen würd ich sagen. So kannste direkt den richtigen Kühler verbauen und hast nicht den alten irgendwo rumfliegen. Zudem ist der Preis ja mal der übelste Hammer. 

Von welchem Hersteller ist die Karte denn jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Santanos (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Bist du dir sicher dass eine 580 mit 3GB noch dem Referenzdesign entspricht?
Ansonsten: Bin mal gespannt was du angerichtet hast!


----------



## ConCAD (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Dazu wäre es gut zu wissen, welcher Hersteller es nun geworden ist.  Wenns die POV (Charged anstatt der Beast?) ist, dann is die im  Referenzdesign.


----------



## affli (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Das mit dem Ref. Design und 3GB sehe ich auch noch etwas skeptisch.. 
Hoffen wir mal das Passt!

Acid, Na los mein Lieber wir wollen Bilder! 

Baut er doch glat die Kiste zusammen ohne Bilder für und zu machen..?!??


----------



## Shadow80 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf jeden Fall ne Super Arbeit Acid  , weiter so, aber das affli recht, Bilder wären wieder ziemlich cool.


----------



## Acid (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Hey 

es ist eine Point of View mit 3GB (Charged). Bitspower hat mir heute nochmal geschrieben, ich hoffe ich erhalte noch heute die Zahlungsinformationen dann werde ich den Betrag direkt überweisen.

Heute kommen auf jedenfall Bilder  Leider ist meine Cam gerade schon wieder nicht zuhause . Habe ich heute morgen jemand ausgeliehen, bekomme sie aber gegen Nachmittag/Abend wieder, dann gibts Update 

Bis dahin kann ich euch mit dem Windows Leistungsindex versorgen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2011)

Nett


----------



## Own3r (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Jetzt musst du nur noch die CPU ein bisschen übertakten, dann kannst du mit einem Index von 7,9 angeben.


----------



## Menthe (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Sag mal, wer nimmt eig. immer deine Kamera mit


----------



## crankrider (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

schöne Werte Andi 

Finde es aber schon etwas unrealistisch, also das Win-Bewertungssystem, den 
ich habe mit meinem Sys. 

7,5
7,7
7,5
7,3
7,7

Und meine HW ist nichtmal ansatzweise so stark wie Deine, Besonders Graka, CPU und die Ram 
Und vorher, wo ich im Project X noch die 5850er @ oc hatte, hatte ich 7,8 durchs CrossFire 7,9, 
also hoffetnlich machen die das bei Win 8 ein bisschen umfangreicher 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 26.08.2011 Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier *

Windows Leistungsindex kann man natürlich in die Tonne werfen, deshalb hatte ich auch ein Lachsmiley beigefügt 

Besonders im High End Bereich.... Wie man sieht habe ich ja fast alles voll, was bekommt dann ein System mit SR2 und 2 8kernern?... Aber für den Mainstream User vielleicht nicht schlecht um Schwachstellen aufzudecken.....

Sooo meine Cam habe ich wieder  Leider ist das licht nicht mehr dolle, doch ich habe einige Bilder gemacht wie auch versprochen!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris_Oi (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Sieht alles echt gut aus!


----------



## Lolm@n (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

schöne Bilder aber der MB Kühler finde ich nicht schön


----------



## micky23 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Wow, sieht sehr schön und stimmig aus.
Mein Respekt hast Du auf jeden Fall für diese gelungene Arbeit


----------



## Bufu Oo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Das sieht doch mal Klasse aus...jetzt noch den GraKa Kühler bekommen dann ist wieder ein Teil geschafft.
Sag ma läuft der Radi passiv oder hast du iwo Lüfter versteckt 

Was machen denn die Planungen für das Window?


----------



## crashy1984 (29. August 2011)

verdammt ich hab mich vollgesabbert...

nice work!

ps: welchen schlauch verwendest du eigentlich?


----------



## Acid (29. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Vielen Dank!!

@Bufu Die Lüfter sind unter dem radiator, habe dazu die Midplate bearbeitet, weiteres dazu findest du recht am Anfang vom TB.

@crashy der schwarze ist Tygon und der weiße primochill glaub....

Bitspower hat das Geld heute erhalten Kühler geht morgen raus (paypal). Habe extra ems versand gewählt, sollte dann in 4-6 tagen da sein oder auf dem zoll 
Doch selbst wenn ich noch zoll zahlen muss ist der kühler billiger als in europa.

Morgen versuche ich mal die poweradjust zu flashen diese werden vom ae nicht erkannt.... Das ae selber wird seit heute abend auch nimmer erkannt, warum ka?
Gestern Abend gingen plötzlich beide Pumpen aus, ich dachte es lag an der luft im system das sie einfach leer drehen.... Nach neustart funktionierten sie wieder einwandfrei.... Heute fielen sie aber nochmal aus und ebenfalls nach neustart wieder problemlos, somit schließe ich luft aus... Muss am ae oder an den poweradjust liegen. Ist ziemlich gefährlich da mein Rechner normal den ganzen Tag läuft also auch unbeaufsichtigt.


----------



## Bufu Oo (29. August 2011)

Acid schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank!!
> 
> @Bufu Die Lüfter sind unter dem radiator, habe dazu die Midplate bearbeitet, weiteres dazu findest du recht am Anfang vom TB.



Ah verdammt das is mir dann wohl ausm Gedächtnis gerutscht...is ja auch schon nen Augenblick her 

Das mit dem AE bekommst du auch noch in den Griff...da wird dir ja sicher auch im Ernstfall vom AC-Support zur Seite stehen können.


----------



## affli (30. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Wow! / Wow / Wow!

Wenn jetzt noch der Pitspoppel Kühler platz nimmt, wirds noch mal Geiler!

Echt Acid, Hammer Mod! 

------

Das mit der Pumpe ist natürlich sehr Heikel!
Vielleicht sicherheitshalber austauschen, nicht das du später ein richtig grosses Problem bekommst!


----------



## crankrider (30. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

das MoBo & der Kryos harmonieren perfekt, besonders der
NB-Kühler  das Allgemein-Paket stimmt auch, da hast 
du Dir ein richtig schickes Monster aufgebaut mit ordentlicher Power und viel Liebe zum Detail 

Grüße

crank


----------



## boost (30. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Super Arbeit, sieht echt Klasse aus!

Ich hab ne Frage zum Asrock Extreme7:
Kannst du mir sagen welche PCIe 16x Slots mit welcher Geschwindigkeit laufen?


----------



## ConCAD (30. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

@boost:

Aus dem Handbuch: 
PCIE1/PCIE4 (PCIE 2.0 x16 slot) @ x16 
PCIE2 (PCIE 3.0 x16 slot) @ x16
PCIE3 (PCIE 2.0 x1 slot) @ x1
PCIE5 (PCIE 2.0 x16 slot) @ x4 
PCIE6 (PCIE 2.0 x16 slot) @ x8


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Echt nice das ganze. Hast wirklich ein gutes Gespür dafür, was zusammen passt. Deine Tagebücher lohnen immer!


----------



## Acid (30. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Heyy  

Vielen Dank!!!

Heute habe ich die beiden PA2 Geflasht, diese werden nun ordnungsgemäß erkannt und die Pumpen lassen sich steuern.

Nun warte ich noch auf den BP Kühler und dann geht es endlich mit dem Window weiter. Laufwerksverkleidung kommt natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Acid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Ich habe mal wieder bei Highflow.nl eine kleine Bestellung gemacht und eben überwiesen.

Folgendes wurde bestellt:

1         200600142                      Aluminium 120MM Fan Filter Black                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 2         LED30B                      LED 5mm Ultra Helder Blauw                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 3         TFC71                      Feser Tube UV - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 1/2 OD - BLUE                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 4         BP-45R                      Bitspower G1/4 Silver Shining Rotary 45 Degree IG1/4 Adapter                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 5         BP-90R2                      Bitspower G1/4 Silver Shiny Dual Rotary 90 Degree IG1/4 Adapter                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 6         83070                      LED 3mm Ultra Helder Blue TWIN                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 7         SP4.8BLACK                      Heatshrink 4.8MM - 2.4MM - Black - 1M                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 8         ZUST-026                      Aluminium 140MM Fan Filter Black                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 9         SP6.4BLACK                      Heatshrink 6.4MM - 2.0MM - Black - 1M                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 10         SP9.5BLACK                      Heatshrink 9.5MM - 3.0MM - Black - 1M                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 11         BP-WTP-C47                      Bitspower Multi-Link (SLI/CF) Adapter BP-WTP-C47 Silver Shining                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 12         BP-CLTAC-S2                      Bitspower Crystal Link Tube For 2-Slots (SLI/CF) BP-CLTAC-S2                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 13         BP-CLTAC-S3                      Bitspower Crystal Link Tube For 3-Slots (SLI/CF) BP-CLTAC-S3                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 14         BP-CLTAC-S4                      Bitspower Crystal Link Tube For 4-Slots (SLI/CF) BP-CLTAC-S4                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 15         BP-CLTAC-S5                      Bitspower Crystal Link Tube For 5-Slots (SLI/CF) BP-CLTAC-S5                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 16         BP-WTP-C48                      Bitspower Multi-Link (SLI/CF) Adapter Mini BP-WTP-C48 Silver Shining                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 17         HFTSM                      HighFlow T-Shirt M                                                                                                                                    		



	 			 	                 18         LED-3T-B                      LED 3mm Ultra Helder BLUE 2-pin LED-3T-B                                                                                                                                    		




Die Anschlüsse werden eben noch benötigt um sobald der Graka Kühler angekommen ist alles optimal nach meinen Wünschen verschlauchen zu können.


----------



## h_tobi (3. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

  Ein wirklich sehr schönes und leistungsstarkes System hast du dir da zusammen gebaut. 
Mir gefällt vor allem die Beleuchtung richtig gut. Nur weiter so mein Großer.


----------



## Case (5. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Geiles Teil Acid  

Bin auch grad am schauen, wollte mir das Board auch holen, sieht erste Sahne aus dein Mod.

Passt alles wunderbar zusammen, der AGB in der Front, sieht einfach nur porno aus, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf  

Grüße
Case


----------



## B3RG1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*



Case schrieb:


> Geiles Teil Acid
> 
> Bin auch grad am schauen, wollte mir das Board auch holen, sieht erste Sahne aus dein Mod.
> 
> ...


 
Kann mich nur anschließen, wobei ich "endlaser" noch bevorzugen würde


----------



## Bufu Oo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Hey Acid...ganz schön ruhig hier geworden.
Was machen die letzten Bestellungen?
Gibt es da vllt mal wieder ein Update zu?


----------



## Santanos (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Ich denke mal das Projekt ist tot, oder?


----------



## kero81 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*



Santanos schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Projekt ist tot, oder?


 
Jaja, auf jeden Fall...  Acid Pumpt in das Projekt ne Menge Geld und lässt es dann vor sich hin Gammeln.... Hör ma, es gibt hier zwei Unterschiedliche Typen Modder. Einmal die Möchtegern und einmal die, die das ganze mit Liebe und Herzblut machen! Und Andy is bestimmt nicht einer von der ersten Kategorie!!! Wenns hier weiter geht, dann gehts weiter.


----------



## reisball (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*



Santanos schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Projekt ist tot, oder?



Ich hab selten sowas dummes gelesen. 

Das Projekt pausiert gerade mal nen Monat und es soll Leute geben, hab ich mir sagen lassen, die besitzen auch noch ein RL.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

vor allem ist das ganze auch ´ne finanzielle Frage. Nicht immer liegt das Geld so locker auf der Tasche. Ab und an muss man auch ein klein wenig Sparen.


----------



## Cleriker (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Das Projekt ist erst dann tot, wenn der Modder sagt es sei tot! Keine Sekunde früher. Wer warten kann wird hier stets belohnt...


----------



## Acid (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Hey hey hey 

Freut mich das ihr Nachfragt!! Natürlich ist das Projekt nicht tod. Die Bestellungen sind eingetroffen und auch eingebaut!

Es fehlt somit nur noch das Seitenteil + Festplattenabdeckung und diverse Kleinigkeiten natürlich.

Aktuell fehlt mir aber leider absolut die Zeit, ich habe schon 2x versucht Bilder vom aktuellen Stand zu machen... doch ich finde sie nicht gut Genug um sie hier präsentieren zu können. Ich werde mal schauen sobald ich etwas Luft habe werde ich den Rechner ins Auto packen und irgendwo an einem schönen plätzchen paar ordentliche Fotos schießen.

Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich sie natürlich sofort hier präsentieren!

Ich möchte auf jedenfall in naher zukunft fertig werden (dieses jahr noch ) Denn für nächstes Jahr ist bereits neues geplant..... MKII und so


----------



## Santanos (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Wenn der MKII raus kommt.... oder weißt du mehr?  Nein, ich bin gerad nicht pessimistisch.


----------



## euihyun2210 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf jedenfall in naher zukunft fertig werden (dieses jahr noch ) Denn für nächstes Jahr ist bereits neues geplant..... MKII und so


 das könnte aber ziemlich teuer werden


----------



## L.B. (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Solche Probleme hat man als Besitzer einer einfachen Kompaktkamera nicht, da werden die Bilder immer gleich schlecht.  
Hoffen wir, dass du bald wieder Zeit für das Projekt findest und es weitergehen kann.


----------



## kero81 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

MKII??? Erzähl uns mehr!


----------



## crankrider (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*



kero81 schrieb:


> MKII??? Erzähl uns mehr!


 
richtig, immer diese Geheimniskrämerei, bei so einem spannendem Thema 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Acid (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

murderbox MKII


mehr als diesen Teaser eines Vorläufigen Prototyps gibt es bisher nicht.....


----------



## crashy1984 (2. Oktober 2011)

das sieht hot aus!


----------



## quadratkeks (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Woow, das sieht scharf aus!  Slot-in aufm Top, wie es scheint. Geile Idee.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Ich seh da nur ne Abdeckung


----------



## Acid (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Ja Charles sagte er stellt regelmäßig eine neues Bild online bis zum Release, aktuell ist eine Abdeckung für die Kopfhörer eingänge zu sehen, die aber soweit ich weiß doch nicht zum einsatz kommt.


----------



## Santanos (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Ich bin mal gespannt... es hieß mal August...


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Naja, fließende Übergänge bei den Launch-zeiten scheinen in Mode zu sein, siehe Bulldozer...


----------



## mf_Jade (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

http://www.murderbox.com/img/mkii/murderbox-mkii-splash-02.png

Das ist das Pic welches Kero meint.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Das gefällt auf anhieb!


----------



## motek-18 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

wo bekommt man den dieser RADI zukaufen?????????der ist der hammer


----------



## Acid (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen! Gab es vor einigen Jahren. Ist eine Limited Edition von TFC. Gebraucht sind ab und an noch welche zu bekommen.


----------



## motek-18 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen! Gab es vor einigen Jahren. Ist eine Limited Edition von TFC. Gebraucht sind ab und an noch welche zu bekommen.



ok danke für info,habe einen alten link bei Ebay gefunden


----------



## Santanos (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Übringens, Acid, herzlichen zum Main... ist fast etwas unter gegangen.


----------



## crankrider (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

auch von mir GW zur Main Andy, hast Du Dir verdient 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Own3r (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Auch von mir noch Gratulation zur Main! 

Hoffentlich geht es hier bald wieder weiter.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich gatuliere dir jetzt nicht auch noch, da ich nichts auf Floskeln gebe aber verdient hast du es dir allemal!


----------



## Jens7385 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Dann schließe ich mich mal den Glückwünschen an. Ist immer wieder schön erfrischend hier rein zu schauen.


----------



## Santanos (1. November 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Ist zwar Fremdwerbung, aber Acid: wäre das hier nichts für dich? Link


----------



## kero81 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Das sieht aber nich gut aus, das sieht man ja...


----------



## Timmynator (1. November 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Ich denke, genau die Farbe zu treffen ist unmöglich, das ist schon eine ganz gute Näherung. Da würde es sich allerdings anbieten, das Gehäuse samt Abdeckungen (ist ja Plexi) in einer Farbe nach Wahl zu lackieren


----------



## karatekatadvd (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Mmmhhh, hier tut sich ja nix mehr. Ist das Projekt beendet?

cu


----------



## Santanos (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Naja, eigentlich fehlen noch die Seitenteile...mindestens...aber die sind tricky...


----------



## axxo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Wahnsinns System, nochmal vielen Dank für die Bitspower Anschlüsse habe schon alle verbaut und muss ungefähr nochmal die selbe Menge nachbestellen damit alles gleich ausschaut, aber die Werten das System wirklich so sehr auf das es mir das Geld wert ist.


----------



## Own3r (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*



karatekatadvd schrieb:


> Mmmhhh, hier tut sich ja nix mehr. Ist das Projekt beendet?
> 
> cu


 
Ich hoffe mal nicht. Echt lange nichts mehr hier passiert.


----------



## crashy1984 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Hey Hey Acid,


ich hoffe doch du hast das neue Jahr gut angefangen und magst uns bald neue Bilder zu deinem Projekt liefern?

Ich wünsche dir und allen Lesern ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## karatekatadvd (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Dem schließe ich mich mal an...

cu


----------



## Timewarp2008 (4. Februar 2012)

Wirklich schade wenn hier Ende sein sollte 

Gruß


----------



## Acid (12. März 2012)

*AW: Acid`s Eleven 29.08.2011 System läuft! Update Online!!!*

Das System steht nun bei Ebay zum Verkauf!!! Es ist fertig und es wird zeit für das nächste Projekt!!!

Bilder vom Final zustand habe ich leider noch immer keine!! Hatte noch keine Gelegenheit welche machen zu können.

Bei Kaufinteresse schreibt mir eine PN dann gibt es einen Forumsrabattpreis


----------



## Santanos (13. März 2012)

Wie jetzt? Und die Seitenteile? Die waren doch noch gar nicht fertig! 
Oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Ossiracer (13. März 2012)

Du verkaufst den Monsta? Schade!


----------



## affli (13. März 2012)

Moin Acid

Sehr schade, wird das wahnisnns Case schon wieder verkauft. 
Ich hoffe aber du belohnst uns trotzdem noch mit tollen Abschlussbilder.. oder?


----------



## incrediblechaos (3. April 2013)

Klasse Mod Abo [X]


----------



## Karless (4. April 2013)

Warum hast du kein kanal bei youtube?
Du schlägst singularity computers um längen !!! 

EDIT: aso du hast ja schon eins


----------



## sb117j (7. April 2013)

Wahnsinns Gehäuse, freu mich schon auf die finalen Bilder


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2013)

Habt ihr mal ne Seite zuvor auf Datum des letzten Posts geschaut?! Also den vom letzten Jahr?! Oder auf den Threadtitel #Ebay?!


----------



## mf_Jade (10. April 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal ne Seite zuvor auf Datum des letzten Posts geschaut?! Also den vom letzten Jahr?! Oder auf den Threadtitel #Ebay?!



Das dachte ich mir auch, war nur zu faul zum Antworten


----------

